# [AU] Siege on Ebonring Keep - Part 2



## Rybaer (Mar 2, 2004)

In character thread, continued from Part 1.


Current cast:
Pyior Silverleaf - loresong faen, magister 2
Ys-Baddaden - giant, racial 1/greenbond 1
Danwyn Reed - human, snake totem warrior 2
Ys-Korros - giant, champion of life 2
Aurial of Wynndale - quickling faen, hawk totem warrior 2


Links to the OOC and RG threads can be found through my signature.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 2, 2004)

Aurial of Wynndale, devoted mother and wife, and huntress for her village, had begun to finally lose all hope of finding her family.  A year past, while she was out hunting, her husband and two infant children disappeared.  No one in the village had seen a thing.  The more Aurial struggled to make sense of the mystery, the more it baffled her.  There was not a hint to be found.

After a month, she had widened the net of her search to surrounding cities, each more distant than the last.  Sympathetic ears heard her tale, but none could offer her more than comfort and well wishes.

Now, fully a year after the mystery began, Aurial had given up the search.  Rather than quit on life, as was not in her nature, she instead turned her focus inward - to actively pursue her bond with the hawk totem.  She reasoned that if she could find herself, then she might one day find her family.

Aurial found herself in the small trading crossroads of Lothis, deep in the Central Plains and hundreds of miles from home.  A young boy running the streets cried out about the need for adventurers at Ebonring Keep.  This marked her new beginning.

**********

Ys-Korros, eldest of two boys, had taken up the respectable calling of a Champion of Life.  Having a knack for martial duties, he followed in his father's footsteps and became a guardsman for the city of Jerrad.  It was satisfying work, though in the back of his mind there was a nagging feeling that he should be doing more - stretching to find his potential.

His younger brother, Ys-Baddaden, upon reaching the age of maturity, underwent the first ritual of Shu-Rin - becoming more in touch with his giant nature.  Much to Ys-Korros' surprise, Ys-Baddaden promptly announced his intention to leave Jerrad and see the world, to find adventure wherever it presented itself.

Two days after his younger brother had struck out to the west, Ys-Korros made up his mind to join and protect his "little" brother.  With little difficulty, he was able to track Ys-Baddaden's path to the town of Lothis, and from there to the Liar's Club.

**********

Aurial and Ys-Korros both arrived at the Liar's Club in the early evening.  Admittance to the exclusive club for experienced adventurers seemed unlikely, until the doorman asked if they were here about the call from Ebonring Keep for adventurers.  Aurial said she was there for the job, and on a hunch Ys-Korros said he was as well.

The pair were quickly pushed in and introduced to Bean Silvertongue, the faen proprietor of the club.  She explained that she knew little about the job, but that they could travel out to the Ebonring Keep and inquire with the magister Iriana Truthspeaker for the exact details.  Bean also mentioned that a half dozen other young adventurers had already headed out earlier in the day.  Ys-Korros' hunch paid off when Bean admitted that Ys-Baddaden had been among that group.

Aurial and Ys-Korros agreed to travel together to the keep, both for companionship and safety.  Starting early the next day, they pushed hard along the modest roads, finding one another's companionship amicable.  Several times along the way they encountered bodies, and each time Ys-Korros worried that he might find his brother amongst them.  Nothing more than a few rhodin and devil dogs were found - all slain in combat.

After several days, the pair finally reached the Ebonring Keep just before dinnertime.  It was a small but effective-looking stone structure built into the side of a hill.  Outside the keep, a small military camp had been erected and the sound of training, maintenance, and construction could be heard.  

A pair of litorian scouts greeted them and soon escorted them into the keep proper.  The main hall of the keep was dimly lit and empty aside from three large tables surrounded by benches.  The scouts passed a door (through which the muffled sounds of certain other adventurers could be faintly heard trying to deal with the cook's concoctions) and descended a long flight of stairs.  A smaller hall at the bottom of the stairs had passages leading off to the barracks and a storage area.  There were two sets of double doors, and through one of these the litorians led Aurial and Ys-Korros.

The room beyond was clearly intended for some arcane purpose.  Two columns dominated the far wall and an empty pedestal was the focal point of a lower section in the center of the chamber.  Iriana Truthspeaker, a middle aged human woman whose eyes revealed great brilliance and a hint of humor and exhaustion, sets aside her notes and greets the new arrivals warmly.

She briefly recaps the tale of how her research into the Ebonring Keep had allowed her and the small military force to oust the rhodin from their occupation.  Iriana believes that a number of rhodin managed to flee somehow, possibly through an unknown secret passage, and she suspects that they took the Ebonring with them.  While she doesn't know all the abilities of the Ebonring, it is written that the magic item holds the key to the keep's defenses.  She has brought in adventurers to help find and recover the ring because her own forces are barely adequate to hold the keep should the rhodin try to mount a counterattack.

Iriana says that she would prefer that you wait at the keep until some of the scouts return with more detailed information on where the fleeing rhodin were heading.  The magister also mentions that another party had arrived just a few hours earlier...hinting that they might be wise to hook up.  Claiming that she was ready to finish for the day, she offers to lead you to the room upstairs that the other adventurers are using.  

She opens the door from the ring chamber and expresses her pleasant surprise at finding the other adventurers...looking a little green and discussing where to begin their search of the lowest level.  Among them are a pair of humans, a litorian, a sibbecai, a loresong faen, and the giant Ys-Baddaden (with a big look of shock). 


**********

ooc: Go ahead and play out the reunion and introduction.  We can come back to your exploration of the basement shortly.  I have something in mind to play out the departing characters, as well as a short aside in which Ys-Baddaden attains his greenbond status.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2004)

Aurial makes almost no noise at all stepping softly in her fawn skin moccasins. She makes her way among the big ones and comes up to the Loresong Magister. 
"Hello. I'm Aurial. Hawksister of the village of Wynndale. What are you called?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 2, 2004)

"Well met, hawksister. I'm Pyior Silverleaf, novice magister and student of exotic creatures. I studied under Ceini Nevershimmer of Navael."

Pyior gestures towards the litorian at his side and introduces him as well, "This is my friend Khajom."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2004)

Aurial curtsies to the lithorian. "Blessings of the wind and water to you  Khajom."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Ys-Korros, giant champion of life*

Ys-Korros thuroughly enjoys his time with the little Aurial, though sometimes he finds it difficult to keep up with the quickling.  While still ancious to catch up with his brother, Ys-Korros finds that himself reflecting on the joys of just wandering the countryside.  The sight of the dead bodies on the roadside is a little off-putting, but none-the-less his spirits are high as they arrive in the Keep.

After arriving, Ys-Korros is eager to see his brother again.  Speaking with Iriana is difficult as he can't keep his mind on the mission she details.  When she is finally finished, led to the room he opens the door with some tripidation. It has only been a few days since he last saw his little brother, but still with all the sights along the way he has been worried.

As the door opens he sees Ys-Baddaden almost immediately, and who wouldnt he's even larger than Ys-Korros remembered.  Hustling in his slower gate over to his brother he grips his hand firmly and draws him into a big hug.

"Little brother, I am glad to have caught up with you!  I have been following your footsteps for days."  Ys-Korros says in greeting.  He is a little preoccupied at the moment to say his greetings to everyone else gathered in the room.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 3, 2004)

Khajom makes a brief bow to Aurial.  "A pleasure to meet you, my lady."


Iriana Truthspeaker raises her eyebrows when Ys-Korros makes the 'little brother' reference to the much taller giant.

"I guess the size threw me," she says, "but yes, I can see a distinct family resemblance there.  Mind you what they say about adventuring with family, though - it's a two-edged sword."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 3, 2004)

Pyior grins up at the sight of the two giant brothers embracing. It takes him a second to get it. "Oh! I see, it isn't just a turn of phrase, they're _real_ brothers!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 3, 2004)

Danwyn chuckles at the incongruity of the new giant calling Ys-baddaden, little.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 3, 2004)

"My, how rude of me! Aurial this is Danwyn. I met him soon before we joined up at the Liar's Club, and it's been good having his flashing blade at our side."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 4, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> As the door opens he sees Ys-Baddaden almost immediately, and who wouldnt he's even larger than Ys-Korros remembered.  Hustling in his slower gate over to his brother he grips his hand firmly and draws him into a big hug.
> 
> "Little brother, I am glad to have caught up with you!  I have been following your footsteps for days."  Ys-Korros says in greeting.  He is a little preoccupied at the moment to say his greetings to everyone else gathered in the room.




Ys-Baddaden looks on in shocked amazement as his older brother pulls him in for a tight hug. After a speechless moment, the giant regains his composure and answers Ys-Korros, "I ... was not expecting ... this. I am glad to see you too. What did father and mother say? However did you find me? I hope your journey was less eventful than ours." 

As the questions and concerns come tumbling out of the younger brother, a grumble escapes his stomach, reminding him of his current situation. "I have so much more to talk with you about, brother, yet I have one more pressing concern." Leaning down, Ys-Baddaden whispers in Ys-Korros' ear, "Do you by any chance have some of that barkbread that mother makes?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2004)

Aurial sees the brothers embrace and tears well in her soft brown eyes. "Hello Danwyn, Forgive me my tears. I recently lost my sons. Seeing the brothers reunite causes my heart to break." She says and quickly walks away from the group for a moment. she takes out a small blanket and hugs it to herself in the corner.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 5, 2004)

While the introductions and family reunion continue, Yaren arrives and smartly salutes Iriana Truthspeaker.  The sub-commander in charge of the scouts appears agitated.  

"Permission to speak," she says.  

"Of course, of course," Iriana replies with a dismissive wave.  "You know I've asked you to dispense with the military formality with me."

"One of my scouts working the plains to the northeast met up with some local litorian hunters," she says.  "The litorians spoke of a religious cult that has taken root in Grenveld.  It's a small but noble litorian community some three days on foot from here.  The hunters were deeply concerned by the rate at which this cult is collecting new  followers."

Iriana's eyes narrow.  "Grenveld?  Isn't that your home town?"

Yaren's gaze flickers to the floor, but just as quickly returns to meet Iriana's.  "Yes...hence my concern."

By now, everyone in the room is quiet and listening to the litorian's impassioned report.  Osric, the human akashic and scholar of obscure religions, speaks up.  "Pardon me, but did they mention the name of the cult?"

Yaren gives Osric a hard look, but answers evenly.  "Yes.  The cult refers to themselves as the Hopeful of Trythium."

Osric closes his eyes for a moment, digging deep into his well-trained memory.  "Mmmm," he says, "I've heard about them.  Until now, they've been believed to operate only west of the Bitter Peaks.  Little is known about them as their new adherents don't speak to outsiders.  Some scholars believe that the cult uses magical compulsion to recruit.  They aren't known for violence, but 'infected' communities tend to stop having children.  No outsiders have yet to understand their true motives."

Yaren looks even more concerned.  "You see, Truthspeaker," she says, "I feel it is important that I go investigate this matter.  I spoke with the Colonel, but he refused my request to take a leave of absence."

"His orders are final," Iriana says.  "While I direct the general focus of the operation, the Colonel has complete control over how his force is run.  I cannot intervene."

"No, I understand," Yaren says, deflated.  She then looks pointedly into Khajom's eyes.  While holding his gaze, she speaks to Iriana.  "Perhaps if you had more adventurers answer your call for help than you need...some could be encouraged to investgate.  The human seems to know quite a bit about the cult.  And I believe Khajom here may have interests in that community's welfare."

"I'll take that under consideration," Iriana says.  "Please leave us now.  We have matters to discuss.  Bring me word straight away should any of your scouts return with word on the whereabouts of the rhodin force."  Yaren nods, gives Khajom another purposeful look, and then departs.

"I know nothing of this cult," Iriana says.  "It may be harmless or it may grow to become a problem for this entire region.  Such is the way of things.  For now, I must keep my focus on recovering the Ebonring and secure this keep for the security of the region.  Should a few of you wish to help, that's your choice to make."

"Cults and obscure religions are an area of interest of mine," Osric says.  "I'd be interested in checking it out, and I could probably be very helpful in breaking it up if necessary."

Pyior looks up at Khajom.  "You're from that area, aren't you?"

Khajom sighs.  "Grenveld is just a short distance from where I grew up," he says.  "I have some family and many friends who live there.  I'll admit, honestly, that I'm distressed by what I hear.  My oath, however, is to protect you, and I won't violate that."

Pyior looks a little glum.  "Well, as a magister, I'm still interested in finding this Ebonring.  It's magic could be very interesting.  Plus, I'd probably get to learn more about the rhodin by tracking them down.  I don't want to get in the way of you helping your family, though."

"As an oathsworn, my feelings and needs are irrelevant," Khajom replies.  "Only fulfilling my oath."

"Didn't you tell me that if you undertake an oath that has no definitive end, you are only obligated for the span of one year?"

"Yes," Khajom says.

"Well, you swore your oath to protect me nearly two years ago," Pyior says.  "I'm still alive and in one piece.  And even though we're just now getting into some dangerous areas, I think you fulfilled your oath just fine.  Consider it successfully discharged.  In fact, I think you should swear a new oath - to go help the people of Grenveld against the intrusion of this cult."

Khajom's internal struggle is plainly obvious on his face.  Pyior decides to prod just a little further.  "Besides," he says, "once we get the Ebonring back, I'll just pop on over to Grenveld and help you discharge your new oath."

Khajom sighs and then grins broadly.  "You, my little friend, are a fool.  However, you're about as noble and kind as any I've ever met.  Alright, I will accept your discharge and swear a new oath."

The litorian takes a deep breath and speaks in a voice that carries the strength of profound power.  "I swear to determine the true nature of the Hopeful of Trythium cult.  Should the cult have a subversive nature, I shall see that their presence is removed from the village of Grenveld.  Such is my oath, so am I sworn and bound."

Khajom looks to Osric.  "You are going to join me?  I'm sure your knowledge of this subject would be invaluable."

"Absolutely," Osric says.  "This sort of thing is what I set out on an adventuring career to discover and learn about."

Pyrithanis the Steadfast steps forward.  "While I wouldn't mind trying my hand at a few more rhodin scum, my instincts tell me that the two of you may need some more muscle before your quest is over.  If you'll have my sword, I would join you."

"Your presence will be welcome," Khajom says.  "That should be enough, though.  I wouldn't want to deplete Iriana of her entire supply of adventurers."

"Who has the wine that the caravan driver gave us?" Pyrithanis asks.  "I think we should drink the rest of it tonight, to honor the brief time we were all together."

***********

ooc: Let's assume that all of you spend the rest of the evening relaxing, getting acquainted, and saying farewells.  Khajom, Osric, and Pyrithanis will depart early the next morning.  I've got one more "cut-scene" to write for Ys-Baddaden's start down the path of the greenbond.  If the rest of you wish to return to exploring, let's plan for that to start the following morning.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 6, 2004)

After the informal celebration and dinner of rations, everyone settles in for some extended sleep.  The sense of security offered by the small military force at the keep is not lost on anyone following several hard nights camping in dangerous territory.

Ys-Baddaden finds himself restless.  Leaving the others to their sleep, he quietly slips up the stairs and onto the roof of the keep.  Under a three-quarter moonlit sky, he can make out the pair of guards in the watchtower above.  One waves at him, but they make no effort at conversation.

The giant walks to the west side of the keep, and is rewarded with a magnificent view of the Floating Forest.  From the ground the forest is largely obscured by a line of low hills, but from the roof the mighty gassar trees extend to the limits of the moonlit horizon.  Ys-Baddaden was told about the gassars when he was a youth.  The mighty trees begin growing deep underground.  Eventually, they erupt from the earth and carry large slabs of earth upwards in their branches.  These become small ecosystems within the forest - floating islands in a sense.  In the darkness, the illusion is even more convincing.

Ys-Baddaden is startled by the soundless arrival of an owl, landing within arm's reach on the railing.  He knows instinctively that this is no ordinary owl.  In any given moment it appears both tangible and ethereal.  It's eyes show intelligence and wisdom.  It speaks a single word, his truename, then takes to the air.  Ys-Baddaden watches the spirit, the totem, fly a short distance away.  The owl hoots several times, beckoning the giant to follow it toward the forest.

Ys-Baddaden hurries through the keep, not stopping to wake any of his companions or even grab his gear.  He mumbles something to the gate guards about needing some fresh air.  The distant hooting leads him around the keep, over the hills, and into the dark forest.  Insects, frogs, and other critters of the night create a symphony over which the spirit guides his movements through the trees.

The owl leads him up the trunk of a gassar and onto a small island in the sky.  Smaller trees and bushes grow out of the island, all surrounding a small pool of crystal water.  A shaft of moonlight cuts through the islands of the surrounding gassars, fully illuminating this one spot in the forest.  Other spirits are here - an elk, wolf, snake, and hawk.  There are also spirits of the trees, the wind, the earth, and even the small pool of water.  So many that it is almost overwhelming, yet Ys-Baddaden is infused with only a sense of rightness with the world.

The giant had left home to adventure, to find his purpose and calling in life.  He hadn't expected that his calling would come find him.

Ys-Baddaden wakes the next morning beside his companions in the keep.  He feels the connection to the Green and wonders how he was ever able to live without that warm, vibrant companion.  The events of the night are quickly fading from his memory, but he recalls one of the last things the spirits told him:  "You may not see us again for some time, but remember that we are always here.  Follow your heart, and we will continue to guide your path."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2004)

Aurial is awake when Ys-Baddaden returns but does not bother him. She can see that he has spoken with the spirits just as she did when the Hawk came to her.
She sees the Giant fall into his bedroll and softly wanders over to his side. His heavy breathing blows her hair softly and she smiles and pulls his covers over him. kisses his exausted head and goes back to bed after making sure everyone else is covered and sleeping.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 6, 2004)

_Jumping back in time a bit..._ 



			
				Aurial said:
			
		

> I recently lost my sons. Seeing the brothers reunite causes my heart to break.



"I... I'm sorry to hear of your loss Hawksister."

_Then back forward..._ 
"Good morning! So, shall we search the lower levels of the keep as we were discussing earlier?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 7, 2004)

"I too am sorry to hear your loss.  I am on this adventure at the behest of my grandfather.  Though our totems are normally predator and prey, I will be honored to call you friend."  Danwyn replies.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2004)

Aurial smiles and holds her arms out to hug the Snake warrior. I thank you both for your concern. And as for our totems being preditor and prey, While this is true in nature this in not true in the spirit realms. We are friends you and I and share a bond that the others could not understand. we are more than just the body they see. we are bonded to spirits of great power.  She says and starts making her rounds making sure the men are all up and getting something to eat.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 8, 2004)

_Ah well, ignored again. But I'm used to it... I guess I'll just patiently wait until they are ready to start exploring the keep._

Pyior shrugs and retrieves Of the Rhodin Beastmen from his backpack, and starts reading from it while mumbling under his breath.  A minute or two into his reading, without looking up he says aloud, "Khajom! The author says clearly differentiating between the back-of-the-throat growl and the behind-the-teeth growl is critical in speaking clear Rhodin. Could you help me with..."

Pyior looks up, a slightly befuddled look on his face, "Oh. I, ah... forgot."

He returns to his reading, silent now, with a glum expression on his face.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 8, 2004)

Don't worry Pyior. I'll keep you safe from now on. And yes we should discuss the coming exploration. Aurial says while cleaning up the campsite.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 8, 2004)

Ys-Baddaden awakens to the morning call of Pyior. Feeling unordinarily refreshed, the giant looks at his companions through new eyes. Upon spotting Aurial, he lingers for a moment, his mind tugging on something, then he notices the sprite looking back and gives her and big sheepish grin before leaning over to wake his brother, "Ys-Korros, wake up... I have the most amazing thing to share with you..."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 9, 2004)

Pyior smiles at Aurial's kind words, but sadness lingers in his eyes. "Thank you Hawksister. It's time for my morning meditation."

_OOC: Pyior will switch out_ Obscuring Mist _for_ Precise Vision_, knowing that he will most likely be searching the keep today._

"Ys-Baddaden and I spoke yesterday about searching the basement first. We've heard rumors there is a storeroom there, and we figured that if the current occupants have missed anything, it is most likely in that room as it has seen the least amount of traffic."


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 9, 2004)

Khajom, Pirythanis, and Osric have left by the time most of you awake.  The changing of the watchtower guard at dawn (they have to tromp through the your room to reach the roof) is sufficiently noisy to wake everyone.

Rations are doled out for breakfast as no one is interested in finding out what manner of food Ambrose has concocted for the troops' meal.  Sneaking carefully past the kitchen door, the party returns to the Keep's basement and begins the inspection of the storeroom.

The storeroom has no proper door.  Rather, it is merely a long and narrow area off the basement hall that wraps around one side of the ring chamber.  Crates, barrels, funiture, and other ungainly pieces of large junk are piled deep as far back as you can see.  In some spots, the piles even reach the ceiling.  There are a few gaps between some piles, but they are narrow - tough to navigate even for the faen.  On your side of the room, it appears that some piles have already collapsed, possibly a result of some soldiers trying to poke about.

Pyior casts _Precise Vision_ and studies the closest piles of junk.  It soon becomes apparent to him that the narrow gaps and spaces in the room have a path-like nature.  He also gets the distinct impression that many of the taller piles were deliberately arranged so as to cause collapse by the slightest contact with a key support.  It looks like it would take careful footwork to move through without triggering several collapses.  There is enough junk in the room to take several hours of heavy lifting to clear.


ooc: Pyior and Aurial could probably navigate the narrow spaces by taking 10 on their escape artist checks.  Anyone else would be at risk of triggering collapses.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2004)

Aurial will attempt moving along the paths. If she can she will try to let the others know where she is al all times by singing (off Key) thay way if the music (term used loosely) they know she is in trouble.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 10, 2004)

"Hmmm... Interesting. Was it the Rhodin who piled all of this up or did the latest occupants do so? That's something to ask one of the inhabitants when we get the chance. Aurial and I will perform the search alone."

_OOC: Pyior will cast_ canny effort _on Aurial and ask her to aid him (aid another action) on his own search. With _precise vision_, Pyior's search is +14. Pyior will take 10, looking over the piles of junk for notable objects as well as the walls and floor that are visible for any indicators of secret doors. Aurial's search is +5, +7 enhanced. The result should be 24, 26 if Aurial's aid another is successful._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 10, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> "Hmmm... Interesting. Was it the Rhodin who piled all of this up or did the latest occupants do so? That's something to ask one of the inhabitants when we get the chance. Aurial and I will perform the search alone."
> 
> _OOC: Pyior will cast_ canny effort _on Aurial and ask her to aid him (aid another action) on his own search. With _precise vision_, Pyior's search is +14. Pyior will take 10, looking over the piles of junk for notable objects as well as the walls and floor that are visible for any indicators of secret doors. Aurial's search is +5, +7 enhanced. The result should be 24, 26 if Aurial's aid another is successful._



I agree to that. Well thought out! You make a good mage.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 10, 2004)

The two faen carefully weave their way through the maze of junk, Pyior leading the way with his magically enhanced sight.  The others stay back, carefully listening for feedback or signs of trouble.

A pair of soldiers, apparently on their way to duty, swing by to see what you are up to.  Ys-Baddaden takes the opportunity to inquire about the junk in the storeroom.

"Oh, that stuff has been there since we got here," one of the soldiers says.  "We started poking around in there, until an armoir tipped over and broke Langham's leg.  Truthspeaker had to heal him up.  After that, the Colonel forbid anyone else to go climbing through that mess.  I think he said we'd clean it out eventually, once all the more important work is finished."

The giant thanks them and the soldiers head upstairs.

The faen find nothing of value and little of interest amongst the crates and boxes, though it would takes countless hours to thoroughly search them all.  Several paths dead end, but near the back of the room Pyior finally spots something of interest.  Under a desk, concealed on three sides, is a trapdoor in the floor.  It would have been overlooked as another scrap of wood were it not for an attached metal ring and freshly abraided edges.  It does not appear to be trapped.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 10, 2004)

Pyior makes his way back to the group and reports. 

"There's some kind of trap door under all the junk in the back of the room! It would take a while to clear a path to it. Should we start doing that or leave it for now, perhaps searching some of the other rooms?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 10, 2004)

While she is alone near the trap door. Aurial will stay perfectly still and quiet listening for any sounds coming from the area of the trap door.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 10, 2004)

Aurial hears nothing through the trap door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Time-Travel*

_ooc: stepping back in time a bit to stick my head in where needed while I was out._



> Ys-Baddaden looks on in shocked amazement as his older brother pulls him in for a tight hug. After a speechless moment, the giant regains his composure and answers Ys-Korros, "I ... was not expecting ... this. I am glad to see you too. What did father and mother say? However did you find me? I hope your journey was less eventful than ours."
> 
> As the questions and concerns come tumbling out of the younger brother, a grumble escapes his stomach, reminding him of his current situation. "I have so much more to talk with you about, brother, yet I have one more pressing concern." Leaning down, Ys-Baddaden whispers in Ys-Korros' ear, "Do you by any chance have some of that barkbread that mother makes?"




Over joyed to see his younger brother, Ys-Korros tries to relate everything to him, which though ponderous and slow to the others is quite quick for the giant.  "It was pretty easy to follow you.  You had headed in the general direction of the nearest major city.  When I got there I met this very helpful woman who told me that you had come here answering the call for adventurers.  Oh mother and father are fine, not many problems with work.  Oh, Knocks the baker, remember him, he had some trouble with some kids swipping some of his breads.  Father caught them at it and reprimanded them something fierce.  I do not think that they will be trying that again." 

"Oh yeah here I have a couple of things from home for you.  Indeed I do have some of mother's barkbread here for you and also father gave me a couple of crowns for you.  He said to make sure that you were eating right, he said he knew something of the fare adventurers eat."  

Following the re-union, Ys-Korros looks to his brother to introduce the others in the party greeting each one.  He is amused with Pyior's frantic nature.  He generally takes a paternal tone with those he meets.  Following the evening meal he settles down with the others.  Having told many other tales from the neighbourhood he is quite sure that he has bored the others to death.




> Ys-Baddaden awakens to the morning call of Pyior. Feeling unordinarily refreshed, the giant looks at his companions through new eyes. Upon spotting Aurial, he lingers for a moment, his mind tugging on something, then he notices the sprite looking back and gives her and big sheepish grin before leaning over to wake his brother, "Ys-Korros, wake up... I have the most amazing thing to share with you..."




Woken by his brother's touch, Ys-Korros blinks at the early morning light. "Good morning brother, good morning everyone.  What is for breakfast?" Then remembering the urgency in his brother's tone, "Oh, yes, what is it little-brother?"

_occ: returning to the present _

Looking around at all the junk on the floor, Ys-Korros does his best to help move anything that Pyior needs moving.  He goes about his business in a slow but delibrate manner, always being careful about those around him to make sure that he doesn't bump into anyone, or cause an avalanche of junk.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 12, 2004)

Pyior seems loathe to set his staff on the ground with the two giants walking around and the heavy objects carried about. He comically tries to pick up a few objects while carrying his staff at the same time without much success.

"Hmmm... Obviously I'm not cut out for this so I'll take a quick look in the barracks to see if I can spot anything out of place in there. Aurial, you are welcome to help me if you like."

_OOC: Pyior will recast Precise Vision if necessary and Canny Effort on Aurial if she helps._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2004)

Why of course Magister. I'm at your service. She says and waits for the spell to take effect.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 12, 2004)

"Well it seems we wish to investigate this trapdoor."  Danwyn says, as he joins the giants in moving the crates.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 13, 2004)

Pyior and Aurial give the others a quick synopsis on the quickest route back through the junk to the trapdoor.  While the heavy lifters get to work, the faen check through the barracks room.

The barracks is the mirror image of the storeroom - a long skinny room wrapped around one side of the ring chamber.  Bunkbeds line both sides, leaving only a narrow path down the middle.  At the moment, there are no soldiers present, though there are accomodations enough for about sixty men.  It stinks of sweat, leather, and oil.  A few small lock boxes sit here and there, but the rest of the soldiers' gear is stored in sacks and heavy backpacks.

Pyior's _Precise Vision_ spell is still active, and together they give the walls, floor, and even ceiling a quick but thorough examination.  Nothing is found.  (ooc - I'm assuming that you're not going to actually go through the soldiers' belongings.)

Danwyn, Ys-Baddaden, and Ys-Korros begin to pull out some of the more precariously placed pieces of junk.  In spite of their caution, parts of the pile collapse around them.  Luckily, no one is injured.  Taking a different tact, long sticks are used to force piles to collapse from a distance, then the pieces are removed.  Given the remarkable strength of the three, they manage to clear a path in fairly short order.

Pyior and Aurial return to report their lack of findings just as the other three have shoved aside the desk that sat over the trapdoor.


ooc: I'm going to be out of town (and away from a computer) until Wednesday night.  I imagine you'll want to go through the trapdoor.  I'll let you discuss any particular strategy you may wish to employ until I return for the next post.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2004)

Taking care to make sure that none of the remaining debris might fall upon the smaller members of the group, Ys-Korros leads the faen to the newly cleared trap-door.  "The trapdoor has been cleared.  If it is alright with you I would like to be the first to descend into whatever might lay beyond.  Does anyone have a torch or other form of light for me to carry?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 15, 2004)

"Err... I have a candle here if you would like to use it."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2004)

Ys-Korros, pauses a moment, "Actually, where is my gear?  I think that I have a few torches somewhere in there.  My dad tried to pack everything that I would need to follow my brother here and I bet he included a couple of them."  He reaches for his backpack and digs down to the bottom of the great sack.  Drawing out a torch as well as a small flint and steel kit, "Ah yes, here they are, how forgetful of me.  Are we ready?"  he asks before setting his torch to flame.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 16, 2004)

"Ready! But keep your wits about you. This may very well be the secret passage through which the rest of the Rhodin escaped. It may be trapped, or they may have left some of their number behind as guards."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 17, 2004)

"Well... will you look at that..." Ys-Baddaden says in response to the request of his brother for a light source, as he watches a _Lesser Glowglobe_ form on his palm. "We should use this, brother. That way no one has to carry a torch." The giant watches as the small sphere of light rises into the air and floats there, near his head.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 18, 2004)

"Oh! You said _carry_ so I thought... Well, I can do that too, but I better save my strength for other dweomers that may be needed."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 18, 2004)

Danwyn says "most impressive," in respect for the new keeper of the green.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2004)

Auriel is extreemly animated. Let's open it up. I need to do something.anything.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 19, 2004)

Ys-Korros pulls up the trapdoor while Ys-Baddaden directs the light of his glowglobe into the hole.  A rickety wooden ladder, missing a couple rungs, leads some ten feet down into a narrow tunnel through the dirt.  Small bugs skitter away as the light shines upon them.

The air that wafts up from the hole is damp and earthy.  There is also a pungent, unpleasant odor.  

"Feces, urine," Danwyn says, wrinkling his nose.

(The Keep's latrine is a good fifty or sixty feet from here, though it's possible that it connects somewhere down below.)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 20, 2004)

Pyior examines the ladder to determine if it will hold Ys-Korros' weight and reports his findings to the party. If it looks safe he will follow Ys-Korros and Ys-Baddaden down.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 20, 2004)

The ladder is clearly old and rotting.  Pyior suspects that it should be able to hold the weight of the faen and Danwyn.  The giants, Ys-Baddaden in particular, are an entirely different matter.  On the flipside, Ys-Baddaden is tall enough that he could hop up and pull himself out of the hole should the ladder fail him.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 20, 2004)

"Hmm, maybe Danwyn should go first... Or should we try to find another ladder somewhere in the keep?"


----------



## Mirth (Mar 20, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> The ladder is clearly old and rotting.  Pyior suspects that it should be able to hold the weight of the faen and Danwyn.  The giants, Ys-Baddaden in particular, are an entirely different matter.  On the flipside, Ys-Baddaden is tall enough that he could hop up and pull himself out of the hole should the ladder fail him.




_OOC: I'm assuming Ys-Baddaden could hop *down* as well, then?_

Seeing the depth of the hole and the state of the ladder, Ys-Baddaden puts his hand on Ys-Korros' shoulder and suggests, "Brother, perhaps I should just jump down first and then I can help everyone else reach the bottom." Assuming everyone is agreeable, the giant does just that.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 20, 2004)

Danwyn waits impatiently as a marching order is decided.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 21, 2004)

"Little brother, I would prefer going first, but as I can't possibly imagine how anything would live down there, if you want to jump down and help the others in go ahead.  I hope you guys know that little trick to clean us all up once we are out of there."  Ys-Korros says to his brother's suggestion.  He will probably jump in too, as it looks rather slick.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 21, 2004)

I will go first. I'm light and the ladder will have no problem with my weight. then I can keep watch as the rest of you come down. The Hawksister says as she hops down the ladder even before they can stop her.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 22, 2004)

"Wait!  Your leaving the guy with the light."  Danwyn says as he quickly follows the little woman.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 22, 2004)

Aurial slides down the ladder with remarkable speed.  It creaks only slightly at her passage.  In the dim light from the torch and glow globe above, she can see a narrow passage cutting through the earth and stone roughly in the direction of the center of the hill in which the Ebonring Keep is set.

Danwyn follows right behind the faen, and catches himself when one of the rungs snaps under his weight.  The remaining rungs sag, but hold firm.  Pyior climbs down and the giant brothers manage to hop down in a manner that avoids the ladder entirely.

The passageway appears to be man-made and probably quite old.  It is cut through the dirt and rock of the hill, supported in several spots with heavy timber braces.  Pyior inspects the ground and discerns that there is evidence of considerable foot traffic through here - most of it probably shod humanoids - though he cannot pinpoint the numbers or age.

The passage is narrow enough that only the faen would be able to walk side by side.  In some places, the ceiling is low enough that Ys-Baddaden would have to hunch over.

(Marching order?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2004)

If it is possible to make his way to the front of the group, Ys-Korros offers to take point.  "If I can get by you there brother, I would like to lead us forward.  That way I would be in a much better position to protect everyone."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 22, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> If it is possible to make his way to the front of the group, Ys-Korros offers to take point.  "If I can get by you there brother, I would like to lead us forward.  That way I would be in a much better position to protect everyone."




"I should remain in the back, anyway," Ys-Baddaden replies. "Otherwise, no one else would be able to see past me."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2004)

I will stay in second place. I can shoot through Ys-Korros' legs with ease. Auiel says and blushes hoping no one thinks she was talking dirty.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 23, 2004)

"I'll take the penultimate position, behind Danwyn and in front of Ys-Baddaden, if it's ok with everyone."


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 23, 2004)

ooc - So, marching order appears to be Ys-Korros (torch), Aurial, Danwyn, Pyior, and Ys-Baddaden (glow globe).


The tunnel continues back for a surprising distance, several hundred yards at least, before it emerges into a more natural-looking cave formation.  The natural cave is still quite narrow in most spots, made primarily of limestone, and clearly has had the floor leveled in many spots with dirt (presumably excavated in the creation of the tunnel).  Narrow crevasses in the dirt indicate that water does still flow through here from time to time.  In this softer dirt, footprints are still clearly visible.

The smell of feces and urine continues to grow stronger, though you are moving further from the keep's own latrine.  Added to that smell is one of alcohol.

As you reach a long straight stretch of hall, everyone hears a sharp bark echo through the cavern.  Everyone freezes, listening.  The bark is followed by some more yips and gutteral language - rhodinspeak.  It changes into a short burst of (presumably) laughing between several voices.

Distance is difficult to discern in the cavern, but the voices are probably about a hundred or so feet ahead.  This stretch of cave is narrow and has numerous stalagtites and stalagmites further impeding easy movement.  (Single file at best and anything more than half movement will require a Dex or tumbling check.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2004)

Ys-Korros douses his torch on the floor, turning to the others and signalling everyone to be quiet.  Then he turns back to the cavern in front of him and tries his best to move forward quietly.  It is slow going and he is not particularily quiet but he is trying.

(ooc: sneak -2)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2004)

Should I scout ahead? Auriel asks


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2004)

Trying to keep his voice low, Ys-Korros turns and replies to Auriel, "Might be a good plan, I think you are a little quieter than I."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 25, 2004)

Pyior whispers to the group, "They have seen us so it's unlikely sneaking up is going to work now -- they are on alert and it's too dangerous for the scout. In any case, we know what we are facing, a group of Rhodin, and we can assume they are dug into defensive positions. We can continue forward knowing generally what we are facing, I can try to parley, using my newly honed skills in their language, or if we really want to try to sneak up we could leave and come back tomorrow when they won't be as ready for us."

_OOC: Did Pyior understand what they said? If so he will tell the group._


----------



## Mirth (Mar 25, 2004)

Hunched over, Ys-Baddaden listens to the others but does not speak and tries to be quiet as he readies his heavy crossbow.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 25, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior whispers to the group, "They have seen us so it's unlikely sneaking up is going to work now -- they are on alert and it's too dangerous for the scout. In any case, we know what we are facing, a group of Rhodin, and we can assume they are dug into defensive positions. We can continue forward knowing generally what we are facing, I can try to parley, using my newly honed skills in their language, or if we really want to try to sneak up we could leave and come back tomorrow when they won't be as ready for us."
> 
> _OOC: Did Pyior understand what they said? If so he will tell the group._




ooc:  Oops, forgot that you had been studying up on their language.

Pyior listens intently to the intermittent yips and snarls of their speech.  While the echo of the cavern obscures it a bit, one phrase comes through relatively clear:  "Three marks!  Beat that, ????.  Bet seven."  It does not sound as if they're making threatening calls in your direction.

Aurial starts to pad forward silently.  With the uneven ground and poor lighting, the going is slow.  She spots a thin line of string stretched across the width of the passage, mere inches off the floor, about a foot before she would have accidently walked through it.  (Spot: roll 15+6=21)  Following the line of the string, it loops around a smooth piece of rock to her right and up to a small recessed natural shelf where it is tied to a ceramic jug.  The jug is too high to discern if it has any contents, but it seems likely that it could just be empty and intended to come down with a crash.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2004)

Auriel will take out her knife and very carefuly cut the line trying not to disturb the jug or rock.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 27, 2004)

Aurial draws her knife and carefully slices through the string.  In doing so, she nearly tips the jug over, but catches herself just in time.  (Disable device roll 3+4=7, success...yeah, the DC was only 5)

With the rope slit, she sets it aside and slowly feels her way along the passage.  The rhodin voices get louder as she gets closer.  Judging by the clarity of the sound, there is no door or substantial barrier between her and them.  It is also pitch black, so probably safe to assume that they don't need or have any lighting...putting you in a dangerous spot to continue forward much further.  Listening carefully, it sounds as if they are playing some sort of dice game on a hollow wooden surface (crate?).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 27, 2004)

Auriel makes her way back to the party and says in a whisper They seem to be playing dice. I disarmed a simple trap but the must be able to see in total darkness as they are not using any light sources. What should we do?


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 27, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Auriel makes her way back to the party and says in a whisper They seem to be playing dice. I disarmed a simple trap but the must be able to see in total darkness as they are not using any light sources. What should we do?




Pyior can confirm that rhodin are able to see in complete darkness.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 27, 2004)

Pyior whispers tot he group, "Nice work Auriel! Now, assuming we wish to engage the Rhodin, we could move as silently as possible to their current position and try to surprise them or we could hide and I could try to use my language skills to draw them into an ambush. The disadvantage of the latter is that if the ruse fails, then we will have lost the element of surprise. Alternatively we could try to parley, yet I hesitate to even suggest that as I know what you all think of the Rhodin. If you don't want to parley I would suggest trying to draw them into the ambush.

Auriel, was there anything in the area of the trap we could hide behind in ambush? If we try to draw them past their own trap and they see it is disarmed it would give away the fact that something is up."

_OOC: If people want to try the ambush idea, Pyior will take off his cloak and hide Ys-Baddaden's glowglobe with it. Then he will yell out to them "Brothers!  (or whatever they call each other) We're fighting to retake the keep! Hurry! We need your help now!" Then when he hears a Rhodin moving through the target area he will pull the cloak away - the idea being to reveal the target for missile fire in the light._


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 27, 2004)

ooc:  The entire length of passage between you and the rhodin is about five feet wide.  There are small, narrow stalagtites and stalagmites in spots along it that make walking even more difficult.  The faen might be able to find a marginal hiding spot behind some, but the others certainly won't have sufficient cover to do likewise.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

Ys-Korros tries his best to keep his voice low, "I think we should press the attack now as this tunnel is too narrow for my brother and I to fight in.  We can try our best to move quietly in the darkness to a wider part of the cavern."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 29, 2004)

Pyior nods at Ys-Korros. "Considering that the terrain isn't suited to setting up an ambush, I am amenable to your suggestion."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes! now let us get moving. Auriel says trying to keep her excitement in check.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2004)

Ys-Baddaden nods and lifts his crossbow as the group moves forward...


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 30, 2004)

"I'll let you smaller folk go first, cause you will be more quiet than either of us.  Just sneak up and find a place to hide. We will count to 100 then charge in with the sunrod held high.  Once we are in the larger cavern you can spring out and ambush them."  Ys-Korros says as a plan begins to take shape in his thick skull.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 30, 2004)

Danwyn moves out after the faen, sword at the ready.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 30, 2004)

Pyior, Aurial, and Danwyn sneak ahead into the darkness.  With virtually no light, they feel their way around stalagtites and keep one hand on the wall.  Remarkably, none of them make a major slip up and they remain very quiet.

The rhodin are still playing dice and generally not being very observant when the two giants start to make their move down the passage.  Just as the light is becoming sufficient to see the rhodin's room, the rhodin finally become aware of the presence of intruders.  Stumbling over one another and an assortment of crates, barrels, and other debris, the rhodin clumsily try to grab their weapons.

(Room is about 15'x15', carved out of the earth, with another passage leading out the far side.  There are 4 rhodin, likely drunk by the overpowering smell of alcohol.  The rhodin are not flat-footed, having been alerted by the charging giants, but they are all (mostly) unarmed and will go at the end of the initiative order.)

Initiatives:
Danwyn 26
Ys-Korros 15
Pyior 14
Aurial 13
Ys-Baddaden 12
rhodin 8

(The two giants will need one more round of movement to reach the room.  I assume Danwyn will attack with sword, but I don't know what Pyior will do and I'm unsure what weapon Aurial has.  Once your actions are ready, I'll post results.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2004)

Aurial will shoot one of the further Nasties with her Lt. Crossbow. She will attempt to do so within 30' of the creature.

[LT Crossbow +8 ranged (1d6+1/19–20)]


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 31, 2004)

Pyior chooses a target (one not yet in melee) and uses a move action to move to a spot that denies that Rhodin cover (but ideally one that will be well behind the front lines after the giants close) and yells out "Take them alive!"

He then waves his staff in a complicated pattern and stares at his target in furious concentration. (OOC: Casting _Mind Stab_, ranged touch attack at +4 to hit, 1d6+2 subdual damage)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ys-Korros hefts his bastard sword in both hands and charges the nearest rhodin.

[ooc: speed: 20'; +7 melee (1d10+6, 19-20/x2, bastard sword (2 handed))]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick as the viper his totem, Danwyn lashes out with his sword.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 31, 2004)

Danwyn is the quickest to react and races into the small room.  He brings his longsword in a swift slash through the nearest rhodin.  The sword cuts deeply through its chest, dropping it instantly.  (Roll 17+5=22, hit; dmg 7+3=10)
Ys-Korros charges up the passage, just getting close enough to see into the room.

Pyior notes the short work Danwyn made of the first rhodin and hope that he can at least get one of them alive.  He makes the incantation and unleashes an invisible bolt of mental energy at another rhodin.  Unfortunately, the rhodin stumbles just as the bolt is unleashed and it misses wide.  (Roll 2+4=6, miss)

Aurial aims her crossbow, picking out one of the more distant rhodin.  Be it poor lighting or excessive nerves, her aim is off and the bolt harmlessly grazes past the rhodin's shoulder.  (Roll 3+7+1=8, miss)

Ys-Baddaden arrives right behind his brother, just now getting a good look into the room.

One rhodin grabs a battleaxe from the top of a crate, shuffles forward over his fallen comrade, and takes a swing at Danwyn.  (Roll 16, miss)  Another rhodin grabs a shortspear and also takes a jab at Danwyn, also missing.  (Roll 9, miss)  The third remaining rhodin, in the back, grabs a loaded crossbow and sends a bolt Pyior's way.  It flies just past his head and clatters harmlessly against the wall of the cave.  (Roll 11, miss)

Danwyn's motion with the longsword never stops, it simply reverses direction and comes whistling back at the rhodin with the battleaxe.  The rhodin is slightly more prepared, however, and bats the sword aside.  (Roll 3+5=8, miss)

Ys-Korros muscles past Pyior and Aurial into the room and immediately slashes at the spear-wielding rhodin on Danwyn's right side.  The heavy blade crashes through the rhodin's beast scale armor and into his abdomen.  It collapses in a choking gurgle of blood.  (Roll 11+7=hit; dmg 3+6=9)

Pyior (presumably) unleashes another _Mind Stab_ at the rhodin who just tried to shoot him.  This time the bolt of energy connects, causing the rhodin to reel back in shock and pain, but not dropping him.  (Roll 18+4=22, hit; dmg 4+2=6 subdual)

Aurial takes note of the fallen rhodin.  The one furthest back in the room appears to be trying to reload, in spite of taking the brunt of Pyior's spell.  She loads another bolt and sends it his way.  The bolt takes him right under the collarbone, and he collapses with a shocked expression on his face.  (Roll 13+7+1=21, hit; dmg 6+1=7)

Ys-Baddaden reaches the room, only to see that three of the rhodin are down and the last is more or less surrounded by Danwyn and Ys-Korros.  The rhodin is no fool, having just seen his companions cut down in a matter of seconds, and he throws his axe to the floor.  He holds his bare hands before him and cries out in rhodin (Pyior can interpret) "Yield, yield!  Don't kill me!"

The three fallen rhodin are all unconscious and bleeding to death.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 31, 2004)

Pyior quickly interprets the Rhodin's words, "He is yielding!"

He then looks around at his comrades and realizes that none of them are wounded, "Good, no one's hurt." 

He moves to the closest downed Rhodin, waves his staff in a complex pattern, and incants an arcane syllable. He then lays his staff upon the downed Rhodin and grunts in pain. (_OOC: Casts a diminished _ Transfer Wounds (Lesser).)

He then moves to the next closest Rhodin while saying to the group "If you decide they deserve death there will be time to consider it carefully later. For now let's keep them alive. Ys-Baddaden can you help?"

He then repeats the casting of diminished _Transfer Wounds (Lesser)_ on the second Rhodin. 

If Ys-Baddaden shows any hesitation Pyior immediately moves to the third Rhodin and heals it as well, knowing that time is short.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2004)

Ys-Korros stays put staring at the rhodin who surrendered.  He doesn't trust them in the least, but he does agree with Pyior they do deserve to live.  While contemplating what to do with them next, he casts a look over to Pyior, "What should we do with them?  I do not think that they will be well treated if we turn them over to the guards back in the keep."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 1, 2004)

Danwyn also keeps an eye on the rhodin in front of him.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 1, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior: "Ys-Baddaden can you help?"




"Of course, of course," the giant mutters as he moves to the third rhodin and places his hands upon the beast. As the healing begins, Ys-Baddaden looks at the others, "Someone should probably start binding them."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 1, 2004)

Danwyn looks around does he see anything to bind them with?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2004)

Auriel dances among the bodies. Should we try binding thier wounds? It seems a waste of life to just kill them when they weren't attacking us.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 1, 2004)

Pyior and Ys-Baddaden are able to quickly stabilize the three fallen rhodin, though they are still unconscious and in fairly rough shape.  Meanwhile, Ys-Korros keeps a sharp eye on the uninjured rhodin.

Danwyn finds that most of the crates scattered about the room are or were filled with stale foodstuffs.  He does, however, find a spool of lightweight twine.  Properly tied, it should do a respectable job of keeping them bound.  He gets to work, beginning with the conscious rhodin who gives him a scathing look but ultimately relents at point of Ys-Korros' sword.

The rhodin, still unsure if anyone of you can understand him, says in his own language:  "You sneak up on us good.  Why do you fix their wounds?  Why not kill?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 2, 2004)

Pyior shrugs and replies to Ys-Korros, "Leaving them with the garrison here may be our only choice. One of us could go ask Iriana Truthspeaker before bringing them above-ground if you think it's best. Do you have another idea?"

Pyior quickly interprets what the Rhodin said, and continues to fill his companions in on the rest of the conversation as it occurs (OOC: so feel free to jump in). Pyior turns to the Rhodin and says, "I speak your words a little. We no kill because, ah, killing not good. If we stop kill our peoples can be friends... maybe."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

Ys-Korros contemplates Pyior's suggestion for a moment before replying, "Yah I guess that is our only choice.  We cannot take them with us nor can we leave them here to escape or rot.  Give me a few moments and I will go and speak to Ms. Truthspeaker.  Perhaps they have a jail or something in the keep.  Oh and just tell him that we need him for questioning, that sounds more like the answer he is looking for."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 2, 2004)

Auriel says, Just wait here my good men. I'm the fastest and most agile so I'll go alert the guards above to the four Beastmen. She dashes off to ask what to do with the captives.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 3, 2004)

Aurial skips off back toward the keep before anyone can say otherwise.  (Will Ys-Korros follow behind?)

"Not kill us, huh?" the rhodin says, dubiously.

"Well, that good with me," he says, shrugging.  "Not sure about our peoples being friends, though.  Not sure if I still like my own people...they leave us here for so many days now.  Our food's almost done even."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ys-Korros will stay behind and let Auriel take care of it.  He wants to make sure that the rhodin are secured.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 3, 2004)

Pyior nods and smiles at Aurial as she runs off to run the errand. He then turns to the Rhodin and asks (trying to seem like he is casually picking up the thread of the conversation) "Why did your people leave you here?"


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 6, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior nods and smiles at Aurial as she runs off to run the errand. He then turns to the Rhodin and asks (trying to seem like he is casually picking up the thread of the conversation) "Why did your people leave you here?"




He stares long and hard at Pyior as if trying to come to some sort of decision.  "We were left for the rear guard," he finally says.  "Told to stay until someone come to get us or food run out.  Food almost out, but no one come back."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2004)

"Maybe try asking where the others went and why they left.  It would probably also be good to know if there are any others hidden in bolt holes like this." Ys-Korros offers as Pyior translates what the rhodin is saying.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 7, 2004)

Pyior smiles at Ys-Korros and says, "I think it is safe to surmise that they left because Iriana's troops drove them out, but I will ask him where they went."

Pyior then turns to the Rhodin and asks, "Where your people go to?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 8, 2004)

"Right you are.  I wonder if he knows anything about the ring we are searching for." Ys-Korros says aftering thinking things through.  The start of their quest was a little fuzzy in his head as he had been so excited to have caught up with his little brother.  Some of the things that Iriana Truthspeaker had mentioned had not really stuck with him and he had to play things out a bit to remember the part about her retaking the keep and Rhodin slipping out a secret passage.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior then turns to the Rhodin and asks, "Where your people go to?"




The rhodin appears about to say something, then pauses.  "Let me free, and I tell you what I know," he says.  You get the feeling that he wants to maintain some sort of bargaining leverage.

-----------------------------

Aurial reaches the ladder and lightly climbs back into the storage room.  A pair of soldiers, presumably officers, have set themselves up behind a small table in the lower level's main hall.  Half a dozen other soldiers are milling about, apparently awaiting their orders for the morning.

One of the officers looks up (er, down) at Aurial as she approaches.  "Eh, who are you?" he asks, not impolitely.  "And what were you doing back in that mess?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 9, 2004)

Pyior turns to his companions and shrugs, "The Rhodin says to free him and he will tell us what he knows. I think it's worth taking a chance. He's not much of a threat to us physically, doesn't have any information on our plans. Why, even we don't know what we'll be doing once the scouts come back. Not to mention, it can't hurt to have a Rhodin out there who knows some of us can show mercy."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello human.I'm Auriel the Hawksister. My companions and I are here to help clear out the keep. We encountered a group of Rhodin below and have captured them. we wanted your people to know and take them into custody. She says.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Hello human.I'm Auriel the Hawksister. My companions and I are here to help clear out the keep. We encountered a group of Rhodin below and have captured them. we wanted your people to know and take them into custody. She says.




"Below where?" he asks, very intent once you mentioned rhodin.  "Under the keep?  You found another passage?"

The officer points to the half dozen soldiers standing around.  "You men, grab your gear and find some rope.  You'll be coming with me."

He turns back to Aurial.  "How many were captured and how far away are they?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

The Quickling points back the way she came. There's a secret trap door through the mess here. The four Rhodin were waiting for word from thier superiors I think. I left before the actual interogation started but they were all badely wounded and we kept them from death's embrace long enough for you to decide thier fate.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2004)

"I do not trust him.  If we freed him I think he would just try to escape or slit our throats in the night.  These rhodin are not to be trusted.  They may not need to be slaughtered wholesale, but I do not think they are worthy of our lives at this point.  We can bring him with us bound like that until he has a chance to prove that he can be trusted." Ys-Korros says when Pyior suggests just letting him loose.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 13, 2004)

Pyior replies to Ys-Korros, saying "It isn't as if we have to travel with him. All we have to do is let him go in peace in exchange for the information. We could even strip him of his weapons first, as long as we live up to our word. If we continue to move him along with us bound as he is, he may never let us know what we need to know. Ys-Badadden, Danwyn, what do you think?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2004)

"Alright then, without weapons and only if he gives us the information we want. I just hope he does not manage to alert the others that we might be after them. Well little brother, what do you say?" Ys-Korros says after thinking things over.  He has to admit that he really likes Pyior's outlook on life, hopefully he can overcome his mistrust as much as Pyior has.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 15, 2004)

"Well, call me the trusting but vengful sort.  Tell him this exactly, I will free you in exchange for the information.  But if I ever see you in battle again, I will show no mercy.  You have seen the speed of my strikes, be warned."  Danwyn says calmly.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 15, 2004)

Pyior turns to the Rhodin and says "Ok. Tell what you know and we let you free." He then points at Danwyn, "He say no fight us again. He say if he see you fight us again, he er, strike you quick and hard. No more let free."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 16, 2004)

The rhodin listens to Pyior's conditions and considers them for a moment.  He looks briefly at Danwyn and the giant brothers, then seems to come to a decision.  (Diplomacy/Intimidation: roll 12-1+5 circumstance = 16)

"Yes, yes," the rhodin say, "I tell you.  When the army attacked us, we held out for a little while.  Then they started to attack from inside the keep through a secret way we never found.  Many of us fled through this cave.  The rest went to another cave, somewhere in the forest.  I don't know where it is...only the scouts did.  They say it was about a day walk to get there."

He looks at Pyior expectantly.  "You let me go now?  I answer questions.  I answer other questions if you have them, but I don't know much.  I don't know if they even made it to other cave because they never come back for us."

*******************

The officer listens to Aurial while the small squad gathers up their gear.

"So, there was a secret door back in that mess," he says.  "I thought we should have checked that out closer.  After a falling cabinet broke Hother's leg, the Colonel forbade anyone else to dig through there.  Said he didn't think it possible for the rhodin to have fled that way.  He's gonna be pissed when he hears he was wrong."

The soldiers follow Aurial through the store room and come up short at the rickety ladder in the hole.  The officer orders rope be tied to some of the heavier furniture and dropped down the hole.  With the rope supporting most of their weight, they are able to get to the bottom without breaking any more rungs.

"Lead on, Hawksister," the officer says.

(ooc - you'll be caught back up to the others shortly...give them another minute or two of interrogation time.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2004)

"Given that our mission is to recover an item, perhaps asking the now talkative gentleman if he knows anything about it would be appropriate.  Other than that I do not know what else we can get from him.  He does not seem to know a whole lot.  It is encouraging that they might be only one day away however.  We should finish up quickly though.  I highly doubt that when Aurial returns with the guards they will be too keen on letting this rhodin loose." Ys-Korros says, running things through in his head again.  He is really gonna need a rest after all this hard thinking.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 16, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Well little brother, what do you say?" Ys-Korros says after thinking things over.




Ys-Baddaden looks down distractedly, "Hmm?" Then his mind catches up with his mouth, "Oh, I do not think we need to worry about him being set free. My recent ... awakening ... has left me with a profound respect for life in all of its varying shades. Unarmed, he can do no harm to us. I say let it be so."

_OOC: Sorry about the disappearance. I'm back._


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 17, 2004)

Pyior turns from Ys-Korros back to the Rhodin, "What you know about the um, er... black ring?" He makes a ring shaped gesture with his fingers and says "Ebonring" in common.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 17, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior turns from Ys-Korros back to the Rhodin, "What you know about the um, er... black ring?" He makes a ring shaped gesture with his fingers and says "Ebonring" in common.





"You look for the ring?" the rhodin says.  He seems genuinely surprised.  "I think Gronk took it when leaving during the fight.  Probably to the other cave."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

"Guess we have the information that we were looking for.  We should explore the rest of this secret entrance and head out after this other cave.  Best get there before this one has a chance to warn his fellows.  Though hopefully Danwyn's threat will hold his tongue." Ys-Korros says after hearing about Gronk and the ring.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 19, 2004)

Pyior nods at Ys-Korros and asks "Ok, but when should we let this one go?"

He also turns to the rhodin and asks, "Who is Gronk?"


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 19, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior nods at Ys-Korros and asks "Ok, but when should we let this one go?"
> 
> He also turns to the rhodin and asks, "Who is Gronk?"





"Gronk is our leader," he says.  The rhodin casts a nervous glance down the passage toward the keep.  "You let me go now?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

"What if we tell the guards here that we are taking him with us for information.  Then we can let him go once we are outside and already on the trail of this Gronk." Ys-Korros replies to Pyior.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 21, 2004)

"Yes, that could work, the rhodin may not like it, but it may be the best way."

Pyior addresses the Rhodin, "We need let you go later. We tell... keep people you come with us for... stories, tell us things. After we go outside, we let you go. You need to act like you friend with us. Be nice, ok? But we need to tie up your hands."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2004)

The rhodin looks agitated.  "You lie.  You said you let me go, not tie up."

His eyes frequenly shift back to the passage to the keep.

"Let me go," he insists.  "I told you all I know already."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 22, 2004)

Pyior translates the Rhodin's words.

"What should we do?"


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 23, 2004)

Those of you with the rhodin can now hear the jangling of armor echoing down the cavern.  It would seem that Aurial is returning with soldiers...less than a minute away from you now.  The rhodin looks like he's contemplating bolting down the other passage - Ys-Korros and Danwyn's blades the only things remotely keeping him in place.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2004)

"I will tie him up again, keep a close eye on him Danwyn."  Ys-Korros, reaches for the rope and man-handles the rhodin, tying his hands back behind him.  "Tough luck for him, I think those coming with Aurial would have too many questions if Aurial's story did not fit.  We will tell them that we are taking him with us to lead us to the others, then we can let him go once we are away from the keep not before."


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

"Agreed, but we will let go.  After all, I did give my word." Danwyn says.  He turns to Pyior, please try to convey again, we are trying to protect him, from those who now come."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 23, 2004)

Pyior apologizes to the Rhodin as Ys-Korros starts to tie its hands, "We sorry, we very sorry but must tie your hands just now. We WILL let you go. Ok? We promise to let you go."

After Danwyn speaks he translates "He also promise to let you go. We no let soldiers who come hurt you."


----------



## Mirth (Apr 23, 2004)

"Make haste and I will use my size to delay the soldiers for a bit," Ys-Baddaden says as he crouches in the cramped passageway. "Aurial and I will join you shortly."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 24, 2004)

The rhodin looks back at his fallen companions and the fight seems to drain back out of him.

"Fine," he says.  "You tie me, but keep promise to release me.  Let the soldiers keep them...they cheat at dice anyway."

Ys-Korros quickly ties the rhodin's hands behind his back while Danwyn stands vigilant for any last ditch effort to escape.

Ys-Baddaden, meanwhile, meets Aurial and a squad of four human and giant soldiers about fifty feet down the cramped passage.  He cordially greets the soldiers, who all seem to relax a bit in the somewhat uncomfortable and unknown environment.

"I'm sergeant Vame," the lead human says.  "The Hawksister tells me that you've captured some rhodin.  I would very much like to see where the vermin have been hiding and...ask them some questions."

Ys-Baddaden, feeling that he's delayed them just long enough, leads them back to the small chamber.  The conscious rhodin has his hands tied behind his back and is now sitting glumly on a crate.  Ys-Korros didn't bother tying the others, judging that none would be capable of waking, let alone fleeing, anytime soon.

The sergeant surveys the room while the soldiers wait outside the cramped quarters.  "Looks like they've been down here for a while now.  They have food and bedding, so they're not just sentries.  Have you learned anything from them so far?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyior glances around at everyone else, waiting for them to take the lead.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2004)

"Greetings Sergeant Vames, I am Ys-Korros.  We have already begun questioning this one here and he has told us much.  He has said that they were set here to wait for the return of their brothers who had went in search of reinforcements.  He has also agreed to help us find them so we regret that we cannot turn him over to you.  The others though have not offered their help and thus we would like you to take charge of them and please question them before you let them go." Ys-Korros offers, knowing in his heart that it is unlikely that these men will let the rhodin remain alive after they have been questioned, but it was worth a shot none the same.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 27, 2004)

"Reinforcements, eh?" the sergeant says, somewhat skeptically.  "It's been nearly three weeks now, and our scouts haven't seen any activity in the area.  When did they expect them to arrive?"

Pyior translates the question and response.  "He says that they didn't know when anyone would be back, though they thought it would be before now.  Their food supply has nearly run out."

"So their friends aren't nearby," Vames says.  "Well, that's something, anyway.  As it seems you competently dealt with these four without problem, I suppose I could leave the one in your custody.  If he actually does help you find the other rhodin, I expect you to report it to me or one of other soldiers or scouts immediately.  I trust you will also deal with the rhodin appropriately once you're done with him."

He orders his men to fetch the unconscious rhodin and they start trekking back to the keep.  Vames turns, just before leaving.  "One other question for the rhodin," he says.  "How far back does this cave go and where does it empty out?"

Pyior again translates.  "He says he doesn't know.  They've gone back a couple hundred yards, but no further.  The cave was only used by scouts until they used it to escape your attack on the keep."

Vames grunts.  "Well, explore it if you like, but I'll be sending some scouts down here shortly to search in properly.  Carry on."  He turns on his heel and departs.

The rhodin looks slightly relieved.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 28, 2004)

"That went better than I thought it might. So, should we continue to explore the passage or let the keep's scouts do the work? I don't have much more in me as far as spells go, but none of us are hurt either."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 30, 2004)

(ooc - pressing on?  searching the room?  any other opinions?)


----------



## Mirth (Apr 30, 2004)

"It seems to me that the beast is telling the truth," Ys-Baddaden says after the guards have left. "If so, then our primary concern must be the retrieval of the Ebonring, not searching for enemies that are not there. I say we leave the searching to those upstairs while we press on and complete our mission."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 30, 2004)

Pyior nods, "Ok, let's press on and explore the rest of this passage then."


----------



## Rybaer (May 1, 2004)

Pressing on.

The rhodin's wrists are left tied together, but he is able to move on his own.  (Not sure if y'all were planning on gagging him or anything else.)  He puts up no fight and is cooperative in moving through the caves.

The passage is mostly natural, with only isolated areas cut out or filled in to make walking more comfortable.  The giants have the most trouble, frequenly having to hunch over.

For over an hour, the group treads slowly and methodically.  There have been a few wider chambers and side passes, but the tracks of the rhodin are easy to follow and continue down the main path.  

Aurial is the first to hear a sound up ahead.  When the group stops moving, everyone can hear faint, high-pitched chirping.  It sounds like a colony of bats, which would not be out of place in a cave.  The rhodin seems just as curious as everyone else.


----------



## Mirth (May 1, 2004)

From the back of the group, Ys-Baddaden asks quietly, "Why are we stopping? Bats are nothing to be afraid of."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 1, 2004)

_OOC: Does Pyior know anything with Knowledge: Dangerous Creatures (without pulling his book out)? If so he will inform the party. If not he will shrug in response to Ys-Baddaden's question._

_(Jumping back in time a bit.)_ After walking about 15 minutes Pyior falls back to walk alongside the rhodin. "I am Pyior. What your name?"


----------



## rangerjohn (May 1, 2004)

Double post


----------



## rangerjohn (May 1, 2004)

"Indeed though we should probably move slowly so as not to disturb them" Danwyn replies.


----------



## Rybaer (May 2, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> _(Jumping back in time a bit.)_ After walking about 15 minutes Pyior falls back to walk alongside the rhodin. "I am Pyior. What your name?"




"Keetor," he says, glumly.  He will talk a little if pressed, but most of his answers are a single word if possible.

Pyior has read about Sawtooth bats, an unusually large species that is known to live in this region.  They generally eat smaller prey, but have been known to attack larger creatures when hungry or agitated.  They are also reputed to live in and among colonies of smaller bat species.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 4, 2004)

"Err, you know there is some possibility these could be sawtooth bats, it's an unusually large variety native to this region. Sawtooths are known to attack humaniods if they are hungry or agitated. Should we try to sneak through, then?"


----------



## Mirth (May 6, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> "Err, you know there is some possibility these could be sawtooth bats, it's an unusually large variety native to this region. Sawtooths are known to attack humaniods if they are hungry or agitated. Should we try to sneak through, then?"




"Well, sneaking in this cramped situation is not much of an option for me," Ys-Baddaden says sheepishly and shrugs his shoulders.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 7, 2004)

"Ok, then, let's just be ready to beat a hasty retreat if necessary."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 7, 2004)

"Right then, lets keep moving. I have got my sword ready just in case we need to bat a few of the more agressive ones away." Ys-Korros says, laughing silently at his own joke.  

[ooc: sorry about the extended absence, I was on vacation, but im back now ]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 7, 2004)

"Enough talk, we have to go through,  no matter what."  With that Danwyn draws his sword and moves as carefully as possible towards the cave.


----------



## Mirth (May 7, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Enough talk, we have to go through,  no matter what."  With that Danwyn draws his sword and moves as carefully as possible towards the cave.




"Lead on," Ys-Baddaden says and shuts his mouth


----------



## Rybaer (May 8, 2004)

The narrow passage winds back and forth a bit before coming to a natural chamber.  It is perhaps thirty feet wide and equally long, though irregular in shape.  The ceiling is higher than the room is long.  Everyone is overwhelmed by the pungent odor of bat guano, and it is easy to see several hundred bats clinging to the ceiling.  Most of the bats are hanging motionless.  A few are moving or stretching their wings.

While most of the bats are very tiny, there are at least half a dozen bats whose bodies nearly the size of a cat.  Pyior's suspicions are confirmed - sawtooth bats.

Weapons in hand, the group tries to move quietly across the chamber to the continuation of the passage.

Sneak checks:  Pyior 13+8=21; Ys-Baddaden 14-4=10; Danwyn 14+2-3=13; Ys-Korros 7+1-3=5; Aurial 7+10=17; rhodin 18-3=15.

The giant brothers do the party no favors in the stealthy arts.  The jangling of their armor agitates a few of the bats, which in turn agitates the entire colony.  It becomes a cloud of flapping and squeaking dark brown bodies.  The giant bats join the fray and make threatening dives at the party while the smaller ones just fly around.

(Due to the circumstances, any attack on a giant bat has a 50% chance of hitting a smaller one instead.  Assume that the exit is between 20 and 30 feet away for most of you.)

Initiative:
Aurial 29 (yeah, that's right)
Ys-Korros 18
Bats 16
Ys-Baddaden 15
Danwyn 13
Pyior 7
rhodin 4 (unarmed)


----------



## rangerjohn (May 8, 2004)

OOC: I guess Danwyn is just doomed to be slow.  Even with improved iniative.  So much for being bound to a snake.  Either that or it must be freezing.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

Ys-Korros stays close to the rhodin, urging him to move quickly through the area and ready to knock aside any of the large bats who comes close enough to threaten either of them.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 10, 2004)

OOC: I guess I'll wait for now to see what everyone does -- make a run for it or fight...


----------



## Mirth (May 10, 2004)

As the sawtooth bats near, Ys-Baddaden taps the person in front of him and says, "Run!" quietly into their ear before setting his sights on the center of the swarming mass of bats and casting _Ghost Sound_, mimicing the sound of a firecracker and hoping to disorient them.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 11, 2004)

Danwyn abandons stealth and moves as quickly as possible through the cavern, attacking any that come near with his sword.


----------



## Rybaer (May 11, 2004)

At Ys-Baddaden's urging, everyone hurries forward toward the exit.  The cloud of bats is so thick that it is difficult to see more than a few feet.

One of the sawtooth bats lands a small bite on Danwyn (1pt dmg).   Danwyn returns the favor and slices it in half.  Ys-Korros also bats one of the sawtooth bats aside.

Ys-Baddeden gets off his _Ghost Sound_ spell.  Everyone hears a loud pop which causes even more chaotic activity among the bats.  It's difficult to tell in the disorienting swarm whether it helps or hurts.

Aurial leads the way through the far passage and after a couple hundred feet of narrow cave the last of the bats are safely left behind.  Pyior comments that bat bites or notorious for carrying disease.  Ys-Baddaden looks at the wound and makes a good effort at cleaning it out.  He crushes a few dried herbs that he's been carrying around and tells Danwyn that he'll have to keep a close eye on it.

The passage meanders for another couple hundred yards.  Finally, daylight can be seen up ahead, along with a slight breeze and the smell of woodlands.  The cave empties out in the side of a hill under a canopy of the enormous islands of the gassar trees.  The "floating islands" of the Floating Forest obscuring the sun almost completely.  The cave entrance itself is obscured by bushes and vines, making it almost invisible from more than a couple dozen yards.

Depending on how straight your path through the cave was (and this is very difficult to discern), you could be as much as two miles away from the Keep.

The rhodin looks around nervously, as if he expected to be attacked upon leaving the cave.  When he sees nothing, he turns back to Pyior.

"You set me free now, right?  You promised."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 12, 2004)

Pyior turns to his companions, "He's asking to be set free now. I for one think we should."


----------



## Mirth (May 12, 2004)

"As long as he gave you satisfactory directions to this 'cave' he mentioned earlier, then I say we stand by our word and set him free," Ys-Baddaden says to Pyior while keeping his eyes on the rhodin.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 12, 2004)

"Actually, he said only the scouts, knew where the cave was located.  But we knew that when we made the deal.  Free him, tell him I bear him no ill will, but if I see him  in battle again, he's dead."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

Ys-Korros leans forward and unbinds the rhodin's hands, "Indeed little brother it is our word.  Cordo please make sure he understands Danwyn before he heads out."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 13, 2004)

Pyior helps Ys-Korros unbind Keetor's hands and tells the rhodin, "No fight us again, ok? We friends, Keetor, ok?"

(Pointing at Danwyn) "He say again he must kill you if you fight us again. No fight! Me name is Pyior. Pyior and Keetor friends, ok?"

Before he leaves, Pyior will give the rhodin all of his remaining rations.


----------



## Rybaer (May 14, 2004)

The rhodin flexes his wrists to get some circulation back.  He takes the food Pyior offers with a nod of his head.

"You are good little man," he says.  "Thank you for not killing me.  I am Kamkit.  I will not fight any of you again."

He hurries off into the forest, not daring to look back.

The immediate area offers up some clues as to the direction the rhodin may have traveled.  While the Floating Forest has considerable vegitation, much of it grows on the "floating" islands.  At ground level, the cover is more sparse.  There are faint remnants of footprints following a game trail...suggesting that the ground was quite soft when the rhodin made their escape.

A cool breeze is picking up and through the small gaps in the canopy it looks as though rain clouds are moving in to the area.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 14, 2004)

"If that rain starts to fall we may loose this trail.  Let us move hastily along their trail." Ys-Korros says, trying to take in the wonders of the floating forest while keeping his mind on the task at hand.  It was truely a wonderous sight to see small islands with trees and even lakes floating up there high above the ground.


----------



## Mirth (May 15, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "If that rain starts to fall we may loose this trail.  Let us move hastily along their trail." Ys-Korros says, trying to take in the wonders of the floating forest while keeping his mind on the task at hand.  It was truely a wonderous sight to see small islands with trees and even lakes floating up there high above the ground.




Seeing his brother look up, Ys-Baddaden comments, "The green is beautiful beyond measure, is it not, big brother?" Bringing his focus back to the matter at hand, the giant follows quickly behind his kinsman.


----------



## Rybaer (May 15, 2004)

The giant brothers strike out along the trail and the others hasten to keep up.  With the weather changing there is a sense of urgency.  

The path is easy to follow in some spots.  Other places, it has disappeared entirely and the group must search for a while to find where it picks back up.  The reason for this becomes apparent once the rain starts.  The floating island canopy of the gassar trees causes the rain to collect in small pools high above.  By the time the rain water reaches the ground, it is in thousands upon thousands of miniature waterfalls.  Where these hit the ground the tracks have been washed clean.  Under larger islands, however, the tracks remain in evidence.

The group continues to follow the tracks for a couple hours.  The rain is steady, but the nature of the forest protects everyone from the wind and much of the rain.  Ys-Baddaden estimates that less than half of the rain ever makes it to the ground.  Rather, it is absorbed into the micro-ecologies of the floating islands.  

It is around midday when everyone agrees to pause for a brief lunch in a dry spot under one of the larger islands.  While munching on dried meats and fruit, Danwyn spots a shadowy figure slip behind a tree trunk a couple hundred feet away.  He got only a glimps, but it was clearly humanoid and moving in a manner intended to avoid being seen.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 16, 2004)

Danwyn too wonders at the sight of the floating islands.   ~Who would of thought islands in the sky, so this is what grandfather meant, when he said to the world.~  

Later, when he spots the movement, he tries to tell the other with his eyes and hands, without alerting the stalker.


----------



## Mirth (May 16, 2004)

Picking up on a facial tick from Danwyn, Ys-Baddaden nudges his brother and raises his eyebrows. He looks back beyond the left shoulder of Danwyn and tries to put together what is going on while casually unslinging his crossbow and lightly holding it in his hand.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

Taking the cue from his little brother, Ys-Korros watches Danwyn for further signs.  Wary of attack in such a foreign environment, he too will prepare his longbow.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 18, 2004)

Picking up on the wary glances around him Pyior whispers, "It might be Keetor, or Kamkit, whatever his name was. He might have followed us."

Pyior considers a moment then suggests a plan. "I recommend after we start moving again that a couple of you move forward as if you are going to scout ahead, and then either hide and wait in ambush for whomever follows or circle back around. But don't be too quick to strike with deadly force!"


----------



## Rybaer (May 18, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Picking up on the wary glances around him Pyior whispers, "It might be Keetor, or Kamkit, whatever his name was. He might have followed us."
> 
> Pyior considers a moment then suggests a plan. "I recommend after we start moving again that a couple of you move forward as if you are going to scout ahead, and then either hide and wait in ambush for whomever follows or circle back around. But don't be too quick to strike with deadly force!"





"Yes, please don't use deadly force on our account," a voice says from less than thirty feet away in the opposite direction from the figure Danwyn had spotted.  Everyone snaps around, startled.

A litorian with a short, damp mane steps out from behind a gassar trunk.  He is dressed in the green-dyed leathers of Yaren's scouts.  His arms are bare and criss-crossed with the scars of many conflicts.  A short bow is slung over his shoulder and a short sword sheathed in his belt.

"Game's up, Chonder," he calls out.  "They spotted you.  That'll cost you a bottle of Grimsberry when we get back home."  Another litorian, dressed in a similar fashion, appears from the brush in the vicinity of where Danwyn had seen movement.

"Runther," he says by way of curt introduction, nodding at the group.  "I can only assume that you're one of the groups that Truthspeaker hired to find her lost trinket.  If so, I'll at least have to give you credit for finding the rhodin's path.  It's not difficult to follow, but it can be tricky to find in the first place."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Runther," he says by way of curt introduction, nodding at the group.  "I can only assume that you're one of the groups that Truthspeaker hired to find her lost trinket.  If so, I'll at least have to give you credit for finding the rhodin's path.  It's not difficult to follow, but it can be tricky to find in the first place."




"I am Ys-Korros.  Yes we were hired by Iriana Truthspeaker to recover the trinket you speak of.  I assume you are the scouting party who were searching for the rhodin who fled.  The trail though is not to hard to find if you find the rhodin who were still hiding beneath the keep and their secret exit first.  In any case have you found the rhodin who fled the keep?" Ys-Korros says to the scout.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 19, 2004)

Danwyn nods and says "Danwyn"  by way of introduction.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 19, 2004)

Pyior grins at the litorian, a certain old friend coming to mind, "I'm Pyior Silverleaf, novice magister, student of exotic creatures and um... the rhodin tongue."


----------



## Mirth (May 19, 2004)

"Or have you seen any cave dwellings around?" Ys-Baddaden adds.


----------



## Rybaer (May 20, 2004)

Runther and Chonder seem friendly enough and they willingly share information.  They prod Ys-Korros for details on what was found in the caves and about the nature of the rhodin "rear guard."  They chuckle at the tale.

"Well," says Runther, "I don't think it's too likely that any other rhodin were going to be coming back for the few you found.  When we picked up this trail yesterday, we decided to follow where it went rather than where it came from.  It took us to a cave a good six hours hike from here.  We found a dozen dead rhodin and scattered remnants of some supplies there.  From the looks of them, they'd probably been killed over a week ago."

"Magic," Chonder says with a grim expression.  "That's how I'd wager they died.  Lots of burn marks and other unnatural wounds, though some scavengers have been working them over since."

"We found tracks indicating that several dozen fled the site," Runther says.  "Followed them a short way, then decided we should get back here and report.  Yaren wanted news back before noon today."

"Do you have a skilled tracker among you?" Chonder asks.  "If not, you might find it difficult to follow the rhodin.  There are a few spots where the trail almost completely disappears for hundreds of yards or more.  This rain will only make it worse."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 20, 2004)

Pyior looks around doubtfully at his companions.

"Hmm... No I don't believe any of us are skilled trackers. Would one of you be willing to come with us while the other reports back? Or perhaps we could travel back to the keep with you and then head out this evening or tomorrow. We might lose a day that way, however, which could make the trail that much harder to follow."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2004)

Ys-Korros listens carefully to what the litorian trackers have to say, pondering, "So the rhodin were ambushed by someone else and what the thieves stole from the castle was stolen by another party. Have you seen any evidence of other groups sent by Iriana?  Perhaps we are not the first to find the trails and the ring is already on its way back to the fortress."


----------



## Rybaer (May 21, 2004)

Runther listens the Ys-Korros, then shakes his head.  

"Sorry, I should clarify," he says.  "The tracks of those who fled belong to the same rhodin who went to the cave.  Either one of their number used magic to slay some of his fellows and then left with the survivors, or an outsider attacked and only killed some of the group.  We didn't see any other tracks, but we really didn't spend that much time inspecting the site meticulously."

The two scouts have a quick discussion between themselves.

"As you have no tracker and the matter of the rhodin is still a concern to the Keep, I agree that it might be best if one of us comes with you," Runther says.  "I will join you for now while Chonder reports back to Yaren with what we've found."

"And I should probably hurry along now," Chonder says.  He waves to everyone and starts to move with quiet efficiency down the trail toward the Keep.

"Do you have all the supplies you'll need for a few days away from the Keep?" Runther asks.  "We'll be able to forage and hunt for some food this time of year, but at the expense of traveling speed."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 22, 2004)

Pyior abashedly mentions, "Erm, I just gave all my rations away."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 22, 2004)

"I too did not pack alot.  I'm not used to long trips away from civilization.


----------



## Rybaer (May 23, 2004)

The scout contemplates for a moment.

"Well," he says, "the trail is well over a week old...probably closer to two.  So we're not exactly going to be in quick pursuit.  If you want, we can just forage for roots and berries and do a little hunting on the way.  It'll just take time.

"The alternative is losing about four hours going back to the Keep.  And about the only food available there is what Ambrose is cooking."

The litorian wrinkles his snout while everyone else's stomachs start rolling in unpleasant memories of Ambrose's foul fare.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 23, 2004)

"Lead on to the roots"  Danwyn says as he remembers he was the one able to keep the soup down.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

"Haha yes, I agree with Danwyn the forest's fare will be very welcome.  Please lead onwards." Ys-Korros says, agreeing with his companion.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 24, 2004)

Pyior nods in agreement. "Yes, if we leave now, we may be able to make the cave by nightfall. Perhaps there are some edibles in the supplies you mentioned."


----------



## Rybaer (May 25, 2004)

By mid-afternoon, the rain finally breaks.  The clouds remain low and heavy for the rest of the day, further enhancing the dark shadows of the Floating Forest.  Runther maintains some distance ahead of the group, occassionally pulling back to give them a short report.

As Runther had told them, there are places where the trail was completely washed out.  Had you travelled much further on your own, you'd have spent hours looking for the trail...if it could ever be found.  On the flipside, should anything happen to Runther, you might have difficulty finding your way back to the Keep.

In the early evening, Runther leads the group to a series of jagged hills deep in the Forest.  He leads you to a cave with an entrance only five feet high.  Outside the cave is the skeletal remains of (presumably) a rhodin - picked almost clean by unknown scavengers.  There are still teeth marks in the bone and several limbs appear to have been torn away before being discarded.

Runther inspects the ground before the cave and then freezes, holding his hands out for silence.  He scrutinizes a set of faint tracks and then turns back and whispers, "There are fresh troll tracks here.  Several sets going in and out of the cave.  I can't be certain if they're still inside or not."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2004)

"Hmm trolls eh? Best be careful little brother, I have heard that trolls can be quite nasty." Ys-Korros says, trying to remember any stories that he has heard of trolls.  Not remembering anything particular he doesn't voice any more than his vague cautionary advice.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 26, 2004)

Pyior motions the party away from the cave, whispering "Let's move away for now while we consider!"

Once at a safe distance, Pyior tries to recall anything he knows about trolls and shares that knowledge with the party (Knowledge: Dangerous Beasts +12).


----------



## Rybaer (May 26, 2004)

The group moves quietly away from the cave a good hundred yards.  Runther chooses a location from which he can keep an eye on the cave's entrance while maintain a degree of concealment.

Pyior recalls that trolls are known for their size and ferocious appetites.  Their every action is dictated by the degree of their hunger.  Their diet consists of primarily fresh meat (Pyior doesn't recall anything about them eating carrion).  Their hides are thick, greenish gray, and rubbery.  Body hair comes in thick clumps of greasy black strands.  They regenerate damage at an amazing rate, making them particularly difficult to kill...even when confronted with seemingly stronger foes.  Trolls are, however, susceptible to fire and acid, which their regenerative powers are helpless against.

"I've seen a troll in a fight before," Runther says quietly.  "One, alone, killed six armed men before finally falling.  Prepared, and taking one by surprise, we might be able to handle one.  And those aren't odds I'd like to put money on."


----------



## Mirth (May 26, 2004)

"Well, I am not to keen on going head to head with any troll, either," Ys-Baddaden says with a slight gulp. "Should we wait it out? It will get hungry eventually and leave the cave. We can hide until then and search the cave while it is gone. If it is in the cave right now, that is..."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2004)

"Aye brother, every creature must eat at some point. But if this troll has killed all of these rhodin who fled the keep, then mayhaps it has plenty to feast on for quite a while.  I think that with team work and a coordinated effort we can best this beast.  I for one would like to find out if it has Truthsayer's trinket.  That would be a just end for those theiving rhodin who took it from the keep in the first place." Ys-Korros says, forgetting for a moment that Pyior is with them and reverting to his previous preconceptions about the rhodin's right to life.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 27, 2004)

Aurial will scout out the area. Keeping an eye out for anything flamible along the way. 

(I'm finaly getting back to all my games. sorry to be away for so long everyone.)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 27, 2004)

Pyior catches ahold of Aurial's arm as she starts to leave.

"Wait, sister! I think this is a bad idea. If you are detected by the creature we'll have no choice but to assist you, and in that case I fear all of us may not survive. We've been walking all day, and I myself can offer little if no arcane support in this battle -- I'm nearly depleted. My vote says we should come back tomorrow morning when we're all rested. 

I know we can't afford to lose any time, but last night we slept in the Ebon Ring keep and didn't even know of the secret passage. Now we're here, hot on the trail. I think we've done enough for a day!"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

"True, little friend, we have been marching all day.  Out here in this wonderous setting I had lost myself, forgetting about even the hint of fatigue.  I wonder though if it might be prudent to do a little more than wait it out.  It might perhaps come upon us in the middle of the night.  We could perhaps dig a pit or set some other kind of trap in front of this cave." Ys-Korros offers.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2004)

The Quickling woman nods and says, As you wish. I had just thought to have a better understanding of the area so that if there is a terrain advantage we would have it.


----------



## Rybaer (May 31, 2004)

"It might be best to find a small island to set camp on," Runther suggests.  "Trolls aren't very bright and may be less inclined to look up.  It would provide us a good point to observe any approach and should be defensible against one or two foes.  There is the chance of getting trapped, though, should we get surrounded."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 31, 2004)

Pyior abashedly says to Auriel, "My apologies then sister, I thought you were moving towards the cave."

To Ys-Korros:
"I fear setting a trap in front of the cave we would risk the creature coming out, or hearing us dig. Digging a pit is quite a task, you know. Ah, if only I had access to the disintegration dweomer, but then a simple troll would not pose much of a threat."

To Runther:
"That sounds like a good plan, especially if we can find one with a view of the cave mouth."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2004)

Danwyn goes with the majority decision.  Which at this point it seems is to camp for the night, on and island if possible.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2004)

"Ah the third dimension, it looks like I was not thinking about looking up either.  A good plan indeed." Ys-Korros agress with Runther and Pyior.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 1, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Ah the third dimension, it looks like I was not thinking about looking up either.  A good plan indeed." Ys-Korros agress with Runther and Pyior.




"Well, let us go up first then, big brother," Ys-Baddaden says, testing his grip on a tree trunk, "and we can help pull the others up after."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 2, 2004)

Aurial does a cursory scouting job of the area, giving the cave entrance a wide berth.  While she finds no other bodies or evidence of trolls, she does spot what appears to be another cave just around the side of the hill.  Its proximity suggests that it might connect into the other cave.  It is well concealed behind dense brush, but her sharp eyes are able to make it out in the deep shadows of the cloudy early evening.

The others select an island in a gossar tree about two hundred feet back from the cave entrance and well off the trail they had been following.  The island is about forty feet off the ground - a somewhat tricky but doable climb.  It would be very difficult for someone to climb without being at a serious tactical disadvantage.

The island itself is about thirty feet in diameter.  There are a couple small trees growing out of it and the rest is covered in small scrubby growth and grasses.  There are some wild strawberries laden with ripe fruit as well, providing some fresh food to go with the dwindling rations.

"I would recommend against any fire," Runther says, "not that we could start one after all the rain.  I think trolls have a pretty good sense of smell, and a cook fire's smell might carry quite a ways."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 2, 2004)

As much as I hate to think it seeing as I'm chilled to the bone but Runther is right. No fire. Aurial says getting a hand up the slope from one of the giants. As for that second cave. If we intend to smoke the troll out we may need to split our forces and cover both exits. That is assuming we intend to attack it.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 2, 2004)

At the sight of the strawberries Pyior exclaims "Thank Alliyenda, goddess of wild berries and low-hanging fruit! I'm famished!" 

At hearing Runter and Auriel's discussion about not lighting a fire, Pyior nods vigorously, mouth stuffed full and wild strawberry juice running freely down his chin, "Mmmmmph fphamam, wmem nuamamh!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 3, 2004)

Danwyn also accepts the giants help on the climb up.  When the berries are found, he too is thakful, it may be lite but its still a meal.  He sits back and listens to what the others might have to say about Aurial report of the second cave entrance.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 3, 2004)

Watches are posted to keep a close eye on the cave entrance and the trunk leading up to the group's island.  Once night has completely gripped the forest, no one is capable of seeing the cave.  Around midnight, the clouds finally start to break and thin shafts of moonlight struggle to make it through the canopy.

The Floating Forest is at its noisiest at night, particularly now at the beginning of summer.  Insects chirp incessantly and other animals rattle through the brush in search of food and prey.  Nothing, however, bothers the group's camp.  There is also no sign of any trolls.

With morning, the sky has cleared completely and the filtered sunlight illuminates the forest.  The cave entrance remains desolate.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 3, 2004)

Aurial will scout away from the caves and search for food. she will drag back what she can for the rest to eat.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 4, 2004)

After meditating and clearing his mind, Pyior turns to the rest of the group.   "So, front or back entrance? Try to flush it out somehow or just take our chances and walk in?"

If any wild straberries are left Pyior takes some more for breakfast.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 4, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> After meditating and clearing his mind, Pyior turns to the rest of the group.  "So, front or back entrance? Try to flush it out somehow or just take our chances and walk in?"




"It seems that the back entrance is more covert," Ys-Baddaden ponders out loud. "Perhaps we should go through both - the unstealthy through the front and the stealthy through the back."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 5, 2004)

"Yeah that sounds like a good plan little brother as I do not think that either of us are very stealthy." Ys-Korros says with a grin, remembering the clash with the bats in the previous cave.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2004)

Well in that case, we need to set up a signal on when to enter.  Perhaps when the sun reaches a certain positon?  Danwyn replies to suggested break up of the team.  "Also I guess that puts me with the stealth tema?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 5, 2004)

Aurial scouts out for a bit and find some parn fruits - an early-season cousin to the apple - but no game worth hunting.  She brings back the sour fruits to the others while they discuss tactics for approaching the cave.

"If we are to hit both entraces at the same time," Runther says, "then we could probably just pitch a stone or branch toward the other group as a signal to head in.  Might be a little more accurate than trying to judge by the sun.  Judging by Aurial's description of the second cave entrance, they can't be much more than a hundred feet apart.  I just hope they actually connect.  If not, and there is a troll in one cave, it could be trouble for those who find it."

He looks to Pyior.  "What kind of magic can you summon, magister?  We're going to want fire.  For that matter, do any of you have torches?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

"Oh, hmm. torches? I believe that I have some here." Ys-Korros reaches around for his backpack.  "Yes, I have five on me and one set of flint and steel."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 7, 2004)

While torches are good I also have sunrods if we need them.  Aurial says keeping her eyes pealed for trouble.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 7, 2004)

"While the rods will help us see, I believe he was more concerned for a source of fire.  To stop the trolls as it were."  Danwyn surmises.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 8, 2004)

Pyior ponders Runther's question, muttering aloud, "Hmm... I believe the only fire based dwoemer that I have is _Fire Burst_. However that can only be centered on a source of fire... Not too comfortable for whomever is holding the torch."

_OOC: I'm in NYC this week and don't have access to my AU book. If there is another fire based spell on the standard simple/complex 1st level spell list let me know._


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 8, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior ponders Runther's question, muttering aloud, "Hmm... I believe the only fire based dwoemer that I have is _Fire Burst_. However that can only be centered on a source of fire... Not too comfortable for whomever is holding the torch."
> 
> _OOC: I'm in NYC this week and don't have access to my AU book. If there is another fire based spell on the standard simple/complex 1st level spell list let me know._




ooc:
Conjure Energy Creature I is the only other spell I'm seeing on the list.  Not sure how effective a dire rat, dog, hawk, or monkey will be at hitting a troll...especially when it'll only do fire damage per hit equal to its hit die.


ic:
"I can go stealthy if needed," Runther says.  "Just let me know which group you think I'll fit better with.  We should probably all keep torches lit and handy when we go in...if only to keep it from regenerating if we manage to subdue it."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2004)

ooc: yeah the conjure energy creature is the only 1st level firespell. but if you allow it Pyior might be able to cast a fireburst on the flaming monkey.  some DMs dont like that idea tho.

"Torches it is." Ys-Korros says grabbing the 5 from his pack and dolling them out.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 11, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: yeah the conjure energy creature is the only 1st level firespell. but if you allow it Pyior might be able to cast a fireburst on the flaming monkey.  some DMs dont like that idea tho.




ooc - Yeah, I think I'd allow that.

It looks like we've got the giant brothers in the non-stealth team and Danwyn and Aurial in the stealthy group.  Runther can go either way, so once Pyior picks a group we can press on with the cave exploration.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 14, 2004)

Pyior joins Danwyn and Auriel's team.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 15, 2004)

_OOC: Sorry to have to do this, but I've got to put all of my PbP gaming on hold for awhile. I'm finally going to finish my Master's degree in Literature this summer after putting it off for 6 years (while owning my own business). I only have the thesis to complete, so I'm going to concentrate on that full-time until it is due in late July. Feel free to autopilot my character or take him out of the game completely. I'll check back in August to see what's going on. You may still see me cruising the boards a tiny bit in the meantime, but I doubt it. I just don't want to hold up any of the games by not being able to keep up a post count (as has been the case for the last week or so). I've really enjoyed all of my PbP games and I hope to rejoin as many as I can in August. Until then, have a blast! Feel free to contact me, if you want or need to. - Thanks, Jay/Mirth - mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com_


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2004)

ooc - Sorry to lose ya, Mirth.  Good luck wrapping up that degree.  I'll autopilot Ys-Baddaden for now in hopes we'll see you at the end of the summer...just in time for this game's one year anniversary.

*****

<Stealth group>

Once in position, Danwyn hurls a length of heavy branch over the hill toward the others, cuing them to enter.  With torches blazing, Danwyn, Aurial, and Pyior slip through the brush and into the small cave entrance.

The reek of decay is nearly enough to trigger gag reflexes, but there are no bodies in the immediate vicinity.  The passage is narrow and winds snake-like back some fifty feet before opening into a large chamber nearly fifty feet in diameter.  Several rhodin bodies litter the room, though they have been gnawed down to the bones by scavengers.  A centipede almost two feet in length scuttles out from one of the skull casings at the party's approach and hurries off into a hole in the wall.

One section of the floor and wall shows signs of scorching.  As the scouts had suggested yesterday, Pyior concludes that it was likely caused by a magical source.  Perhaps to hammer home the point, scratched into the soot on the wall is an arcane symbol that Pyior recognizes as meaning "obscure."

Another passage leaves this chamber through the opposite side from which the party entered.

*****

<Noisy group>

With torches and weapons at the ready, the giant brothers and Runther move into the cave with careful deliberation after the branch crashes into the brush nearby.

The reek of decay is palpable and three picked over rhodin bodies litter the first thirty feet of twisting passageway.  The passage then branches off in multiple directions - four to the right, one to the left, and one straight ahead.  If the two cave entrances connect, the stealthy group would likely be coming in from somewhere off to the right.

Runther squats down and carefully studies the dirt floor for tracks.  He pauses before each of the paths.

"The tracks are difficult to see through the layers of traffic this cave has seen," he whispers.  "It looks as through the troll or trolls have been down all of the passages.  If I had to guess, I'd say the traffic was heaviest down the third passage on the right and the one that goes straight ahead."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 16, 2004)

Pyior whispers to Danwyn and Aurial, "Perhaps we should hide here. This seems to be the main chamber so our companions are bound to find it, and they may flush the troll out if it's closer to them."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 16, 2004)

"But wait, before that let me use magic to check for the troll's presense."  With a flourish Pyior waves his staff, chants an arcane syllable, and says "Troll" in Faen. (OOC: Casting _Detect Creature_.) He first checks down the adjoining passages, then does a sweep of the room, "Just to be sure."

If no troll is detected Pyior continues to suggest that they hide in the room (dropping their torches in different areas, still lit.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

"Let us try the third one on the right then.  The heavy use might indicate that it leads to the other entrance." Ys-Korros says quietly to Ruther.

[ooc:  Sorry to see you go Mirth, it has been really fun laying Ys-Baddaden's older brother.  Hope to see you when you are finished, and good luck on your thesis.]


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 18, 2004)

Ruther nods in acknowledgement to Ys-Korros and he leads the way down the passage.  The litorian scout pulls up short when he hears something coming from up ahead.  Both the giants can hear it as well once they stop moving.

It is the distinct sound of Pyior casting a spell.

*****

Pyior makes his incantation to search for giants.  (ooc - troll is too specific for the detect creature spell, but he knows that trolls have a closer species relationship to giants than humanoids.)

Pyior also knows that the earth and stone walls of the cave will obscure beyond a couple feet of depth.  He slowly turns the arc of his spell.  When he is facing the passage opposite where they entered, his spell picks up a "hit".  Runther and the giant brothers enter a moment later.

Pyior completes the circle around the chamber and gets no other hits with his spell.

(ooc - you can maintain it with a standard action each round if you'd like to keep it up while exploring)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 19, 2004)

Pyior whispers to the giant brothers with a look of intense concentration on his face, "I'm detecting a creature of the giant genus down this corridor. Let me try to pinpoint it's exact direction and it's strength."

Pyior will maintain the spell for the full three rounds in the direction of the hit to get the additional information, and will then inform the party (whispering) of what he detects.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 19, 2004)

(ooc - clarification.  Pyior detected the giant brothers just prior to their entrance.  No other signal picked up yet.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm assuming Aurial is scouting a bit ahead of the party she is in. is there any signs of habitation? Fresh poo or fresh kill small?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 19, 2004)

OOC: Were one group again.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 20, 2004)

_OOC: Sorry about that._

"No creatures of the giant genus except the two brothers. Are there any further unexplored passages? I can keep this spell up if so."

Pyior suggests to the group that they explore any other passages while his spell is still up.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 20, 2004)

Aurial pokes around the chamber a bit, but finds no fresh droppings aside from some insectile residue - likely from the centipedes.  Scattered among the bodies are some crude personal possessions of the rhodin.  Most of these are either burnt, broken, or of no tangible value.

The "noisy" party explains that from the passage they came, there are five other passages to check out.  The "stealth" party has only found this chamber and the passage through which the other team arrived.

Runther points at the arcane symbol scratched in the soot on the wall.  "That's one of the reasons we were pretty sure that magic had been involved in driving the rhodin from here.  Any idea what it means?"

"It's symbolic for 'obscure'," Pyior says.

Everyone agrees to continue searching through the caves as long as Pyior's spell is still active.  Upon reaching the the section of passage with all the branches, Pyior focuses his detection spell in each direction.  No hits are returned.

Runther suggests that the passages closest to the entrance get searched first, so that nothing unexplored is left at your backs.  The first two passages on the right each go back about forty feet, ending in crude chambers.  There are no bodies in these room, only a few scraps of evidence that the rhodin or other creatures have previously used them.  The next passage on the right and the one on the left have similar arrangements, though are both shorter.  The one on the left does have a few barrels.  The stagnant water in one hints at their use for simple storage.

About twenty feet down the final passage, Pyior's spell finally picks up another hit.  He motions for the others to stop while he focuses for more detailed information.  While waiting, the others begin to notice a change in the smell down this passage - less decay and more body odor and fecal matter.

Pyior's spell gives him a "strong" aura of a single "giant" type creature, somewhere straight ahead.  Back in the large chamber, Pyior had warned the others that his spell can be blocked by stone and earth.  In winding passages such as these, it's possible that there might be more than one troll.

By the torchlight, everyone can see that the passage ahead forks with one side veering to the right.  Pyior motions toward the other as being the most likely location of his "hit".


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 22, 2004)

Pyior silently motions the party back down the passage _away_ from the giant footprint, walking silently and gesturing for the rest of them to do so as well.

When they get 50' to 60' away from where he got the hit, Pyior turns to his companions and whispers, "I'm getting a _strong_ aura! I believe this may be one of those situations in which that clever human apothegm is relevant--Discretion is the better part of valor!"

_OOC: Sorry I'm in Seoul this week and without my book again.  A strong aura means whatever Pyior detected has how many HD?_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ys-Korros retreats with the others to discuss their battle plans. "Now that we are confronted with the beast, I guess it is time to finalize our strategy.  I think it would be best to lure the creature to a position advantageous to us.  Perhaps at that fork.  If we were able to lure it just past there, someone waiting down the left fork could move up behind it and attack from both sides.  We will need as much fire as we can get, so attack with swords and torches if possible.  Pyior do you have your spells ready?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 22, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> _OOC: Sorry I'm in Seoul this week and without my book again.  A strong aura means whatever Pyior detected has how many HD?_





Dim - 0HD (lingering aura)
Faint - 1HD or less
Moderate - 2-4HD
Strong - 5-10HD
Overwhelming - 11+ HD


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 22, 2004)

"Yes, I have the Summon Energy Creature I and Fire Blast dweomers prepared... But...  The point is... Maybe you aren't understanding me. You're moving onto discussing specific strategies to how we face the creature. But my suggested strategy is to leave this place and leave it alone. What do we gain by facing it? We'll be risking our lives each and every one of us. This creature killed some Rhodin but that deed is done. It's no longer threatening civilized beings, there's nothing we know of that it has that we need. I just don't see the benefit in the suggestion we fight."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2004)

"Other than  knowing what we seek is indeed with the Rhodin, I agree." Says Danwyn.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2004)

"I think that we need to deal with this troll one way or another, because it is the best lead we have to the ring.  The rhodin came here and appear to be dead or run off.  This troll appears to have killed them.  Therefore it is quite possible that it has taken the ring for itself.  If that is the case then we need to deal with it now.  I do agree that it is possible that it does not have the ring.  But we do not know that yet." Ys-Korros says trying to think through things himself.  It takes a little while for him to sputter it all out, having to pause and think of the consequences of things in his own head.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 24, 2004)

"Runther told us there is another trail and that apparently several dozen Rhodin fled this cave. They could easily have the ring. You may be right, and the troll may have the ring, but I think we should follow up the other lead first. I'm also trying to figure out the significance of that rune meaning _Obscure_. Any ideas?"

_OOC: I'm personally at a loss with the rune. Pyior's personal knowledge only tells him what it means and not how it might have been used, or any further significance of it?_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyior is right. A wise person fights only when he needs to. Auriel says as she keeps watch over the remaining exits.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 24, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> _OOC: I'm personally at a loss with the rune. Pyior's personal knowledge only tells him what it means and not how it might have been used, or any further significance of it?_




ooc - without giving too much away...  Though Pyior is not particularly familiar with runecraft, he is fairly certain this is not a runethane's work.  Rather, it is a symbol representative of obscuring magic - something that would be used in arcane texts.  It's presence in the cave is clearly deliberate...perhaps a message left by the caster of the magical fire.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 24, 2004)

Runther listens carefully to the others.

"Keep in mind that the trail left by the fleeing rhodin is well over a week old," he says in a lisping whisper.  "Assume we do track them down and then find they lost this ring here, it could mean weeks of backtracking and a much colder trail.  Would be nice to be a little bit more confident in which quarry we want before undertaking such an endeavor.  Not that I'm too keen on attacking a troll, mind you."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 25, 2004)

"While not normally one who would suggest violence.  I think that in this case we need to find out if the ring is here.  I do not suppose that you can tell by detecting magical auras down near that troll if it might be here?" Ys-Korros says.  Thinking over the other puzzle he adds, "Did we check the area where the rune was inscribed thuroughly.  Perhaps something is obsured from us at that particular location."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "While not normally one who would suggest violence.  I think that in this case we need to find out if the ring is here.  I do not suppose that you can tell by detecting magical auras down near that troll if it might be here?" Ys-Korros says.  Thinking over the other puzzle he adds, "Did we check the area where the rune was inscribed thuroughly.  Perhaps something is obsured from us at that particular location."



Would it be possible for me to lure the troll away so that you could search it's nest? I doubt it could catch me. Auriel asked.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 25, 2004)

"That wouldn't help if the ring was on his person."  Danwyn puts in.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "That wouldn't help if the ring was on his person."  Danwyn puts in.



Auriel looks at Danwyn like he's a confused child, But that lets us know it may be on him and thus we should attack. I just think killing may be needless here.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 26, 2004)

After listening carefully to his companions, Pyior speaks up again, "Ok why don't we search the room first. That has the lowest risk and as Ys-Korros pointed out there may be something hidden there considering the meaning of the rune. Then if we don't find the rune, I'll search the room for magical dwoemers, and then continue to the area I detected the giant, and search for dwoemers in that direction.

Finally, if none of these are successful, we can discuss having Auriel lead the troll away from it area. What do you think?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2004)

"Sounds like a plan to me." says Ys-Korros.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 26, 2004)

Everyone seems to agree with the compromise, not wanting to put Aurial or anyone else in harms way if it can be avoided.

Quietly, the group retreats back to the large chamber.  Aurial, Runther and Danwyn start giving the room a careful inspection while the giant brothers try not to make too much noise and guard the two passages.

When the searchers come up empty, Pyior traces intricate patterns with his staff and invokes a _Detect Magic_ spell.  He focuses first in the direction of the symbol on the wall and is startled at what it reveals.  Lines of elegant script written across the wall in the common language are revealed in a glowing violet hue.  The letters are each about the length of a human's finger and the message is clearly visible to all in the chamber.



> My dear Iriana,
> 
> Imagine my shock when word reached me of your endeavor in these parts.  Ambition that I would not have expected of you.  Your claim to the Keep's prize is dubious, given how easily you let it slip through your fingers.  For this reason, I have moved it to a safer location.
> 
> ...




Something about the "Heart of Night" and "Kisthmetch" rings a bell for Pyior, but he can't quite place it.  Something pertaining to an enclave of magisters, perhaps.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 26, 2004)

Pyior memorizes the message and particularly takes note of the the terms "Heart of Night", "Kisthmetch" and "Brothers of Shadow".

He then pulls a book from his backpack, Ancient Arcana of the Dramohj (Book, Knowledge: Magic +2) to see if he can find a reference to any of these terms.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 28, 2004)

Pyior wracks his brain for the elusive memories that the names in the message triggered.  He withdraws a faen-sized text from his pack and begins flipping through it.

"You sure you want to be doing that in a cave with a troll?" Ys-Baddaden says.  Pyior seems too intent on his work to notice.  The giant sighs and returns to his watch.

Nothing in the book seems to make any reference to any of the names in the message.  As he closes the book, it comes to him.  Or part of it.  The Brothers of Shadow, if he recalls correctly from his training, are an enclave of Magisters based in the town of Esthmere near the north edge of the Floating Forest.  He doesn't recall much about them, but he's fairly certain that their name is far more ominous than their reputation.

(Knowledge: Magic - roll 13+6+2=21)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2004)

Well? asked Auriel impatiently. Now what are we to do? Go after these magisters?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2004)

"It would probably be best to report this news to the mistress."  Danwyn says in ansewer to Aurial's question.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 29, 2004)

"Agreed. The situation has changed, so let's take this information back to Iriana."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

"It is a long way back, we had best get a move on now, especially given that we no longer wish to confront this troll." Ys-Korros says in agreement.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 1, 2004)

Runther is only too happy to lead the way out of the cave.  He sets a hard pace, frequently looking back for signs of pursuit from the troll.

"I've heard they can track by scent," he explains.  "I won't feel happy until we're back in the Keep."

The mood spreads throughout the party, putting everyone just a little bit on edge.  Everyone seems to have the feeling that they're being followed or watched, but nothing is ever seen.

While finishing up a short break for lunch, Pyior is relieving himself in a stand of bushes only a handful of yards from the group.  Concealed from view of all buy Pyior, a heart-wrenchingly beautiful spryte woman lands softly on a mossy log next to a small Gassar pond.  Her hair and wings are both pale gold.  She wears only a translucent wisp of a gown that does little to conceal her feminine features.

She holds a finger over her lips to indicate silence, then beckons him toward her.  In the softest whisper that just carries to Pyior's ears, she says, "Beautiful faen-brother, please come!  Be quiet!"


The others, only a few feet away, are finishing up their lunches of dried rations and the handful of berries scavenged along the trail.  Knowing that they don't have to conserve quite so much food, everyone is eager to make up for the light breakfast.

"So tell me," Runther says, "did Iriana ever tell you just what it is this ring is supposed to do?  She won't tell us enlisted men anything.  Rumor is just that it's vital to the defenses of the Keep."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 1, 2004)

"That's all she told us."  Danwyn says in reply.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 2, 2004)

Pyior is suspicious and asks, "Why the need for silence, spryte sister?"

Pyior gets ready to yell for assistance at the first sign of violence or spellcasting.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 2, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior is suspicious and asks, "Why the need for silence, spryte sister?"
> 
> Pyior gets ready to yell for assistance at the first sign of violence or spellcasting.





"We don't need the others bothering us," she whispers back.

She glances past Pyior to the others for a moment, then returns her gaze to the magister.  Her eyes are full of demure lust.  She lets her gown slip off of one shoulder.  "Do you find me attractive?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 3, 2004)

Pyior can't help but consider the question, and as he feels a slight stirring below he comes to the realization that he was interrupted right in the middle of releaving himself.

Pyior blushes slightly, turns around (but still remembers to keep an eye on her with his peripheral vision, again ready to yell if she seems to threaten Pyior) and fumbles with his breeches. "I'm sorry, you have me at a disadvantage, sister!"

He uses the opportunity to gather his thoughts. ~Sprytes can't reproduce so she can't be after my seed, hoping my child would also carry my intellectual gifts. And as much as I'd like to think she finds me attractive and is simply looking for a roll in the grass together under a tree, that's never happened to me before, so it's unlikely to be the case now. She must have an ulterior motive.~

_OOC: What does Pyior know in character about such situations, if anything? Can I assume this is unusual behavior?_


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 3, 2004)

She watches Pyior fumble with his breeches in mild amusement.  "I like that," she says, quite bluntly.  "Come.  Play with me?"

The spryte starts touching herself in a highly suggestive manner.  Her skin seems to be getting a little bit flush.




			
				Cordo said:
			
		

> _OOC: What does Pyior know in character about such situations, if anything? Can I assume this is unusual behavior?_




ooc - Pyior is unfamiliar with any faen native to the Floating Forest region.  Her dialect (in Faen, by the way) is a bit on the crude side.  Her behavior comes across as quite genuine, in spite of being a bit...well...direct.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 5, 2004)

~I'm tempted, but she may have an ulterior motive. Something just doesn't seem right.~

Pyior yells out, "Everyone! Over here! We have guest!"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 6, 2004)

When Pyior calls out to the others, a flash of hurt and betrayal crosses her face.  She takes flight and lands on a branch some fifteen feet up.

"Why do you do this thing?" she says, her voice expressing frustration.  "Do you not find me pretty?  Do you not wish to be _with_ me?"

She looks over at the others, who are likely turning in haste at Pyior's call.

"I only want you, pretty man faen," she says.  "Not them!  Leave us alone!"

*****

The rest of the party has no trouble hearing Pyior yelling out for them.  He is, after all, a handful of yards away.  Upon standing and looking at where Pyior's attention is focused, everyone can easily see a beautiful spryte woman perched in a tree nearby.  She is scantily clad, to say the least.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 7, 2004)

Ys-Korros moves over towards Pyior wondering why he called out.  Seeing the spryte woman, Ys-Korros sets his hand on his pommel on guard from Pyior's shout.  As he gets closer he will ask, "Who is this woman?  Are you alright?"  to Pyior.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 7, 2004)

Pyior's face begins to redden again at the spryte woman's outburst, "I, uh, I... I well, I... wanted to introduce my friends to you."  

Answering Ys-Korros:
"Yes, I'm fine. She, uh, seems to want a roll in the grass with me."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 7, 2004)

~I knew sprites were strange, imagine calling people, when you want a roll in the grass!~  Danwyn thinks.  "Aren't introductions usually made after?" he asks.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 8, 2004)

The spryte flies up to slightly higher branch and looks down at the others with a frown.

"Send them away," she says to Pyior (still in Faen).  "Do you not want me?  Am I not pretty enough to please your eyes?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 9, 2004)

Pyior sighs, gathers himself, and answers her in Faen "Yes, I do find you alluring, but I must be cautious in this dangerous forest, and I don't know if you intend harm to me. Allow me to ask - what is your motivation? I would think you are wanting to be with child were you not a spryte."


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 9, 2004)

Her eyes light up at the mention of a child.  

"Yes, yes!" she says with great passion (and still in Faen).  "You are smart faen man.  Father smart child.  I am no danger...just seek fine mate."

She doesn't seem to catch on to the idea that sprytes aren't supposed to be able to bear children.  Pyior starts to wonder if she might be a different type of spryte, something more in touch with their fey roots.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2004)

Ys-Korros looks to Danwyn and back to the other too. "She does seem a little too friendly with our comrade.  But a little rude in my opinion as we are right here and she insists in speaking a foreign tongue.  Pyior, does she speak common?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 12, 2004)

Hearing Ys-Korros' words, Pyior explains the conversation so far to his companions. He then asks, "Err... Those of my race who have undergone the transformation to a Spryte lose the ability to reproduce. Were you born as a spryte? And are you sure you can have a child with a Faen?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 12, 2004)

"This is beyond my reckoning.  I'm no sage, give me good food, women, and drink, or maybe a good fight.  These things I understand, but transforming into other races...."


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 12, 2004)

(If Pyior inquires, or tries to speak to her in Common, she does not seem to recognize the tongue.)

"Born as I am, yes," she says.  "If you are faen man, then you are a good mate.  You look like good faen man and speak our words.  It is so hard to find a good mate here."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 13, 2004)

Pyior explains to his companions, "Sorry, it doesn't seem that she speaks the common tongue. I'm inclined to oblige her. Any objections?"

Pyior asks the spryte some follow up questions, "What's your name? Tell me about your people, you seem different than my people, we are never born as sprytes but rather some of us make the choice to transform into them. I'm inclined to help you, it sounds like fun, too, but can you guarantee my safety? Safety is my one concern. How can I be sure you aren't trying to trick me somehow?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 14, 2004)

She seems to brighten considerably when Pyior suggests that he might be inclined to "help" her after all.  "Slyth," she says.  "My name is Slyth.  We know of you faen.  We are similar, but a little different.  Older?  I don't know how to explain.  I know you make good mates for my people."

When Pyior mentions safety as a concern, she looks genuinely confused.  "You are afraid of me?  I am much smaller and have no weapons.  I could not hurt you and would not trick you.  No, I would not want to hurt my mate.  Not smart."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 15, 2004)

"Ok, I'm sure you will understand if I want to take a few magical precautions. Please allow me to prepare some spells. I will cast them upon you to determine your true intentions. If you are being honest with me you have nothing to fear, and should not resist the effects, and I can explain the effect of each spell before I cast it."

Pyior sits to meditate and switches out the following spells (or at least has the intention of doing so):
Door Warning -> Detect Magic 
Conjure Energy Creature -> Creature Loresight
Fireburst -> Compelling Question (Lesser)

He will then explain again that she is not to resist the spells or he will suspect she has something to hide and won't accomodate her. He will truthfully explain the effect of each spell:
1) Cast detect magic to see if there are any active spells upon the spryte
2) Cast creature loresight on her
3) Cast compelling question (lesser) on her and ask "Do you mean me harm?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 16, 2004)

Slyth gives Pyior a very dubious look when he starts talking about preparing spells to cast upon her.

"Will this take long?" she says.  "I only have a few minutes.  You must hurry."

If Pyior insists on changing out spells, she will start becoming more and more impatient.  After a couple minutes, she will emplore Pyior once more that she has no time...that she must couple with him now.


(ooc - Magister version of safe sex, eh?      Granted, this is a complete stranger in a dangerous forest...)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 16, 2004)

"Why the rush, Slyth? I'm sorry but I must insist. If you disturb my meditation I may have to begin again."

Pyior holds firm in his intention to prepare and cast the spells.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 16, 2004)

"You won't like me if we wait any longer," Slyth says.  "No, no, it will be too late."

She takes to the air and flies to a small island about forty feet up where she is blocked from sight of those on the ground.  Quiet sobbing can be heard.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 17, 2004)

Hearing Slyth's sobs, Pyior says, "It seems she must have been trying to deceive me. Perhaps with a _glammer_ dwoemer. Thanks everyone for the ah, moral support!"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 20, 2004)

Runther laughs good-naturedly at Pyior's situation.

"So, you're just going to leave the poor lass?" he says.  "Seems such a shame.  'Tis a risky thing in this forest, though."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

Ys-Korros laughs a little to try and dispel the awkwardness.  Failing he moves away from Pyior and the others, looking around a bit and making a show of being on guard for other dangers.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 20, 2004)

"Well, technically she's the one who made the decision by refusing to submit to a cursory arcane examination. Obviously she had something to hide."

Pyior seems a bit bothered by the situation but he's obviously trying to put it out of his mind.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 23, 2004)

The remainder of the day's hike back to the Keep passes uneventfully.  On several occasions there is the sensation of being watched or followed, but no one sees anything or anyone.  An hour before sunset, the edge of the forest comes into view.

"If we slow down just a bit, we can miss dinner," Runther says.  Involuntary stomach pangs lead to a consensus agreement to dawdle.

Just after sunset, Runther leads the group into the camp beneath the Keep where he says that he must make his own report to Yaren.  He wishes you well and vanishes into the camp.

The guards at the Keep's entrance believe that Truthspeaker returned to her work in the ring chamber after dinner.  Downstairs, they knock at the closed door and hear the magister call for them to enter.

Iriana Truthspeaker is hunched over the room's central pedestal with a calibrated measuring string, apparently taking detailed notes about the shape and dimensions of the structure.  She looks up to see who has entered and immediately sets aside her string and quill.

"You're back already!" she says.  "I heard the wonderful news yesterday about your discovery of the escape route.  Tell me, did you find the rhodin?  Did you find the ring?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 23, 2004)

Danwyn remains quiet in the back, letting those more versed in matters arcane deliver the report.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 25, 2004)

Pyior takes a half step forward, clears his throat and explains, "I don't think you are going to like what we found. We met with one of your scouts and with his help followed the Rhodin's trail to a cave. By the way allow me to put in a good word for Runther. He was very helpful, very capable. You're lucky to have him. You might mention this to Yaren.

There had obviously been some sort of battle in the cave, there were many Rhodin bodies which appeared to have been picked over by scavengers. There was also a rune. When I used the _detect magic _ dwoemer on the rune a message appeared...

_My dear Iriana,

Imagine my shock when word reached me of your endeavor in these parts. Ambition that I would not have expected of you. Your claim to the Keep's prize is dubious, given how easily you let it slip through your fingers. For this reason, I have moved it to a safer location.

To honor the fondness I always had for you, I will offer you one last chance to claim your prize. Conquer the Heart of Night, prove yourself where you failed before, and the Ring will be yours.

Do not waiver or dawdle in your decision, for if you do not claim it soon, I will keep it as my own.

Kisthmetch accepts all but welcomes none save the Brothers of Shadow._


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 26, 2004)

Iriana visibly pales as Pyior recites the contents of the hidden message.  

"Shaddeck," she says.  "That arrogant bastard.  He just doesn't see what securing the Keep means to the safety of this region."

She leans heavily against the pedestal in the center of the room and sighs deeply.  Her bearing has lost much of the strength and surety that it had when you had first met her.

"Shaddeck is an old acquaintance of mine," she says.  "Fellow student, actually.  We studied together at the Sharden Enclave.  The guy always rubbed me the wrong way - arrogant, self-absorbed, and eager to prove himself smarter than everyone else.  Might just have been a verrick thing, but still...

"The town of Sharden is just north of the Floating Forest, in the foothills of the Bitter Peaks.  Only a week by horse from here, I suppose.  Anyway, not too far from Sharden in the Bitter Peaks is a long abandoned Akashic school - Kisthmetch.  It is now a destination for thrill seekers or those eager to join the Brothers of Shadow.  Those who enter Kisthmetch and conquer the Heart of Night, by overcoming their fears, are welcomed into the order.

"The Brothers of Shadow aren't much more than a loose affiliation of those who have made it through Kisthmetch.  More a fraternity than an organization with any goal.

"Given the close proximity of Kisthmetch to Sharden, it is quite common for the students of the Enclave to test their mettle against the Heart of Night.  Shaddeck and I went into the place together.  He passed while I failed."

Iriana is quiet for a moment, her eyes unfocused as she is lost in memory.

"I need the Ebonring if there is any hope of securing this keep and in turn this entire region," she says, strength returning to her voice.  "Yet I cannot go to Kisthmetch to retrieve it myself.  Were I to leave here for the two or three weeks it would take, the soldiers would likely abandon this endeavor.

"And I don't think I could face that place again," she adds in a hoarse whisper.

"Could you complete this quest you have started for me?  I will triple your pay and provide horses for the journey.  Please?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 26, 2004)

"I would not speak for my companions yet, but I will accept the next stage of our quest that you have set before us.  But if I may ask, what does this Shaddeck have to do with the rhodin bandits who held this keep before you liberated it?"  Ys-Korros says, after having listened to Pyior tell of their tale and seeing her responce.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 26, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I would not speak for my companions yet, but I will accept the next stage of our quest that you have set before us.  But if I may ask, what does this Shaddeck have to do with the rhodin bandits who held this keep before you liberated it?"  Ys-Korros says, after having listened to Pyior tell of their tale and seeing her responce.




Iriana shakes her head in frustration.

"Nothing, I hope," she says.  "Nothing at all except for me.  I can't imagine Shaddeck being in any way involved with that disjointed band of rhodin.  He must have heard about my undertaking and come along to observe or interfere if for no other reason than to remind me of his superiority.  He's not an evil man - or verrick, rather - but his way of thinking is somewhat twisted.  He very well might not think that I'm worthy of taking responsibility for the Ebonring and this keep.

"It would be very much in keeping with his personality to taunt me in such a manner...to dangle the Ebonring on a stick that he doesn't believe I can reach.  I think he's honorable enough to actually return if his 'conditions' are met, though."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 26, 2004)

Danwyn looks to the giant and then the others.  "I suppose we need to get started in the morning?  Turning back to Iriana, "you have offered horses for the trip.  I am afraid we will need supplies for the trip as well,  he did indicate a need for speed in his message.  So, with rations and feed for the mounts, I know at least Ys-Korros will be on our way in the morning.  Oh and one last thing a map would speed things greatly."


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 28, 2004)

"Oh, yes, of course," Iriana says.  "I'll see to it that you are all provided with appropriate provisions for both yourselves and the mounts.

"Thank you both, masters Ys-Korros and Danway, for accepting the continuation of this mission.  What say the rest of you?"

"I too will join this endeavor," Ys-Baddaden says.  "Besides, I can't rightly allow my brother to hog all the glory."

Iriana's attention turns to the two faen, Pyior and Aurial.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 28, 2004)

Pyior seems lost in thought a few moments more, then speaks, "I, too, will accept your request. From a analysis of the available facts it seems clear to me that your plans have the best chance of granting much-needed stability to this region. And I can determine no sensible reason for Shaddeck to pursue this matter rather than self-aggrandizement. I would of course like to speak with him and hear his side of the matter. And if he can have a rational discussion on the matter, perhaps he will be more inclined to listen to a fellow magister.

In turn I have two requests -- the acceptance of neither is a prerequisite for my accepting this task. First, as my companions have alluded, the more resources you can provide us with, the more chance we have of being successful. Would you consider providing us with a payment for services rendered so far, or an advance on the final payment? Perhaps minor magical salves and the like would be appropriate?

Secondly, it seems probable to me that all or some of us may have to face this Heart of Night to meet Shaddeck's conditions, or to gain the respect that will be necessary for negotiating with him. Can you provide us with more detailed information on this trial?

Finally, I have a question -- do you think it likely that he will accept us as your proxies? Our plan could collapse like a tower of cards if not."


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 29, 2004)

"You demonstrate both wisdom and forethought, young magister," she says with a grim smile.  "Yes, I can provide you with some of your pay up front, and I suppose I could part with a few magical tokens that might be of some help along the way.  I regret that I don't have much I can part with.  Let me scrounge through the supplies and gather what I can.  I'll have it ready for you by morning.

"As for advice on facing the Heart of Night...well, there is little I can say.  As I understand it, what is faced in the darkness of that place is unique to each individual who dares enter.  What I faced was too personal to share.  I'm sure what you face will be entirely different.

"Just remember to have a strong heart.  Strength of arm and mighty spell will not necessarily be of much use there.

"And, as to whether or not Shaddeck will accept you, I cannot say.  He is verrick, and a strange one at that.  I don't know if he will scoff at you or find it amusing and simply give you the Ring without a second thought.  I suspect that you might have to prove yourselves to him, as you yourself have suggested."


(ooc - Iriana will be happy to answer any other questions, then will bid you rest while she makes arrangements for your travels.  I'll get a list of gear/magic worked up in a day or so.  Still waiting to hear if Argent Silvermage/Aurial is going to continue or not.)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 29, 2004)

"I have no other questions, my lady. We will await word on the provisioning options."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 1, 2004)

(ooc - note posted in OOC thread.  Will try to get this moving along shortly.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 1, 2004)

"These Brothers of Shadow, can you tell us more about them?  Will they get in our way at all? and is Shaddeck affiliated with them anymore?"  Ys-Korros asks, trying to gather as much information as he can before setting off.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2004)

Iriana gives the giant's question a bit of thought before answering.

"Honestly, I don't know that much about the inner workings of the Brotherhood," she says.  "Outwardly, they are a mixed bag of individuals who follow their own agendas and are even at odds with one another on occasion.  To the best of my understanding, they are just a loose-knit organization of moderately powerful or influential people who agree to help each other out on occasion in return for similar favors.

"There may be more to it than that, but if so they keep a tight lid on it.  I don't expect they will work to stop you.  In fact, if you have to go into Kisthmetch, they are forbidden to interfere - for that is the test for proving one's worthiness to join them."

*****

Early the following morning, Iriana meets the group in the courtyard's camp.  The quartermaster and horsemaster are on hand to see that they are properly equipped with horses, gear, and provisions.  The horsemaster seems unhappy with the arrangements, but he remains silent.  Three horses are provided - one each for the giant brothers and one for Danwyn.  Pyior is expected to ride double due to his size.

Iriana gathers the group around and opens a small wooden chest.  Within is a leather sack, a blue polished stone the size of a finger, four stoppered vials of liquid, and a wand fashioned from the horn of some beast.

"Your advance payment is in the sack - three hundred gold each," she says.  "I don't have many magic items I can spare, but here are a few that might help you a bit.  This is an oil that magically enhances a weapon for a short time.  These two are quick healing potions, and this one gives the drinker the gift of a wolf's nose.  This wand compels the target to answer a question with a single word reply.  The activation word is inscribed on the wand and it should have about sixteen charges left."

(ooc - Detonation of Charm, Oil of Magic Weapon, 2 potions of Lesser Battle Healing, 1 potion of Scent Tracker, Wand: Lesser Compelling Question - 16 charges.  Please decide how the treasure will be split, ask any last questions for Iriana, and then we'll press on.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2004)

Ys-Korros offers to carry the oil and one of the potions but suggests that the coin be split now as some may not wish to continue with us.

"Thank you very much. We will win this ring for you, and for the stability of the entire region." Ys-Korros says as Iriana hands them the items.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 5, 2004)

OOC: What's the detonation of charm? I don't think that was explained. Anyway, Pyior offers to carry the wand of lesser compelling question. I would suggest the potions of battle healing be carried by Danwyn and Ys-Korros (Ys-Baddaden has healing and Pyior shouldn't be on the front lines). Potion of Scent Tracker to Ys-Baddaden?


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 5, 2004)

"Sounds good to me."  Danwyn replies, while climbing on his mount.  Turning to Iriana, "my thanks again milady.  We will do our best to repay your trust."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 6, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> OOC: What's the detonation of charm? I don't think that was explained.




ooc - Oh, sorry.  They're items from the Diamond Throne setting book.  Basically, they're single-use items that can be used by anyone.  The item (in this case a small polished stone) is hurled at the intended target.  If it hits, the spell is triggered normally.

Looks like we might get Aurial back after all.  I have a few more bits to prep this weekend, then we'll be underway.  Apologies for being a bit slow the last couple weeks.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 7, 2004)

OOC: Ok, _detonation of charm _ to Aurial, then?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 9, 2004)

Iriana Provides a crude map to the group indicating how to find Sharden and Kisthmetch.  "I would suggest that you skirt the Floating Forest while you travel north.  The plains are primarily litorian lands and I don't expect they will hassle you too much.  There may be some rhodan tribes out there as well, so be careful."

As the group sets out, Pyior wonders idly if they might cross paths again with Khajom.  His old litorian friend had parted ways only a couple days earlier in the company of the human akashic to deal with a rising cult in the town of Grenveld.

The first day passes quietly, warm with only a few spotty clouds dotting the deep blue sky.  A steady breeze blows the thigh-high grasses in waves.  No creatures aside from a few birds, deer, and rabbits are seen.

In the late afternoon of the second day, the group is startled when a half dozen litorians pop up out of the deep grasses some twenty paces ahead.  They are armed with javelins, swords, and spears, and all wear cured hide armor.

"Halt," one of them calls out in a heavily accented Common.  "State your reason for trespassing on Trythium lands."

"Weapon runners for the rhodin vermin, no doubt," another says, spitting in the grass.  A couple of the others chuckle at this.  Many of the litorians look like they're spoiling for an excuse to fight.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 9, 2004)

Danwyn waits for those of more diplomatic bend, to speak.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 12, 2004)

As none of his companions step forth to speak, Pyior reluctantly steps forth and says, "I am Pyior, friend of Khajom of your people. We are travelling to the town of Sharden on an errand for Iriana Truthspeaker, who recently won the Ebonring Keep from the rhodin. Our apologies for trespassing on your lands."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 12, 2004)

The apparent leader of the small band, who also has the least aggressive demeanor, shows his teeth at the mention of Khajom's name.  To most, this would come across as a threatening display, but Pyior had known Khajom long enough to recognize it as something more of a grin.

"Khajom, indeed," he says.  "He is my sister's son.  You count him as friend.  Tell me what has come of him, then, since he departed our tribe.  Speculation has made for interesting talk around the dinner fire on more than one occasion."

"And what's this of the Ebonring Keep falling?" another of the litorians says.  "We had heard rumors, but know nothing of this new lord.  Perhaps she will demonstrate wisdom and swear loyalty to the Trythium."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 18, 2004)

Pyior barely keeps his jaw from dropping at the final comment. _They must be members of the Trythium -- the very cult Khajom was travelling to Grenveld to investigate!_

Pyior stammers slightly when answering, "Khajom set off on some personal business several days ago. He didn't really fill us in. And yes the Ebonring Keep was wrested from the clutches of the rhodin by Iriana Truthspeaker. We were all just there and confirmed it with our own eyes."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Not having known Khajom very well, Ys-Korros prefers to stay silent during the discussions with the litorians.  If however, Pyior looks like he needs a little encouragement Ys-Korros will offer a few pointed "Indeed." or "As he has said." remarks.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 19, 2004)

Danwyn remains quiet.  Unless the conversation moves around to the finer points of a fight, or the situation with the female sprite.  Things he is more comfortable discussing.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 22, 2004)

The leader listens carefully to Pyior.  "So, young Khajom in nearby then?  I should very much like to see him again.  He would make an excellent ally and servant to the Trythium."

One of the other litorians chimes in.  "What of the rhodin who held the Keep?  Was this Truthspeaker able to exterminate the vermin?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 23, 2004)

Pyior answers the leader first, "Nearby? I'm not sure about that, he didn't tell me exactly what his errand was." And then mumbles almost as if to himself "But I wouldn't mind seeing him as well."

Pyior can't help but wince slightly at the word _vermin_, and answers the subordinate, "Um, yes. Truthspeaker was able to er, deal them. You know Truthspeaker had a Litorian lieutenant come to think of it. I think her name was Yaren."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 25, 2004)

"Yaren, eh?" the senior litorian says.  "Never heard of her."  The other litorians shake their heads in agreement.

"Well, I guess this Truthspeaker might not be all bad," he adds.  "Very well, you may continue on your way as long as you give your word to travel through Trythium lands with all due haste.  The Trythium are much kinder and more forgiving than some of the other tribes in this region."

The litorians step aside to allow the group to pass.  They keep a scrutinizing eye on the party until well out of sight...and even after they're left behind everyone has a nagging feeling of being watched.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 26, 2004)

At the next resting stop, Pyior pulls out the map Iriana gave them to determine how far it is to Grenveld, and how far out of their way it is.

"That wasn't pleasant, and I don't know about you but I get the feeling we're being followed. I can't help but think we should detour to Grenveld to see how Khajom and Osric are coming along in their investigation into this cult."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 27, 2004)

"How far out of the way is that?" Ys-Korros says, leaning in over the map.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 27, 2004)

Regrettably, Grenveld does not appear on Truthspeaker's hastily sketched map...nor does any other litorian settlement.  Only a vast area labeled "litorian occupied lands."  

From speaking with Khajom, Pyior suspects that Grenveld is probably within a day's ride of your current location - due east.  On the rolling hills of the plains, however, it would be easy to miss entirely even with a map.

(ooc - Presently, you are heading north.  You are staying just within sight of the Floating Forest to the west.)

It is entirely possible that were you to head toward and find Grenveld, you might actually beat Khajom and Osric there as they are traveling on foot.  They had a head start and took a more direct path (and presumably Khajom knows the area well), but they might also be taking their time and trying to get a feel for the situation before barging in.

(ooc - Using my big DM Subtle Stick, I'll let you know that I hadn't really intended for the cult to be anything other than environmental flavor...at least for the time being.  I might change my mind later.  Now, you are perfectly welcome to pursue this path, but in the interests of time in a slow-moving game, I just thought I'd let you know that it's not pertinent to the story right now.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2004)

*Danwyn*

OOC:Using DM helper hat.   

"The magister didn't seem exeedingly paitient.  Perhaps we can check on Khjom, on the trip back."  Danwyn says in an attempt to cover all concerns.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 27, 2004)

Pyior sighs, "You're probably right. We could easily miss Grenveld anyway, and I don't think the litorians likely following us would take kindly if we changed direction. Well think about checking in on the way back. I just hope Khajom doesn't get in over his head."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2004)

"I agree that for the moment, reclaiming this ring and making things a bit more stable in the region should be our primary concern.  We can check on your friend after we have recovered it." Ys-Korros says.  "Perhaps Iriana will fill in our map of the area a bit more so that we can find Grenveld more easily later."


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2004)

_OOC: Well I turned in my thesis on Monday and I'm just waiting for the graduate school to accept it, so I guess I'm ready to rejoin the game. If you need to contact me, email is mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com._


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 29, 2004)

(ooc - Cool.  Good to have you back.  In case you haven't caught up reading this story, or if I wasn't very clear, Ys-Baddaden is still with the other characters.  He's just been keeping a low profile.)


The group makes camp several hours after parting from the litorians.  Options are discussed and ultimately it is decided to press on with the primary mission and make for Sharden.

Over the course of the next week, little of interest happens.  No other litorians are encountered and there is virtually no sign of civilization on the broad plains.  At one point, a trio of rhodin are spotted at great distance.  They appear to have spotted the group, and they promptly flee into the Floating Forest upon realizing they've been seen.  The group remains extra vigilant, but no more rhodin are seen.

Finally, a dirt road is reached.  According to Truthspeaker's map, this road starts to wrap around the north side of the Floating Forest and ultimately arrives at Sharden.  It is likely no more than another day of travel to the town.

Near sunset, a slow moving caravan consisting of half a dozen wagons complete with mules, drivers, and a pair of guards approaches from the direction of Sharden.  They give the group a wary look, but the lead driven seems to relax at the sight of two giants.  (It is almost unheard of for giants to engage in banditry.)

"Hail riders!" the man on the front wagon calls out.  He is human, probably in his late forties but still fit.  He wears a nice leather vest and has a crossbow and sword within reach.  The guards, both on foot, move up toward the front, each with a loaded crossbow held non-threateningly.

"I am Gregor Thod, of the merchant house Redbooth," he says.  "How fare your travels and what can you tell us of the conditions ahead?"


----------



## Mirth (Aug 31, 2004)

"The path behind us was clear, friend," Ys-Baddaden intones from the back of the group, seeing the merchant looking at him when he spoke. "Keep a sharp eye towards the edge of the Floating Forest for stray rhodin and you should have no problems until you reach the litorians. As for them, my suggestion would be to focus on business and steer clear of any _political discussions_. Where are you headed?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 31, 2004)

Pyior nods as Ys-Baddaden speaks. Before the merchants can answer Ys-Baddaden Pyior pipes up. "And what can you tell us of Sharden?"


----------



## Mirth (Sep 1, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior nods as Ys-Baddaden speaks. Before the merchants can answer Ys-Baddaden Pyior pipes up. "And what can you tell us of Sharden?"




"Good question, Pyior," Ys-Baddaden says, waiting for an answer from the merchant.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 1, 2004)

The trader raises an eyebrow at the mention of _politics_ among the litorian tribes, but says nothing on the topic.

"We're bound for De-Shamod," he says.  "About the only place resembling a city within two hundred miles of here.  Well, aside perhaps for Sharden...but it's pretty small and lacking much for entertainment.

"Not too much new going on in Sharden these days.  Still the peculiar little town that it always has been.  Must be the magister influence."  He glances at Pyior with a pointedly polite smile.

"Don't know what you're business is there, but all in all it's not a bad place," he says.  "Just don't go picking any fights or bothering the locals.  You never know when one of them might be a magister, or be close friends with one.  I guess in that respect, it's probably about the most crime free town in the region.  No one dares risk crossing the wrong person."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 5, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "No one dares risk crossing the wrong person."




"A verrick, perhaps?" Ys-Baddaden asks pointedly, without revealing the name of their quarry. He watches the reaction on the merchant's face carefully.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 7, 2004)

"Oh, I wasn't implicating any one particular magister," Gregor says with a shrug.  "It's just sometimes difficult to tell who is a magister and who is not.  Generally, they get along well with the locals.  

"There are a couple verrick among the magisters, I believe.  Why?  Did someone warn you off about one of them?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 9, 2004)

(Waiting for politely for the previous conversation to finish) Pyior asks, "These magisters you mention, are they all members of the Brothers of Shadows organization we've heard rumors of or are there many independents as well?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 9, 2004)

Gregor raises an eyebrow at Pyior when he mentions the Brothers of Shadows.

"Don't know too much about the Brothers, to be honest," he says.  "I've heard that many of the magisters join the order, but I don't think they're all members.  The Brothers don't make a show of their membership, which makes it even tougher to say who's in it.  Sure does make for interesting speculation over a few pints at Rooster's, though."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "There are a couple verrick among the magisters, I believe.  Why?  Did someone warn you off about one of them?"




"No, not really," Ys-Baddaden replies with a shrug and a smile. After Pyior asks his question, the giant adds, "We are actually looking for a particular verrick magister and I wanted to make sure that he was not someone of ill report before we met him. Does the name Shaddeck mean anything to you?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 10, 2004)

"Shaddeck?  Hmmm...no, can't say I recognize the name.  In truth, I don't know the names of more than a handful of the magisters.  I only journey out this way a couple times a year and rarely stay for more than a day or so.

"I guess that means that he must not have too bad of a reputation, though, eh?" he says with a wink.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2004)

After waiting for the rest of the group to ask any other questions, Ys-Baddaden says, "Thank you for your time, Gregor. And good luck on your travels."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 10, 2004)

After once again advising of the danger on the road, including horny fey,  Danwyn bids the caravan goodby.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 11, 2004)

Ys-Korros nods when spoken too, but generally remains quiet standing beside his little brother.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 12, 2004)

"Farewel, good luck in your travels."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 14, 2004)

Gregor wishes the group well and then leads his caravan on its way to the east.

The rest of the afternoon passes quietly and night falls before Sharden is reached.  Judging by the merchant's words, it is likely another few hours walk.  Camp is set up near a small stand of trees.

The summer night is particularly humid and unsettled.  The air is calm, punctuated by brief but intense gusts of wind that carry a hint of rain.  During watches, some lightning can be seen playing against the mountains to the west, but nothing reaches the camp.

By mid-morning, the group reaches Sharden.  It is a small village, the core of which contains some forty buildings scattered amongst the tall pine in the foothills of the Bitter Peaks.  One building, with a large rooster painted above the door, stands out by way of being considerably larger than the rest.  Farmers and goatherds eye the group warily, but still nod politely. 

According to the map that Iriana scribbled for you, the Sharden Enclave (magister's guild) is somewhere just to the north of the city.  Kisthmetch, or the Heart of Night, is still a number of miles to the west - up in the mountains.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 15, 2004)

"My colleagues... After a week on the road I suggest we stay here in Sharden at least a day to rest in safe environs. And perhaps I can make some inquries saying that I wish to buy some minor magical items so that we can get in touch with the local magisters and feel out the situation before we get in over our heads."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 16, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> "My colleagues... After a week on the road I suggest we stay here in Sharden at least a day to rest in safe environs. And perhaps I can make some inquries saying that I wish to buy some minor magical items so that we can get in touch with the local magisters and feel out the situation before we get in over our heads."




"Sounds like a decent enough plan," Ys-Baddaden says to Pyior and then looks to the rest of his companions and points at the "Rooster" bar. "The first round is on me."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2004)

Ys-Korros claps his brother on the back exclaiming, "Ah a nice ale would hit the spot indeed. I think it is a good idea to gather a little information here, before we run off looking for trouble."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Ys-Korros claps his brother on the back exclaiming, "Ah a nice ale would hit the spot indeed. I think it is a good idea to gather a little information here, before we run off looking for trouble."




"Remember, I am only buying the *first* round. I do not want you to drink my entire savings," Ys-Baddaden winks and smiles at his big brother.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2004)

"Fair enough, I'll have to get the second round then."  Ys-Korros replies, heading towards the place with the large rooster, "Looks like the best bet I think."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 22, 2004)

Danwyn says "A meal that is not dry or what he at the keep calls stew, will hit the spot as well."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 23, 2004)

Sharden is far from a bustling center of business and trade.  It's clear that it is a small enough town that everyone knows everyone else, and they know who to go to if they need a particular type of food or service.  As such, there is no market and almost nothing resembling a shop.  A few locals are moving about town on errands, carrying sacks or baskets of food.

The Rooster, likewise, is not exactly a servicable inn.  The proprietor/mayor/sheriff introduces himself as Big Burt when the group enters the large common room.  He is a very large human who has seen much of what was likely muscle go soft in his old age.  His beard is thick, bushy, and black, in much the way that his gleaming scalp is not.

"Please, come on in," he says in an infectiously friendly voice.  "Sit down and relax.  It's a little earlier than we're accustomed for serving ale, but we won't let that get in the way."  Big Burt sends a skinny young girl, barely a teenager, away from her job scrubbing floors to fetch tankards of ale.

"If'n your looking for accomodations, I have two rooms I'll rent out for three silver a night each.  They're small, but clean.  Otherwise, you're welcome to sleep on the floor of the commons for three coppers a head.  Not the nicest arrangement, but a small cut above sleeping out in the rain and bugs."

Tankards are passed around - modest quality made better by a week on horseback.  Big Burt sends the girl back to the kitchens to hurry along the day's stew and to scare up some bread and cheese.

"So," he says, seating himself at your table, "what brings a strange group such as yourselves to Sharden?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 25, 2004)

"My companions and I were passing through the area and I convinced them to stop by. I've heard there are some magisters in this community and I'm looking to buy some reagents and possibly some books. Who would you recommend I speak to?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 27, 2004)

"After the trek out here, your ale is mighty welcome. No matter the hour."  Ys-korros says as the man brings round the drinks.  He looks a little worn out from the travels and lets Pyior do the talking again.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 28, 2004)

*Danwyn*

"Ah, good to clear the trail dust from the throat.  Another round, and something to eat my good man."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 29, 2004)

Pyior said:
			
		

> "My companions and I were passing through the area and I convinced them to stop by. I've heard there are some magisters in this community and I'm looking to buy some reagents and possibly some books. Who would you recommend I speak to?"




"Ah, well, you're probably in the best location within a hundred miles for that sort of stuff," Big Burt says.  "There's a small magister's guild set up just a bit outside of town.  Now, if yer just looking for simple herbs and everyday stuff, there are a few people around town who have or can find what you need.  If you want something more exotic or prepared, you'd probably want to check with the magisters.  And they'd have nearly all the books in these parts as well."

Big Burt sees to it that a second round of ale arrives before the first is fully consumed.  Warm bread, cheese, and stew follows along in short order.  Next to the vile fare at the Keep and the dry trail rations, the food here is heavenly.


ooc- Please check the ooc thread when you have a minute.  Possible addition to the party.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 29, 2004)

"Thank you. I'd like to check with one of the people in town first and then head over to the guild later. Are any of the local herbalists particularly friendly?"


----------



## Mirth (Sep 29, 2004)

"Thank you, Burt," Ys-Baddaden tears readily into the food, washing it back with beer from the mug that fits in his hand like the teacup of a child. Wiping his mouth, he waits for the barkeep to answer Pyior before posing a question of his own, "What can you tell us of these magisters?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2004)

"This food is wonderful, my compliments to the chef.  Thank goodness we do not have to have any more trail rations for a little while."  Ys-Korros says to Burt.  While eating he listens to the conversation around him, trying to keep everything in his mind so that he is ready for the coming events.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 1, 2004)

"Glad to hear you like the food," he says with a smile.  "I'm sure the 'missus will be pleased.

"If you're looking for friendly herbalists, I'd say your best bet is Nuella the Sly.  She's an old sibbecai who's lived here as long as I can remember.  Her sight is nearly gone now, but she somehow can still find herbs that other masters overlook.  Probably a keen sense of smell, I imagine.  She has a small cottage just west of town and is usually willing to do business for barter or companionship.

"As for the magisters...well, their Enclave is more or less the cornerstone of this entire community.  No one's really sure whether the town or the school was founded first, but we've relied on one another for generations.  Sharden provides food and other essential services and the magisters provide protection out here on the frontier.  They've also helped us through some tough times with drought and disease.

"I guess you could call it something of a school as they usually have a dozen or so students there, but it also brings in a lot of travelers...magisters and other strange folk.  Master Feldrake is the leader of the Enclave right now.  Nice enough chap once you get past his 'mysterious' demeanor."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 4, 2004)

"Thank you for that information Burt, I am sure that it will come in handy."  Ys-Korros says to the barkeep.  After eating most of his meal, he turns to the others, "So what should our next step be?  Pyior, did you want to speak to the herbalist before we see the magisters?  I think that might be a good idea if that was your intention."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 5, 2004)

"Yes, I'm beat so let's stop by the herbalist tomorrow morning. We can go directly to the guild after that."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 6, 2004)

Ritsar, the young litorian warrior, has finally reached Sharden after over a week traveling the plains.  The journey took twice as long as it ordinarily would due to his desire to avoid any further encounters with fellow tribesmen who now followed this strange new cult.  Their ways seemed more aggressive and militant than he was comfortable with, and the fervent adoption of the cult's philosophy by the litorian people set his instincts on edge.

Sharden was the stepping stone to the Heart of Night, where Ritsar felt he could prove his worth and establish a reputation worthy of combating the cult's infiltration of his society.  Its location was not on his map, but the tales placed its location in the area.  He hoped a local might be able to help him along his way.

Ritsar got a few strange looks from the mostly human local population as they went about their late morning chores.  The largest building in the village had a rooster painted in bold colors on its side.  Probably as good a place to start asking questions as any, he thought to himself.

*****

"If'n you'll be staying in town overnight then," Big Burt said, "will you be availing yourselves of my humble accomodations?  We'd be happy to provide you with baths and proper care for your mounts."

Big Burt's attention strays as the door to the Rooster opens.  Silhouetted against the bright daylight is a powerfully built litorian.

For a moment, Pyior thinks that it might be Khajom, but this newcomer seems too tall to be his old companion.  It also becomes clear that he is armed with a spear and javelins - something Khajom would never use.

"Welcome to the Rooster," Big Burt says as he rises from the table.  "Please, come in and join us for some early lunch.  I'm Big Burt."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 6, 2004)

*Danwyn*

"Did you say a bath my good man?  Now that is something I could use.  So yes, how much for all three?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2004)

Ys-Korros spots the litorian as he enters the inn.  Seeing the travel-worn warrior he invites him over, "Welcome, you look like you have just come in from the plains as have we.  Please let me buy you an ale.  My name is Ys-Korros, friend."


----------



## Gideon (Oct 6, 2004)

*Ritsar*

Heading over to the table, a deep rumble issues from the Litorian "Save the ale friend, I'll take a hot meal and a lot of fresh water.  Name's Ritsar"
_Thats the first fiendly greeting I've heard in too long, Charon_

OOC: Italics okay for thoughts? Color readable?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

*Danwyn*

"Well met friend", says Danwyn as he waits for Burt's responce.

OOC:All fine on this end.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 7, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Did you say a bath my good man? Now that is something I could use. So yes, how much for all three?"




"I've got two rooms, each for three silver a night," he says.  "Or, you're welcome to use the commons floor for three coppers.  Meals are a silver each, ale is four coppers.  If you take the rooms, I'll throw in baths for free.  Oh, and we'll tend your horses for a silver a night - including fresh fodder."




			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Heading over to the table, a deep rumble issues from the Litorian "Save the ale friend, I'll take a hot meal and a lot of fresh water. Name's Ritsar"




"We have plenty of both, friend," Big Burt says.  He offers his own chair to the litorian as he heads back in search of more food.  

Before Ritsar has even settled into the chair, the inn keep is back.  Thick stew, bread, and cheese are spread out.  He also deposits a large pitcher of clean water and a mug alongside the meal.

"Odd to have so many travelers arrive in the same morning," Big Burt comments off-handedly.  "If I may pry, what brings you to Sharden from the plains, master Litorian?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

*Danwyn*

Danwyn turn back to Burt, "I will take one of the rooms, could you arrange for a tub, and care for my mount?  He asks while giving the man a gold piece.  "Keep the change."


----------



## Gideon (Oct 7, 2004)

*Ritsar*

"Thank you very much" Ritsar growls as he quickly fills the mug and drinks down the water.

"Well, I am chasing a child's tale; I'm looking for the shadowed terror.  It is supposed to be guarded by creatures that draw knowledge from their ancestors.  Tales tell it is close to this town but I don't have it on my map.  As for why I am looking, I was chased away by those who worhsip some new gods or ideals or someother Faen imaginings."

_I talk too much, Charon.  Friendly faces and fresh water for the first time in a week will do that I guess._


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 7, 2004)

"Ahem..."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2004)

*Danwyn*

"Yes Pyior?  You wanted something?  I'm not sure who's attention you wanted."


----------



## Gideon (Oct 7, 2004)

"I just don't believe in the gods many of your race create." Ritsar says with a shrug.  "You, of course, can believe anything you want.  I meant no offense."
_
That's why you do, i mean did, the talking Charon_


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 8, 2004)

Pyior's eyes narrow as he addresses the Litorian, "I find it intriguing that chance has brought you into town the same morning that we arrived. The innkeeper himself has proclaimed it an _odd_ coincedence. It's facinating that upon meeting us you immediately proclaim your enmity against the Litorian cult. Yet almost in the same breath, perhaps inadvertantly, you show what might be a deep seeded distrust in other races, and an unfortunate ignorance of the religious beliefs of my people."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 8, 2004)

"Come, come Pyior such suspicion is unfounded. I will admit that disrepect to your gods was also unneccessary, but he has appologized.  Ritsar please share a table with us, that we might dispell this tense moment." Ys-Korros says, trying to calm everyone down.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 9, 2004)

Ritsar smiles at the giant with gratitude on his face.

"This stew is very good Burt." After a few more bites Ritsar looks over at Burt again.  "Is there anyone in town that could lead me or give me directions to the heart of darkness?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 10, 2004)

Pyior stands on the stool, reaches up and whispers in Ys-Korros' ear, "Please don't misunderstand me, friend. I'm not being unkind for unkindness' sake. I think it's quite likely the Litorian cult may have sent him to follow us and discover our intentions."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 12, 2004)

"Oh..." Ys-Korros says a little too loudly, only know understanding a little bit about where his little friend was going with that.  He nods slowly and tries to whisper back to Pyior, "I will follow your lead in this, but" then a louder to the room, "Come lets enjoy a meal together."


----------



## Gideon (Oct 16, 2004)

"Looks like I already have a head start" looking down at his steaming stew. "But I'll be happy to eat with some friendly faces.  Assuming you don't mind." Ritsar nods towards Pyior


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 16, 2004)

Pyior stares at Ritsar, thoughts churning, and then gives a single nod seconds later. 

While he has clearly not warmed up, his curiosity gets the best of him and he asks, "What is this heart of darkness for which you are searching?"


----------



## Gideon (Oct 16, 2004)

*Ritsar*

Looking over at Pyior with that 'gathering your thoughts look' "Well, the storytellers and wise old ones have told the tale of a hero of my tribe seeking the heart.  It is supposed to test your soul for fear.  There is a great ceremony that you learn upon viewing it and when you complete the ceremony your soul is tested."

Ritsar frowns slightly. "The real trick is finding it.  In the tale the heart is guarded by the memory masters and the path leads by those that follow the way of the staff."

Ritsar spreads his hands apart indicting the rooster "I was hoping somebody here would be able to help me.  If that fails I am going to head over to the school directly."  Looking at Pyior "Since you asked, I guess you don't know where it is?"


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 19, 2004)

Burt's demeanor turns decidedly more solemn at the mention of the Heart of Night.  

"So, you intend to test your mettle against the Heart of Night...Kisthmetch," he says.  "Well, you need not worry about finding the place - it's not that difficult to locate.  A trail leads west from town all the way to the entrance of the ruins.

"The difficulty is in reaching that place alive.  The journey generally takes two days and leads up into the Bitter Peaks.  Any of a number of foul creatures live in the foothills and will not hesitate to attack a lone traveller.

"Most who go there travel in groups for safety.  Once you arrive, however, numbers will matter little.  The nature of Kisthmetch is very personal, and strength of arm or spell will matter little.  You can take my word on this...'tis the voice of experience."


----------



## Gideon (Oct 19, 2004)

_Damn!  Of course the mountains would be dangerous!  And you aren't around to keep me from trouble Charon._

Looking over at Burt with a pleading look "Do you know any groups heading up that way or any that just left?  Maybe something from the school?  I can offer my services as a warrior and my skill at tracking is steadily improving."

Ritsar looks pretty dejected at Burt's pronouncment.  He mostly just plays with the stew instead of eating after his little outburst.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 20, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> _
> Looking over at Burt with a pleading look "Do you know any groups heading up that way or any that just left?  Maybe something from the school?  I can offer my services as a warrior and my skill at tracking is steadily improving."_



_

"None that I'm aware of," Big Burt says.  "Groups usually go up only a couple times a year.  I suppose checking with the magisters wouldn't hurt, though.  Nearly half of those who test themselves in Kisthmetch are students from there."_


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2004)

Danwyn waits for Pyior to make his decision about the new comer, while finishing his meal.

OOC:I hate to tell Pyior what to do.  But we do need to get this show on the road, and the DM did asks us nicely in the OOC to admit him to the group.    
I realize that was a ways back in time, so I thought I would remind you.  On the  other hand Gideon, it might be to everyone's advantage if you channeled Charon more.      Anyway lets try to get this party on the road as it were.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 21, 2004)

*Ritsar*

Ritsar's face lights up as an idea pops into his head.  "You all are obviously travelers and your race are reknowned protectors" he says with a look towards the giants " would you be interested in traveling to the Kisthmetch?"

ooc: I apologize for the introduction, I just completely forgot their were Faen in the group until Cordo posted.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 22, 2004)

Pyior is silent for a while, wheels turning. Finally he speaks, watching closely for any tell-tale reactions:

"We have already decided to visit this Heart of Darkness. But I must level with you -- I have reason to suspect you are a member of the Trythium sent to follow us and report on us -- or worse! We ran into some members of the Trythium a few days out of town. While it didn't come to blows, they made it clear we were not welcome. Then soon after we arrive in this establishment, you show up and try to insinuate yourself into our group.

I won't deny the possibility that you could be an innocent and this could all be a coincidence, but I'm sure you understand the reason for my suspicion.

Will you accept magical questioning so that I can determine where you stand? Afterwards, we can discuss whether you join us or not."

_(To hurry things along, if Ritsar accepts, Pyior will prepare _ Compelling Question (Lesser). _He will then ask Gideon three questions: 1) "Are you a member of the Trythium?" 2) "Were you following me and my friends?" 3) "Do you mean any harm to me and my friends?")_


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2004)

Ys-Korros watches as Pyior questions the new arrival.  While he is not normally suspicious he does agree with Pyior that they had to remain on their toes.  But this magical questioning did not sit well.  Ys-Korros did not know many litorians during his time, but those he did know where very prickley about their honor. He sincerely hoped that this Ritsar would not take too much offence at Pyior's questions or method of asking.  

(provided Pyior does start asking the questions, magically) Ys-Korros turns his head away from the two, somewhat embarrased and a feeling a little guilty for having let this go so far.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 23, 2004)

*Ritsar*

"You can ask your questions."   Looking over to Ys-Korros "You are responsable for guarding me while I am drowsed by magic."

You can probably tell Ritsar is unhappy with the doubting but can understand.

After each question Ritsar answers in his deep growl "No"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 25, 2004)

_ooc: waiting to hear confirmation from Rybear that Pyior didn't get a lying reaction on any of these 'No' answers. _


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 25, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> _ooc: waiting to hear confirmation from Rybear that Pyior didn't get a lying reaction on any of these 'No' answers. _




ooc - Right.  Pyior gets no sense that Ritsar is trying to resist the spell or answer untruthfully.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 28, 2004)

"As far as I can tell you speak the truth. So if my companions want to travel with you, I won't object."

Then, almost under his breath, Pyior adds "But I still don't completely trust you."


----------



## Gideon (Oct 28, 2004)

*Ritsar*

Ritsar looks at Pyior and shakes his head slightly. "So what do his companions think about traveling to the Kisthmetch?" looking at the other occupants of the table hopefully.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2004)

"Hey, I'm easy to get along with, its fine with me.  Now my faen friend just appears standoffish, first a lady wishes to bed him and now you.  I don't know, although I will admit the lady was a little pushy."  He looks to Pyior, "should we undergo your spell?  You seem to use them quite a bit lately."      He says this in a happy tone with a smile on his face.  He is obviously just curious.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2004)

"Yes we can travel together. We have only just arrived and hoped to wait until the morrow before setting out.  If you are agreeable to this, then we are set." Says Ys-Korros.  While feeling a little guilty for his companion having put this new fellow through the wringer, he knew what Pyior was getting at and he promised himself that irreguardless he would always keep an eye on Ritsar.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 28, 2004)

*Ritsar*

"Tomorrow is fine, some sleep in a safe place is not a bad idea at all."  Looking directly at Pyior with a slightly quizical look "If you don't trust your magics why did you even bother to use it?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 29, 2004)

"You misunderstand, Ritsar. I trust in my tools, but it's well known that those of strong will can resist the urge to tell the truth. That's why I asked three questions. Of course, there is also the chance that I simply asked the wrong questions."

To Danwyn:
At first Pyior seems surprised or even taken aback by Danwyn's comment. He shakes his head and opens his mouth to vehemently deny, then notices Danwyn's expression and understands the intent. He smiles sheepishly, "No, friend. I have no reason to suspect any of you. If you were going to cut my throat while I slept or lead me into an ambush, I would be long dead by now."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2004)

With everything taken care of, Ys-Korros settles in for the night determined to take advantage of the much nicer quarters than any tent could offer. He was already looking forward to breakfast the next morning.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2004)

*Danwyn*

"Well like I said before, I'm the trusting but vengeful sort.  I try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt.  But woe onto the person, who betrays that trust."  Danwyn says is deadly earnest.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2004)

*Ritsar*

"We'll get along fine, I'm sure."  Ritsar smile towards Danwyn.  "I imagine questioning everybody leeds to an unhappy life."  With only a slight hesitation "If the mountains are dangerous I want to know what you guys can do.  I am a warrior as I said with limited options from a range, but I can close distance pretty fast."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2004)

*Danwyn*

I too am a swordsman," Danwyn answers.  "But I can use a bow, when needed."
he says indicating his shoulder.  "However, I would much rather enjoy good food, drink, and company.  When given the oppurtunity."  He says with a nod to the table at large, and a special ackowledgement to Burt for the fare.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2004)

"I too am best with my sword, but I choose to devote my sword to the defense of life." says Ys-Korros


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 1, 2004)

The afternoon and evening pass uneventfully.  After a week or more on horseback, everyone is eager to take advantage of Big Burt's hospitality and get baths and clean their clothing and gear.  A handful of locals come to the Rooster for drinks at night, but it's a pretty quiet atmosphere.  

Big Burt gives the group general directions to both the herbalist and the Enclave, though neither should be difficult to find.  At Pyior's suggestion, Nuella the Sly is the first destination.  The sibbecai herbalist has a small, single-room stone cottage a short distance outside of town.  When the group arrives, however, she is nowhere to be found.  A small cooking fire is smouldering, indicating that she was around recently.  As her home is along the path to Kisthmetch, Pyior agrees to stop by again later after the visit to the Enclave.

The Enclave, located about half a mile north of the village, is a loose collection of stone and timber buildings of multiple architectural styles.  Most are no bigger than a typical house, though one two-story building is substantially larger than the rest.  There is no wall around the compound, but there is a loose ring of small stone pillars spaced about a hundred feet from one another that surrounds all the buildings.  Pyior notes arcane symbols engraved in one of these.

The Enclave is bustling with morning activities.  A young man is chopping firewood, a couple girls are washing clothes, and the smell of bread baking fills the air.

A verrick, dressed in a clean white shirt, dark blue vest, and high quality wool pants, looks up from a book he is reading on the porch of the largest building.  Noting the approach of the group, he sets the book down on a small table and retrieves a long staff glazed a brilliant blue color.  He crosses the lawn toward the group with purpose and confidence.

"Welcome to the Sharden Enclave, travelers," he says with a short bow to everyone.  He notes Pyior's staff and gives the faen a polite nod of the head in recognition.  "I am Shaddeck, one of the resident scholars.  May I ask what business brings you here?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Danwyn*

Danwyn will defiantely let Pyior do the speaking this time.  He is the magister, and besides it was his idea to come here.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 1, 2004)

*Ritsar*

Ritsar opens his mouth to speak and in a rare moment of forethought remembers that his mouth can't hold both feet and quickly decides to shut-up.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 2, 2004)

"Greetings. I am Pyior Silverleaf, student of Ceini Nevershimmer in the way of the staff. My companions and I have traveled far to speak to Shaddeck regarding the challenge he has set before Iriana Truthspeaker."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 3, 2004)

"Ha!" Shaddeck cries out.  He shakes his head and a mildly amused smirk comes across his face.  "Can't handle her own dirty work, eh?  Oh, poor Iriana.

"Well, by a bit of good luck, you've found me straight away.  Tell me, what are your intentions regarding Iriana's problems?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 5, 2004)

Pyior reddens, "My apologies, Shaddeck. I missed your name, and wrongly assumed that you were a junior member and that we would have to jump through a hoop or two to be granted an audience with you.

Anyway, back to the matter at hand. We had hoped to convince you of the importance of returning the Ebonring to it's rightful place in the keep. The ring is the keystone in making the newly captured keep a new force for stability in the region!"

Starting almost as an aside, Pyior continues talking past the point at which it would have been wise to stop. "Failing that, we had hoped to accept your challenge and face the Heart of Night in Iriana's stead."

Indicating Ritsar... "To be more accurate I believe this Litorian, whom we just met yesterday, wishes to face the Heart of Night as some sort of personal test. But my companions and I would just as well skip that part and be on our way with the Ebonring if we have a choice in the matter."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 8, 2004)

Shaddeck listens to Pyior with an even expression and no interjections.

"Well, I don't know what your true intentions or motivations are," he says.  "Either you're in this because of some sense of duty to protecting that region, or you're in it for whatever payment Iriana has offered you.  Frankly, I don't particularly care to know your reasons.

"I'm not surprised that Iriana would send someone in her stead.  She is weak.  I don't know exactly why she has undertaken this endeavor to reclaim the Keep and the ring, but I would caution you not to accept her intentions as entirely pure or noble.  I suspect she's only in it for the ring, and her claims to use it to secure the region are either outright lies or only half-truths intended to get the help she needed to push out the rhodin."

He pauses, studying each member of the group as if trying to read their souls.

"It was only by circumstance that I became aware of her activities.  I had never had any intention of interfering, but when the ring practically fell into my possession I began to wonder just what she was up to.  I have no personal interest in keeping the ring.  Its magic, while powerful, is also tainted.  I won't deny her the right to claim it, but as one old friendly rival to another, I decided to make her earn it without the help of her hired army.  Hence, I placed it in the one place she most fears to go.

"The Ebonring is in Kisthmetch.  If you still wish to claim it, then you need only prove yourselves worthy of that place's legacy.  The resting place of the ring can only be found by those who have passed the test.  What you do with it then is up to you - return it to Iriana, keep it for yourselves, or find some way to be rid of it.  I just urge you to use your best judgement before handing it back over to a woman whose courage is at best left wanting."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 8, 2004)

*Ritsar*

"Why do you think she might not be noble?" Ritsar becomes interested when the region and Kisthmetch are mentioned.  Looking at the whole group including Shaddeck "Would she use this magic to harm other creatures than rhodin?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 8, 2004)

"Iriana desires to restore peace and safety to the region under the protection of the Keep.  Everything we have learned from the her group and the rhodin who used to occupy the place suggests that her ideals are indeed noble.  I for one will accept your challenge because I believe that the ring is required for the stability of the region.  Stability and safety promote the sanctity of life, and all life is important."  Ys-Korros says, backing up his friend Pyior.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 9, 2004)

*Danwyn*

"We have all agreed to take the test, for our own reasons.  Even our new companion, seeks the test."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 13, 2004)

(ooc - apologies for slow posting.  I've been quite busy and will be going out of state for a few days.  Will try to get a proper post up by Tuesday morning.)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 15, 2004)

Pyior asks, "Can you tell me more about why you believe her to be weak and why you question her motives? Admittedly you have known her longer than any of us. What about her past behavior makes you doubt her?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2004)

Ys-Korros remains quiet in the face of his companion's distrust of their employer.  While he has not been with the group as long as Pyior, he has not seen any evidence that Iriana is less than she presents, other than perhaps the failure she suffered at Kisthmetch.  He tries to remember all that his little brother told him of his quest while waiting to hear how Shaddeck replies.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 19, 2004)

"Oh, I don't kiss and tell on others," Shaddeck says with a wry grin.  "You already know of her failure in Kisthmetch.  It's not my place to give a one-sided account of my experiences with her...especially when she's not around to defend herself.

"I merely hope that you will use your own best judgement when dealing with her.  Iriana's motivations may truly be noble this time.  I cannot say for certain, though.

"Is there any other business you have with me or the Enclave?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2004)

"Aye like the man said, we will have to discover the truth ourselves.  First we must face whatever this test entails then we might be in a better position to judge her.  Come lets get on with it. Unless of course Pyior you had more questions for Shaddeck?" Ys-Korros says, as uncomfortable with this line of questioning as he was when Pyior interrogated their new companion.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 20, 2004)

"No, Ys-Korros. I don't have any other questions. What you said has merit. If we experience Kisthmetch for ourselves we may be in a better position to understand their disagreement."

To Shaddeck: "Can you direct us to Kisthmetch?"

Once they get out of range of Shaddeck's hearing, Pyior tells Ys-Korros: "I could see you were uncomfortable with my line of questioning, friend. It's not that I necessarily distrust Iriana -- I simply think that one can never be too careful when one is making a decision which will affect so many. I am concerned by Shaddeck's doubts, especially as he didn't seem to be too concerned with bringing us around to his viewpoint. That's a mark of a rational being. However, his belief may not be well-founded. He seemed to put quite a bit of emphasis on her _weakness _ and _failure _ at Kisthmetch. But again, experiencing the place for ourselves may give us some insight."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 20, 2004)

*Ritsar*

"I know you'll be thrilled by this" Ritsar growls out with a nod towards Pyior "But after Kisthmetch I am going to go with you to see your employer.  If she has designs on the area that are less than noble...I want to know about them."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 23, 2004)

"You will have nothing to worry about, her intentions are noble as far as we have seen, but yes Pyior let us find out what awaits us in Kisthmetch before passing judgement." Ys-Korros says.  He is a truely genuine and trusting fellow, perhaps dissappointment lies in his future but he never lets himself dwell on that.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 24, 2004)

"Kisthmetch is not particularly difficult to find," Shaddeck says.  "There is a small trail that leads out of the village to the west.  It will lead you into the mountains.  At times the trail may be difficult to see as it no longer gets much use, but in general it will keep going west or slightly north.

"On foot, the journey should take about a day and a half each way.  Make sure you're well provisioned and well armed.  As I'm sure you've already been warned, there are a number of foul beasts that live in the mountains between here and there."


(ooc - I don't recall if I ever spelled out how far a trip it was from Sharden to Kisthmetch.  If ever I told you something different, consider the above reference to supercede it.

This is the last call for purchases and side-treks before I send y'all into the mountains.  Assume any mundane provisions and gear is available at book cost.  Weapons and armor...well, that's more of a case-by-case basis.)


----------



## Gideon (Nov 25, 2004)

*Ritsar*

Ritsar is ready to go.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

As is Ys-Korros.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 27, 2004)

"Friends, I recommend we buy at least five days of trail rations each, to cover the trip there, the time we may spend there, and the trip back."
To Shaddeck: "Would it be advisable to bring cold weather clothing for the journey?"

_OOC: Pyior will be ready after buying trail rations and the clothing, if it is necessary._


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 3, 2004)

Shaddeck indicates that it may be a bit cooler in the mountains, particularly at night, but that during the summer it should not require any special clothing.

Extra food supplies are arranged and the group sets out still several hours before noon.  The trail is not too difficult to follow and after about an hour there are virtually no signs of civilization.  The foothills of the mountains are rocky and covered in pine and scrub brush.  As you slowly rise in elevation, you occasionally get wonderful panoramic views of the plains to the east and the Floating Forest to the south.

The suns sets over the mountains and it grows dark quickly among the pines.  The group settles into a small, flat patch of clear ground between some trees.  During the daytime, there had been little evidence of the dangerous creatures that Shaddeck alluded to.  With night falling, however, sounds start to carry through the area - the shriek of a small bird or animal cut short, the howling of wolves, and the moaning of the wind through stony gulches.

Watches are posted and everyone does their best to get a bit of sleep.  It is during Danwyn's watch that a couple birds are startled out of a nearby pine - flapping noisily through the branches.  In the dim moonlight, Danwyn strains to see anything among the shadows.  For just a brief moment, he spots a darker patch of shadow slip from tree to tree among the brush.  Moments later, he sees a glimpse of movement again, a bit further along.  Either something is circling the camp, or there are multiple creatures out there.

(ooc - Danwyn can guess that the creature(s) is at least 100' away.  Size is difficult to discern, but it's bigger than a dog and smaller than an elephant.  Help any?  )


----------



## Gideon (Dec 4, 2004)

*Ritsar*

ooc: Does Ritsar wake up with the flying of the birds?  I have the light sleeper feat.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 4, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> ooc: Does Ritsar wake up with the flying of the birds?  I have the light sleeper feat.




Yes.  Thanks for reminding me...easy to overlook and/or forget about that sort of thing.  Assume that Ritsar wakes and soon follows the direction that Danwyn is watching.  He sees the same thing described above.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 5, 2004)

*Ritsar*

Ritsar will roll over and grab his spear which is sitting next to him.  Softly and sticking to what shadows there are he slides over to the champion of life giving his sholder a sof shake.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 6, 2004)

*Danwyn*

Seeing Ritsar awake, Danwyn moves to quietly wake the others.  signaling by hand, the shadow.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ys-Korros snores loudly and rolls over as Danwyn pokes him.  He breathes deeply before waking up.  He opens his mouth to ask what the fuss is about ready to berate his companions for waking him in the middle of the night when he notices Danwyn's point and Ritsar's hunched quiet. He sits up, immediately more aware and awake, and grabs his weapon.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 12, 2004)

Everyone is quickly and quietly roused from sleep.  Glimpses of the creature are seen by all as it appears to be moving closer to the camp.  Still, it is little more than a shadow on a black background.  

As weapons are readied, the creature steps out of the tree's shadows for a moment.  Moonlight glints off its feral eyes...and curved horns.  The creature lets out a low, throaty growl.

Everyone is completely caught off-guard when Danwyn is slammed in the back by another creature.  Pain explodes through his chest and he struggles to regain his breath.  In the commotion, the first creature begins to charge into the fray.  (Everyone failed listen checks against the sneak attack.  Attack roll 20, hit; dmg 9hp)

At close quarters, in the dim moonlight, the creatures appear to be a twisted blend of mountain lion and ram.  They are powerfully built creatures with large, twisted horns and mouthfuls of glistening fangs.


Initiatives:
Danwyn 21
Ys-Korros 16
Ritsar 15
Creatures 13
Pyior 8
Ys-Baddaden 5

ooc - feel free to offer provisional actions if you go after the creatures in initiative order.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 12, 2004)

Ritsar spins around adjusting to get around the beast from the other side of Danwyn and stabs out quickly at the beasts flank.

OOC:  If I have enough movement (40 ft) I want to cause a flank with Danwyn without getting attacks of oppurtunity.  If I don't have enough movement I will just move up to the beast and stab with my spear.  Attack +4(+6 flank) dmg d6+2


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ys-Korros rushes the one who stepped out of the trees and growled, launching into it with his sword held tightly in both hands.  "Pyior can you communicate with them?  Why are they attacking us?" he says knowing that if he doesnt retaliate now, the Rhodin will hurt his friends. He will ease up when the creature looks quite hurt, though not wishing to take it's life.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 13, 2004)

"Huh? Wha...?"

_OOC: I'll wait and see what happens when the creatures move._


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 15, 2004)

OOC: Could I have a quick recap of the pros and cons of fighting prone vs getting to my feet?


----------



## Gideon (Dec 15, 2004)

They get +4 to hit you in melee (-4 ranged), you get -4 to hit them


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 20, 2004)

OOC: Ok, thats fighting from prone.  What are the penalties for rising from a prone position?


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 21, 2004)

ooc: you will be subject to an attack of opportunity if you are in someone's threatened square and it costs a move action to do.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 23, 2004)

ooc - apologies if my last post suggested Danwyn was knocked down by the attack...he was not.  I'll assume that he'll simply attack the creature that crashed into him.


Danwyn, struggling through the pain of the surprise attack, spins about and lashes out with his sword with the speed of his snake totem.  His aim is true and the blade cuts deeply into the creature's neck, eliciting a growl of fury.  (Attack roll, nat 20, crit verified with 14+5=19; dmg 15hp)

Ys-Korros rushes to intercept the other creature, slicing its flank with his sword.  (Attack roll, 11+7=18, hit; dmg 10hp)

Ritsar darts across the camp, leaping over a sack of gear, and flanks the creature that struck Danwyn.  He jabs his spear at the creature, but it glances off its hide at a low angle and fails to penetrate.  (Attack roll 9+6=15, miss)

The creature attacking Danwyn bites and claws furiously at the warrior, though it seems now to be fighting more in defense than as the aggressor.  It only connects with one claw, creating a small wound.  (Attack claw/claw/bite: 14, 20, 10 - miss, hit, miss; dmg 5hp)

The other creature tears into Ys-Korros with utter ruthlessness, sending blood spraying across the camp.  (Attack claw/claw/bite: 19, 19, 18 - hit, hit, hit; dmg 5+5+3=13hp)


Pyior and Ys-Baddaden up next.  Others may post their next actions.

Initiatives:
Danwyn 21
Ys-Korros 16
Ritsar 15
Creatures 13
Pyior 8
Ys-Baddaden 5


----------



## Gideon (Dec 23, 2004)

*Ritsar, Full Health*

Growling out his frustration "Die, beast!".  Ritsar stabs out vicously .  After his strike he quickly looks around to make sure his companions are surviving if not in the best of shapes.

OOC:  Attack again.  Are Danwyn and I flanking?  If we aren't I'll move to complete flanking for that extra  +2 to hit.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 23, 2004)

*Danwyn*

Danwyn attempts to finish off the beast.  Or at the least drive it from the camp.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 23, 2004)

Ys-Korros presses the attack, his own survival overriding his instincts to protect the life of his opponent too.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 29, 2004)

Pyior moves to a position behind Danwyn in which he is not threatened by the creature and casts Tranfer Wounds: Lesser on Danwyn.

As a secondary move (if he has time) he will study the creatures and try to identify them.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 8, 2005)

Pyior navigates his way around the camp to get close enough to cast his curative spell on Danwyn.  While en route, he tries to study the creatures.  They are of a species unknown to him, but certain characteristics suggest that these may be dramojh creations rather than natural creatures.  If so, they would likely have been bred for aggressive behavior.  (Knowledge: Dangerous Beasts roll 12+10=22, partial success; Transfer Lesser Wounds is a full round spell - in position to cast next round.)

Ys-Baddaden (in absentia) notes that Ritsar and Pyior have already come to the aid of Danwyn, so he moves to aid his brother against the other creature.  He swings his morningstar, but misses wide.  (Attack roll 3+4=7, miss)

Danwyn presses his attack, but his blade is turned aside by the creature's tough hide.  (Attack roll 8+5+2=15, miss)

Ys-Korros' sword again strikes the snarling creature, tearing muscle and spraying blood.  (Attack roll 18+7=25, hit; dmg 10hp)

Ritsar again jabs the creature with his spear, but this time the tip strikes the mark.  It is a shallow blow that only briefly detracts its attention from Danwyn.  (Attack roll 15+5=20, hit; dmg 3hp) 

The creature attacking Danwyn appears to be increasingly panicked and enraged.  It continues to lash out at the totem warrior.  Danwyn is able to bat aside its claws, but its jaw tears into his thigh.  (Attack claw/claw/bite: 11, 13, 20 - miss, miss, hit; dmg 4hp - putting Danwyn at -1hp...disabled but conscious...further strenuous actions will cause 1hp dmg)

With the taste of blood in its mouth, the other creature continues to tear into Ys-Korros...or tries to.  Its attacks are all ineffectual.  (Attack claw/claw/bite: 8, 10, 8 - miss, miss, miss)

Pyior sees Danwyn stagger under the creature's latest attack and realizes that his healing magic may have arrived just in time.  Careful to avoid Danwyn's backswings, Pyior steps forward and places a hand on the warrior's back.  His staff glows momentarily as he draws some of Danwyn's wounds into himself.  (Transfer Lesser Wounds - 7+2=9hp healed for Danwyn and 5hp subdual damage done to Pyior)

Ys-Baddaden again swings his morningstar at the creature, but misses.  (Attack roll 6+4=10, miss)


Back to the top of the order with Danwyn (who is no longer disabled).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2005)

Ys-Korros continues to press the attack seeing Danwyn stumble.  "Unless you say otherwise Pyior, these monsters will have to be put down despite reservations.  We cannot afford to grant quarter when they are attacking us so fiercely." he says regretting the way events have unfolded.

_[ooc: I think that rangerjohn has unfortunately departed. hopefully he will have the chance to return though. see here]_


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 11, 2005)

Pyior quickly nods and yells, "Right!" to Ys-Korros.

Pyior stumbles after healing but will heal Danwyn again next round unless the situation changes significantly (Rybaer's call).


----------



## Gideon (Jan 12, 2005)

*Ritsar*

Stabbing out again vicously, Ritsar growls to try and distract the beast.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 16, 2005)

ooc- thanks for pointing out the bit about rangerjohn...I hadn't seen that.  Will npc him for now.

*****

Encouraged by the magical healing provided by Pyior, Danwyn again slashes at the creature and draws blood.  The creature begins to stagger.  (Attack roll 12+5+2=19, hit; dmg 9hp)

Across the camp, Ys-Korros times his blow just right at the creature lunges for him.  His sword takes it clean through the throat, dropping it instantly.  (Attack roll 19, crit verified with 12+7=19; dmg 18hp)

Ritsar's jabs his spear into the creature's flank again - the final blow to bring the creature to bring the creature down.  (Attack roll 12+5+2=19, hit; dmg 6hp)

Almost as quickly as it started, the battle is over.  The quiet sound chirping of the insects the only sound.


ooc - Will Pyior still transfer wounds, or hold off now that the fight appears to be over?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 17, 2005)

Seeing their opponents fall, Ys-Korros wipes the blade of his sword before sheathing it.  He then kneels next to the creature at his feet to try and get a better look at the creature and see if he can find anything out about it, such as what it might have been carrying.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 19, 2005)

*Ritsar*

"They were smart hunters.  Just outnumbered.  We should be more careful."  Ritsar looks around the encampment and out into the surrounding wilderness to make sure no other creatures are attracted by the fresh meat.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 25, 2005)

_OOC: Sorry I was out of the country on business last week._

Pyior will still cast the spell.

Pyior leans over the creatures to examine them afterwards, "Facinating! Their characteristics lead me to sumise they are Dramohj creations."


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 25, 2005)

Pyior again transfers wounds from Danwyn, earning a polite nod of gratitude.  (Transfer 8hp, 4hp subdual to Pyior)

Ritsar carefully scans the surrounding area, but his hunter's instincts tell him that there are no more of these creatures in the immediate area.  The quiet sounds of ordinary night have returned.

Pyior and Ys-Korros examine the bodies.  The more Pyior sees, the more he's convinced that they are dramohj creations.  Things about them just don't appear "natural".  One is male and the other female, leading to speculation that this is a breeding pair.  If so, and given that it's early summer, there could be young nearby.  A bit of dried blood in the fur near the mouth and under the claws of one hints at earlier, but still recent, kills.


ooc - Do you plan to keep the camp, move the camp, or move the creatures away?  It's only shortly after midnight right now.

Also, everyone may now advance to 3rd level!!  Remember, hit points are half hit die plus 1, plus con bonus.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2005)

_[ooc: weeee! 3rd lvl! will do.  Q. Was there anything on the bodies?]_

"Well whatever they are, I think we should continue on for atleast another half-hour and relocate our camp away from these creatures." Ys-Korros says with disgust, cleaning his blade too.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 25, 2005)

Ritsar nods to the suggestion to move camp.  "The smell of blood will attract other beasts.  Can you move?"  Ritsar says to both Danwyn and Pyior.  No matter their answer Ritsar begins to pack up the camp all the while keeping a watchful eye out to the trees.

OOC:I was going to take the 3rd lvl of Litorian, do you want me to wait for some kind of ritual Rybaer?


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 26, 2005)

ooc -

There was nothing on the bodies aside from the usual assortment of burrs, dirt, and dried blood.

No need for any special ritual for 3rd level Litorian.  Seems pretty inherent in your nature, anyway.  I probably won't push the RP of rituals much unless it's pertinent to the story or is a pre-req for a feat.

Following Pyior's spells, both he and Danwyn are plenty fit for travel.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC:  I seem to have lost the other threads for this.  The Talking the Talk and the Rogues Gallery.  Could some one help me out?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 26, 2005)

ooc: click on my sig. I have all my games there.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Ritsar*

When the rest of the group is ready for travel Ritsar will set out a slight ways infront of them and keep his nose to the wind and his body to shadows.

OOC:Over in the OOC forum I am inquiring to your learned opinions.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 31, 2005)

"Yes, I agree we should travel away from this place. Dramohj creations -- this troubles me deeply."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2005)

Ys-Korros will help anyone who needs assitance moving. If no one indicates they need help, he will take rear position watching for any pursuit or creatures that are attracted to the smell of death.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 1, 2005)

The group moves another miles along the path until they're confident that they are well beyond the scent of the kills and whatever creatures might be attracted to that.  A sheltered site is found among the increasingly large boulders that litter the terrain.  The rest of the night passes quietly.

Though a few of the group are still a bit beat up from the previous night's fight, all are in good enough shape to continue the trip up the mountains.  The trail winds around the mountains, following the terrain but almost always rising.  Toward late afternoon, the group rounds a corner and finds what must be Kisthmetch - a small fortress built of local granite protruding from the side of a mountain on the other side of a steep valley.  The trail appears to wind up another quarter mile before it reaches a long, narrow span of stone that bridges the two sides of the valley.

Ritsar is the first to spot and point out a large winged creature gliding high above the valley.  It is both peculiar and dangerous in appearance, having four wings, a snake-like neck, and a large beak.  Pyior has never seen one, but immediately recognizes it as an Arrowhawk.

(Pyior's beast lore check was good enough to have access to most of the relevant info found in the MM.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 1, 2005)

When Ritsar points the creature out, Ys-Korros cranes his thick neck back to look up at the strange beast. ”Now that is something I have never seen, a four-winged bird.  Is it coming closer?” he asks straining to see whether the arrowhawk is decending towards them or not.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Ritsar*

Quickly gliding up next to a rock and hunkering down Ritsar points up to the sky "Hunting Bird, I don't recognize the type.  It seems to just be circling.  Hasn't noticed us yet as far as I can tell."


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 3, 2005)

The bird does not appear to have taken notice...or at least any interest...in the group.  It is flying in slow, lazy circles above the valley as if it has laid claim to that entire area as its hunting grounds.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 3, 2005)

"I do not know if this is a good omen or not, I have never seen or indeed heard of such a creature before. Our destination is just ahead, come let us continue with our mission. I will keep an eye on the... bird." Ys-Korros says as the group stops to watch the arrowhawk.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 4, 2005)

*Ritsar*

Ritsar will make his way forward some small distance(40 ft) ahead of the group darting from cover to cover.  Keeping only the minimal tabs on the birds flight the Litorian will closely watch the walls of Kisthmetch for any signs of life.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2005)

Ys-Korros starts forward, ushering the smaller folk towards their goal while glancing up at the Arrowhawk as they make their way to the entrance.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 11, 2005)

The group winds its way up the narrow path along the mountainside.  The drop to their left is steep, several hundred feet to a rock-filled gorge.  There is little cover, yet the arrowhawk does not appear to have given them any attention.

Upon reaching the bridge, the view of Kisthmetch on the far side is much clearer.  The place is crafted of the same granite as the surrounding mountains, built snugly into the steep sided slope.  The far side of the bridge has a high archway flanked by two narrow towers.  It would have been very defensible, were there still a door in the gate.  The entire place has an air of neglect and disrepair - crumbling stone and thick weeds pervade the site.

The arrowhawk, still circling high above, seems to be descending...and centering its circles over the bridge.

ooc - The bridge is about 150' long, 10' wide at the ends and only about 6' wide in the center.  Who wants to cross first?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2005)

"Perhaps it is friendly." says Ys-Korros advancing towards the bridge cautiously but with no intended threats.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 12, 2005)

*Ritsar*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Perhaps it is friendly." says Ys-Korros advancing towards the bridge cautiously but with no intended threats.




_I doubt it.  That is a hunting bird.  We might be too large or too many for its pleasure though._

*Ritsar continues onto the bridge having a javelin out as he crosses.  His nose seeking the scent of those things hidden by the keeps walls and shadows.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 14, 2005)

"Just a moment, let me prepare some dweomers which may be helpful to us in crossing."
Pyior asks everyone to wait 15 minutes while he prepares a new spell selection.

(I realize I still need to level Pyior to level 3. Apologies for the delay.)


----------



## Gideon (Feb 16, 2005)

*Ritsar*



			
				Cordo said:
			
		

> "Just a moment, let me prepare some dweomers which may be helpful to us in crossing."
> Pyior asks everyone to wait 15 minutes while he prepares a new spell selection.
> 
> (I realize I still need to level Pyior to level 3. Apologies for the delay.)





Ritsar will stop and wait in a readied crouch behind cover keeping his eyes peeled for signs of trouble from either the fortress or the bird.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 19, 2005)

Pyior pauses for a minute or two, then says "My apologies. I have had a minor enlightenment of sorts, and new valences of eldritch power are available for my use. I've now decided what to prepare."

_Pyior prepares:
2: Icebolt, Battle Healing, Blinding Light
1: Mudball, Safe Fall, Obscuring Mist, Transfer Wounds (Lesser), Creature Loresight
0: Detect Magic, Glowglobe (Lesser), Seeker, Canny Effort, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Touch of Nausea_

"Arrowhawks will almost always attack from range, using an electrical attack ability. I propose that I create a magical cloud of roiling vapors. This will force the arrowhawk to move close to us if it wishes to engage us, and it may forgo attacking completely."  (Heightened Obscuring Mist)


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 21, 2005)

Pyior casts his spell and a dense pocket of fog coalesces around him.  Crossing the bridge with nearly no visibility is a bit harrowing, but everyone makes it safely to the other side.  The arrowhawk seems to take no interest.

Once safely within the confines of the keep's courtyard, the spell disperses.  The courtyard is just shy of a hundred feet wide and fifty across.  The two narrow towers on either side of the gate have fallen into severe disrepair and their stairways are both completely missing (evidence suggests they were wood and have been scavenged or rotted away).

Along the left side of the courtyard is a building that may have once been a stable.  To the right side, a forge and a kitchen - both completely stripped of anything of value.  Weeds and shrubs push up everywhere through the cracks in the stone.

Opposite the gate is an open doorway, fifteen feet tall and eight wide.  The wood is long gone and there is little light coming from beyond.  The door itself is recessed into the side of the mountain.  A handful of narrow windows dot the cliff wall above and to either side of the main doorway.

Pyior notes a few piles of animal dung scattered about the courtyard.  At a cursory inspection, he could guess it came from an omnivorous animal of moderate size (100-300lbs).  Some is fresh, some quite old.  On the rocky ground, there are no good tracks.

ooc - this is all obtained by a very cursory look at and into the stuff in the courtyard.  You may make a more thorough examination, or continue into the mountainside...or come up with something else to do.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 21, 2005)

Ys-Korros is quite glad that the arrowhawk did not attack them on the bridge.  Heights had never been his favorite and fighting on a narrow bridge would have been quite nervewracking.  Once they pass the gate to the courtyard, Ys-Korros takes a good look around and says, "I guess it will be the front door then." and begins to move into the courtyard towards the cliff side.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 23, 2005)

*Ritsar*

The litorian moved swiftly and quietly across the bridge and into the keep trying to keep aware as best as he can.  Leaning down Ritsar uses his senses to determine the age and type of creature that had passed through this court yard.

OOC:Track any use on the info?


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 2, 2005)

The group carefully approaches the main entrance.  The hall beyond is only a dozen feet wide and extends back into darkness at least forty feet.  It's clear that this place was built with function in mind - it is rough cut stone with no attempt made at artistry.  There is one open doorway on the right side of the hall about twenty feet back.  Nothing else can be seen due to the poor lighting.

There is a pungent, animal smell to the place - somewhere between a stable and a bear's den.  Ritsar inspects the floor just inside the door more closely and finds a few clearer tracks.  They have a humanoid shape, but are longer and narrower than a man's imprint.  There are other prints, circular and linear, intermingled that are unlike anything Ritsar has seen before.

A hooting, screeching sound echoes loudly through the place.  Other "voices" reply in kind with animal calls that sound almost like laughing.  It's difficult to tell how far away the creatures are, or whether their cries indicate an awareness of their presence.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ys-Korros comes up behind Ritsar as he stops at the entryway. "Shall we continue in then? I have torches, here let me get one out it looks dark in there." the giant says as he pulls a torch out of his backpack and begins lighting it.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 2, 2005)

*Ritsar*

Smiling over at the giant "You want to see?

As the sounds of the two creatures bounce around in the entry way, Ritsar's spear is taken out and the Litorian sniffs the air as he gathers himself by the wall.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 4, 2005)

Walking in slowly behind Ritsar, Ys-Korros takes up most of the corridor.  He hefts his large sword in one hand easily, holding the torch aloft in the other.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 7, 2005)

Pyior casts heightened _Glowglobe (Lesser) _ and follows his companions inside.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 12, 2005)

The screeching and hooting of the creatures abates, leaving only the quiet jangling of armor and the popping of Ys-Korros' torch.  The additional light reveals a passage littered with feces and cleaned bones, crumbling stone, and a couple rats that scurry off in the distance.

As the group passes the doorway on the right, they take a quick look in and find that it is merely a small, square room devoid of any interesting content and has no other doors leading out.  A short distance down the main passage is an open doorway on the left side.  This opens into what may have once been a communal dining hall as there is a cold fireplace suitably sized to handle a large spit set in one wall.  It is also empty of furnishings or anything else of interest.

A short howl again echoes through the complex - from further down the main passage.  The group continues to explore deeper and finds that the main hallway ends abruptly at a vertical, cylindrical shaft about twenty feet in diameter.  It appears that there was once a spiral staircase leading up (right) and down (left), though most of it has crumbled away.  Fragments of steps and landings can still be seen running along the walls, though it would take a considerable feat of balance to climb them.

Looking up the shaft, the group can see at least one and possibly two landings directly overhead.  They can also see the ceiling some forty feet up.  Downward, they see no other landings, nor can they see how far the shaft descends.  Another short outburst of hooting and "laughing" seems to come from somewhere up above the group's current location and is clearly echoing through this shaft.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 15, 2005)

*Ritsar*

Looking over at the his companions and then back at the stairwell.  "I probably have the best chance on those stairs."  Slinking over to the first step in the shadows, Ritsar peers up into the gathering darkness searching for the screeeching creature.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2005)

"I wish we had thought to bring rope." says Ys-Korros as he hefts the torch over the blackness to illuminate the way for Ritsar.  He watches ready to leap down if there is any sign of danger.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 24, 2005)

With Ys-Korros' torch directly in the shaft, the bottom of the shaft becomes barely visible...some fifty feet below.  There appear to be no landings downward until the bottom, which is strewn with the rubble of the collapsed stairs.

Above, there is no sign of the creatures that are making the noise...aside from the sounds they occasionally make.  The two landings are both directly above the one the party is standing in, each about fifteen feet above one another.

The ruined steps appear to have a bit more purchase in the upward direction, but they're still going to be tricky to navigate either way.  It will necessitate free hands (without considerable penalty).

*Is Ritsar going to try climbing?  And if so, which direction?  And what are the others doing?*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ys-Korros will provide light and encouragement for Ritsar, ready to leap down if there is trouble.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 25, 2005)

*Ritsar*

OOC:  Was there any other exits in the corridor before this broken staiwell?

"Next time, we will bring rope.I don't think I'll be able to climb down that wall and those stair look less than passable.  Do you have any other ideas?"  Ritsar quietly asks over to the Giant and the less-than-giant Spryte.  Walking down the hall looking for any tell tale signs of a door in the walls.  Perhaps, a bit of light peaking out from poorly sealed edges or a trace of breeze escaping from the frame.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 25, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> OOC:  Was there any other exits in the corridor before this broken staiwell?
> 
> "Next time, we will bring rope.I don't think I'll be able to climb down that wall and those stair look less than passable.  Do you have any other ideas?"  Ritsar quietly asks over to the Giant and the less-than-giant Spryte.  Walking down the hall looking for any tell tale signs of a door in the walls.  Perhaps, a bit of light peaking out from poorly sealed edges or a trace of breeze escaping from the frame.





ooc - There was a room on the right side of the hallway, small, squarish, and empty.  On the left side of the hall was a larger room with an empty fireplace set in one wall.  It may have been a dining room, but is now empty of any furnishings.  Ritsar doesn't notice any other sign of passages leading off the main hallway.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2005)

"Let us make a more thourough search down here to see if we can find something to help us get down there.  If not maybe we can try climbing up to the next level and try to find something up there." says Ys-Korros contemplating how best to reach the bottow as they are all assuming that is their destination.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 1, 2005)

A more thorough search of the rooms along the main hall fails to yield anything of interest.

The group expands its search out into the courtyard grounds and does eventually turn up something of interest.  Carefully stashed away in the long-abandoned hearth of the kitchen is a large leather sack.  Judging by the grit and insect droppings on it, the sack has been here for a number of years.

The sack includes two fifty foot lengths of rough but servicable hemp rope, half a dozen rusted (but also servicable) iron spikes, a heavy hammer, a lantern, three flasks of oil, and two dozen candles.  Also in the bag:  a small wood case with a magnifying lens (about the size of a human's palm) - probably quite valuable; a brush (similar to a large paintbrush); a small, latched metal box containing two stoppered glass vials wrapped carefully in linen (Pyior judges that they're likely potions...and different types judging by the color).


----------



## Gideon (Apr 2, 2005)

*Ritsar*

"I guess that means I get to try climbing."  Holding up the rope Ritsar flashes what comes off as a somewhat feral smile at the Giant.

"How is that oh mighty magus?"  With a slight mock bow Ritsar leans on the wall and waits for his companions to head back to the stairwell.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2005)

"Let us see if we can anchor this rope somewhere, somewhere that will hold my weight too." says Ys-Korros trying to find a spot to tie the rope to so that Ritsar can climb down the hole.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2005)

The main complex is quiet again when the group returns to the ruined stair shaft.  With the others holding up light sources, Ys-Korros leans slightly over the edge and is able to secure one of the ropes around a protruding bit of rock - the remnant of a stair set in the wall of the shaft.  He's pretty sure it'll hold without the need for spikes.

Just as Ys-Korros is wrapping up his work, the same screeching/hooting sound heard earlier erupts again - only much, much louder this time.  Presumably from a landing a level or two higher, a creature leaps across the shaft and catches one of the remnant stairs.  It is opposite the party and about ten feet higher up the shaft.

The creature is an ape of some sort, probably weighing some 300+ pounds, with reddish brown fur and some prominently displayed oversized fangs.  It is hanging easily by one arm and pounding its chest with the other while continuing to vocalize in a rather intimidating manner.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2005)

Ys-Korros is startled by the large ape, he backs away from the hole and draws his sword.  Holding it out in front of him he tries to appear just as intimidating.  The giant is not very successful, but hopefully a naked weapon will encourage the creature to leave the group well enough alone.

_[ooc: intimidate -1]_


----------



## Gideon (Apr 13, 2005)

*Ritsar*

Teeth bared and speark held calmly at the ready Ritsar prepares to defend himself.  "At least we know what the screeching is now.  Probably saw Pyior when we walked in and scared the thing so bad it had to go cry to his mommy."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2005)

Ys-Korros bares his blade and tries to look menacingly back at the ape.  It doesn't appear to have much of an effect, though.  (Intimidate roll 3-1=2, fail)

While Ritsar draws out his weapon, another ape comes scrambling down the wall, taking up a position next to its companion.  It too adds its aggressive hooting and screetching.  They don't seem inclined to attack just now, but it's clear that the group is unwelcome.

Pyior (NPC'd for the moment) holds action with a spell in case one of the apes decides to attack.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2005)

"It looks like they wish to bar our passage.  Are you any more intimidating than I?  As I do not believe I have had any effect on this one." says Ys-Korros to Ritsar.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 18, 2005)

*Ritsar*

"You don't have to intimadate people if they never see you."  and a shrug are the only response that is given.

Switching the spear over to his left paw, a javelin appears in Ritsar's right paw.  Cocking his arm back "We want to go this way?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2005)

"While I would prefer to avoid violence, especially against such simple animals, yes it is my impression that we need to continue in that direction.  Unless of course you have another option.  They seem to be blocking the entire stairwell, both up and down.  Perhaps there is another way in, either that or maybe we can leave and sneak back in later.  As you say, there is no need to intimidate or even hurt anyone if they never see you." says Ys-Korros.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 19, 2005)

*Ritsar*

Lowering the javelin slightly Ritsar gives a shrug "If you think *you* can sneak anywhere, we can try."  A smile plays upon Ritsars muzzle at the thought of the giant tiptoeing across the entryway.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 19, 2005)

Pyior backs up a bit more.  

"Yeah, I'm pretty sure this is just posturing behavior," he says.  "I think they also won't hesitate to attack if we try to go any further...or even if we hang around for much longer.

"I'm not certain of their species, but I know that apes tend to be quite aggressive and are usually a lot stronger than they look."

The apes continue to hold their positions, hanging from the crumble remains of the stairs and making loud, aggressive sounds.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2005)

"Okay so sneaking might not be the best option.  Well do we want to go down there?  If so I think our only option left is to teach these apes who is in control.  Mind not to kill them though, they are simple animals and should face such a fate just because we need to go down a hole." replies Ys-Korros, readjusting his sword in two hands ready to act if necessary.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 21, 2005)

"So where did giants learn to hunt exactly?  They'll be trying to kill me and I'll be trying to kill them.  Seems fair to me."

Ritsar gives his companions a smile with fangs potruding.  He'd be happeir if he was sneaking up, but he'll take what he can get.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

"Right then, I guess our only option is naked agression. Let us move in together an present a united front." says Ys-Korros, moving towards the apes, weapon barred.  He either doesnt notice the subtle barb regarding his choice of faith, or refuses to acknowledge it at the moment, perhaps because of what he is being forced through circumstance to do.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2005)

(ooc - I forgot that I'm npc'ing Ys-Baddaden as well as Pyior...)

The three of you, with Pyior watching from behind, stand on the edge of the shaft with weapons at the ready.  The apes continue to howl and snarl, but you sense a slight shift in their posture...a bit of uncertainty, perhaps.  After another minute of noisy exchange, the two apes slowly start to climb back up the shaft along the broken stairs.

They hold position about fifteen feet up, keeping a wary eye on the group.  It appears to be a reluctant concession to the main hall, but not the upper levels.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 26, 2005)

*Ritsar*

Putting his javelin away slowly, Ritsar looks over at the two giants.  "Lower me down."  Getting the rope together in his hands Ritsar will begin to try scaling downwards once the giants have the other end of the rope.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ys-Korros checks to make sure the rope is still secured then helps Ys-Baddaden to lower the litorian. "Down you go.". He remains ready to either jump down the hole if trouble presents itself or to lower Ritsar himself while Ys-Baddaden defends them should the apes deside to attack then.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 29, 2005)

The giants slowly lower Ritsar down the hole.  Above, the apes continue to make noise but do not approach any closer.

At the bottom of the shaft, Ritsar finds an open passage leading into the darkness.  He holds a torch aloft to try to get a better look, but the light seems to have difficulty penetrating the gloom.  He then realizes that this is because the construction down here is all of dull, black stone.  The chamber he stands before is no more than thirty feet long, fifteen wide.  Flanking the length of it are a number of grotesque statues (gargoyles) - also of black stone.  Set in the far wall appears to be a circular portal, though it is diffucult to discern its composition.

The lower level feels considerably cooler than the level above and a chill breeze ruffles the litorian's fur, though it is not apparent where it could be blowing from.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 29, 2005)

Provided Ritsar doesn't scream in terror, Ys-Korros says, "Okay Pyior, you are next."  then to Ritsar, "Ritsar, Pyior is coming down, is everything okay down there?."  Then back to those above, "After him it is your turn, brother. I will try to climb down the rope after that, hopefully it will be secure enough for me."


----------



## Gideon (May 1, 2005)

"It's clear, for now."  Sniffing at the wind and keeping a close eye on the hallway, Ritsar will begin to take a couple steps in as Pyior is lowered down, Spear poised in one hand, torch in the other.


----------



## Rybaer (May 3, 2005)

The rope is securely tied to one of the protruding fragments of the stairs and everyone makes to the bottom okay.

From the open doorway into the gargoyle lined hall, Pyior casts Detect Magic.  After a few moments of intense concentration, he lets the spell lapse.

"I suspected as much," he says.  "That portal at the end of the room is imbued with powerful magic.  Nothing else in here seems to be, though."  He still casts a skeptical glance at the statues.

The room itself is quiet and...lonely.  The darkness is oppressive.  There is no evidence of any manner of creature having been in here - even down to a complete lack of spider webs.

About halfway into the room, the circular portal set in the far wall begins to resolve itself.  It is pitch black, smooth as glass, yet reflects no light.  Its properties create an illusion of infinite depth rather than solid surface.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2005)

"Now that is an interesting portal. Given that we seem to have little options for any other direction, I think it prudent that we try to move through this if indeed it can be breeched.  Perhaps if we try to prod it first just to test the waters so to speak." says Ys-Korros as they all approach the weird black portal cautiously.  He draws his sword again and advances close to the blackness and slowly thrusts his sword into it.


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2005)

Ys-Korros:



Spoiler



The moment your sword makes contact with the portal, all the lights go out.  You find yourself in utter, pitch dark.  The air is decidedly cooler and there is a slight hint of breeze.  Something about this place feels wrong...as if your very will to live is being repressed.

In the distance, you hear a scream of heartbreaking intensity, a scream of agonizing pain.  Again, the scream pierces the emptiness, calling out for you.  It is Ys-Baddaden.  "Brother, help!"

Try as you might, you cannot seem to get a bearing on the direction of the screams.




Others:



Spoiler



As Ys-Korros' blade touches the portal, the black surface ripples like a stone cast into a still pool.  Pure blackness spreads out of the portal and up the giant's sword and over his body in a mere fraction of a second.  A moment later, Ys-Korros is gone and the portal is still and ominously silent.

Ys-Baddaden looks at the portal is shock.  "Brother!" he yells frantically.  When there's no response, he reaches forward and places a hand on the portal.  He disappears just like Ys-Korros did.

Pyior looks hesitant to follow so brazenly into the unknown.  He looks up at Ritsar, a hint of fear in his eyes.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2005)

His heart jumps as he heres his brother's cry.  He tries desperately to at least start moving so that he can try to find his brother.  He yells back, "I am coming!  Where are you little brother?"


----------



## Gideon (May 11, 2005)

*Ritsar*

A feral grin appears on Ritsar's face at the strange magicks of the portal.  Looking down at Pyior, Ritsar gives a hearty slap on the spryte's back.

"It is a good day to die."

Two quick steps and the Litorian plunged through the portal into the unknown.


----------



## Rybaer (May 20, 2005)

Ys-Korros calls to his brother, whose cries for help continue yet seem to lack direction.  Ys-Korros moves through the inky blackness until finally his brother comes into view just a few feet ahead, as if out of a dense fog.

Ys-Baddaden is laying on his back, his gear scattered about him.  His skin is pale, glistening with feverish sweat, and his eyes lock with Ys-Korros' in terror.  Standing on Ys-Baddaden's chest is a tiny creature, vaguely humanoid in shape but no more than a foot tall.  Its body is comprised of whispy black smoke and its eyes are pin-pricks of smoldering red fire.

Ys-Korros gets the sense that his brother is paralyzed or injured beyond the ability to defend himself.  In a flash, the creature produces a long black-bladed dagger and jabs it into Ys-Baddaden's chest.  Ys-Baddaden lets out a gurgling cry as blood fills his lungs.

Even as Ys-Korros tries to act, the diminutive creature leaps off his brother's chest and flies straight into his own...vaporizing on impact.

*****

Ritsar finds himself standing on a grassy slope, under a shade tree and not ten paces from an inviting natural pool.  The change of scenery from dark underground passage to blazing sunshine leaves the litorian briefly disoriented.  When his eyes adjust, Ritsar finally recognizes the place - fond memories of swimming here in his youth with his best friend...

"It is a good day to die, indeed," Charon says with a mocking sneer from his seat near the water's edge.  "Is that what you said that day when you suggested we try to find some rumberries in the forest in spite of Master Vishar's explicit warning that it was too dangerous to go in there?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2005)

"Noooo!!!!"  he screams.  Ys-Korros moves as quickly as he can over to his brother, ignoring the creature that dove into his chest.  Drawing from his innate abilities he will try his best to save his brother's life by using Life's Touch.    

[ooc: heal 4hp by touch.]


----------



## Gideon (May 20, 2005)

*Ritsar*

"You survived! How the hell did you get here?"  Ritsars face goes fromsuspicion and alertness to one of shock and happiness.  Running over to Charon Ritsar will give him a big hug.


----------



## Rybaer (May 27, 2005)

Ys-Korros reaches out to his brother and summons forth the warm, green life energy.  As the energy begins to come forth, Ys-Korros can feel the presence of the black creature in his body corrupt his very nature as a Champion of Life.  Where healing energy should have been conveyed into Ys-Baddaden, a sickly black energy leaps forth.

Ys-Baddaden's wounds deepen and his skin cracks and blackens.  His eyes meet his brother's, horrified and betrayed, before they roll lifelessly up into his head.

Ys-Korros, in spite of everything that just transpired, feels an overwhelming sensation of pleasure - almost orgasmic - as his brother's life energy ceases to exist.  Horrified as he may be, _it felt so good_.

*****

Charon turns a cold shoulder to Ritsar at the attempted embrace.

"Don't rejoice too much," he says, "I'm still dead.  Dead way before my time, thanks to your cavalier attitude toward danger.  There is a difference between courage and recklessness, one that you clearly can't seem to understand.  Why do you think the elders wanted you gone?  How many others, people who are counting on you, will pay the ultimate price because of your attitude?

"Even now...where are your companions?  Especially the little one...the one you left behind.  Do you know how much danger he is now in?"


----------



## Gideon (May 27, 2005)

*Ritsar*

Pulling back from the cold shoulder and the harsh words, Ritsar's happy grin quickly fades to a frown his past casting dark shadows over his eyes.

"The magister is in trouble?  Send me back then and I'll do for him what I couldn't for you."

Gribbing his spear tightly a sad determination swarms his soul like wasps.  A lesson that he learned from Charon comes to mind.

_Honor demands heavy prices, Ritsar.  It should never be a goal.  It is something that drives us to do what is right._


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

Ys-Korros' scream turns much more primal caught between ecstacy, horror, and pain. He drops to his knees craddling his head in the palms of his hands, trying vainly to digest what has happened.  Madness tingles the edges of consiousness threatening to envelope all. Wracked with sobs he lifts his head to stare at his brother's withered corpse. 

"Without you brother there is nothing to hold me to my path, nothing to live for, nothing to bring life too."

He stands and stares down at his hands, at the mark of the dark, the stain of the most greivous of sins. And begins to laugh...


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 1, 2005)

(( See post in OOC thread ))


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 2, 2005)

Ristar:



Spoiler



"Many choices cannot be undone," Charon says.  "As you wish, though..."

The idyllic setting melts away around Ritsar and the litorian finds himself standing on a wind-swept cliff looking down into a narrow canyon several hundred feet deep.  The cold sun is setting and it is difficult to see below.  At the bottom, in the shadows, Ritsar can just make out Pyior's form...carefully working its way along the canyon.

Ritsar's angle allows him to see what Pyior cannot.  Just around the next bend, a pack of coyote-like creatures waits in ambush for the faen.  With no way down and no time left, Ritsar yells a warning to Pyior...but his voice cannot carry to the distant bottom of the canyon in the windy conditions.  Pyior walks blindly into the trap and the creatures set upon him.



*****
Ys-Korros:



Spoiler



"Be at ease, Ys-Korros," a smooth voice says.  Ys-Korros looks up from his maniacal laughture to find that he is now standing in a finely appointed sitting room with walls of polished wood and velvet upholstered furnishings.  A giant dressed befitting a minor noble stands before him.

"Your brother is not dead," he says.  Ys-Korros looks down and finds that Ys-Baddaden is no longer at his feet...or anywhere else to be seen, either.  "Not yet, anyway."

The giant sits upon one of the chairs and crosses his legs.  "This place...it can show you many things," he says.  He points toward a door.  "Though there, you will be shown that which you truly should fear to see.  A glimpse of the future, and of the horrific deeds that your deluded brother will perpetrate in your name.

"Or, you might try this door," he says, indicating the only other door leading from the room.  "Through here, you may leave in peace.  You may leave in blissful ignorance of your worst fears realized."



*****
Pyior:



Spoiler



Pyior watches as Ritsar brazenly charges through the dark portal after the giants.  Seemingly without much choice in the matter, and not wanting to be left behind with the apes, Pyior touches the portal...

...and finds himself in a small, metal-clad chamber lit dimly by a single torch set in one wall.  Two tunnels exit the room in opposite directions - each just wide enough to fit through.  About ten feet down each tunnel is a small door.  Filling each tunnel are dozens of small snakes - red and black striped.  Blood Vipers, Pyior realizes, one of the most deadly snakes known.  ...or they might be Fools Vipers, a clever species that looks nearly identical to the Blood Viper, but whose bite is harmless.

Two other things catch Pyior's immediate attention.  First, the walls of the room are quickly collapsing and will likely crush him within a minute.  Second, he recognizes the Rune of Sem boldly inscribed on one of the walls...a powerful rune that supresses magic.

Thinking quickly, Pyior realizes that escape through a tunnel may be his only hope.  A second look at the snakes confirms his suspicion - one set of snakes has the hallmark red ring around its eyes, while the other has the black.  He recalls a lesson with a former master, who explained the easy way to tell them apart...

...but he can't recall which is which.  The harder Pyior tries to remember, the less confident he is in his recollections.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2005)

Still shaken and not quite himself (whether he ever will be again is about to be tested), Ys-Korros stands and looks at the other giant. "What is this evil place that would trick me so?  Why should I assume that either door will show me the future when this place has already deceived me?  My brother would not perpetrate evil in my name, just as I would not kill him." he looks down at his hands and the empty floor still rattled by the event not quite sure if that was a nightmare or this is the dream.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 3, 2005)

*Ritsar*

_There is a lesson here that this shadow Charon wants me to know.  Teaching me even in death.  The wrong one of us died that day._

Ritsar stood looking at the slaughter being completely unable to do anything.  He just watched with some kind of morbid facination.

_Is it my responsibility to make others decisions if they wish to follow me?  I can only make decisions for me.  Dammit, I don't want responsibility for you.  I only need one life to mess up._


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 11, 2005)

Ys-Korros:



Spoiler



"Evil?" the giant says.  "No, there is no evil in this place.  Good and evil are terribly subjective.  Rather, this is a place of less esoteric concepts that are all too real.  Fear, Ys-Korros, that is what this is about."




Ritsar:



Spoiler



Ritsar watches in futility as the creatures attack Pyior, rending his flesh in a spray of blood.  he closes his eyes and hangs his head...

...and opens his eyes standing back on the sunny grasslands next to his old friend Charon.  Ritsar is standing on a thin path that winds through the grasses in either direction, disappearing over the hills.  He doesn't recall the path having been there before.

"Are you prepared to face the visions of your future, Ritsar?  Glimpses of every friend, companion, and dependant of yours whose death will in some way be tied back to your recklessness?  Even your beloved mate's untimely death..."

Charon points down on direction of the path.  "Such visions are that way, and perhaps you could learn something if you can withstand the horrors of foreknowledge.  Or, you can tread the other way, and hope the power of this place is nothing more than a simple illusion meant to taunt you."


----------



## Gideon (Jun 13, 2005)

*Ritsar*

"The future is not bound in stone.  It is like the oaks of the forest.  The past is the body and the branches are the future.  You told me that once.  I told you to be quiet and then I got the deer and we ate well that night."  Ritsar looks at Charon and then down at the ground as he relives the day he lost Charon.

Breathing in deeply and letting out a sigh.  Gathering his courage and pitting his honor vs his fear, Ritsar finally looks up with eyes filled with grim resolve.

"I'll learn your lesson, I won't dishonor your wisdom in death.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2005)

"Fine show me what you believe lies in my brother's future." says Ys-Korros, convinced that everything this giant says is a lie.  He will watch now, standing unmoving and let the illusion play out.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 17, 2005)

Ritsar:

Charon nods his head affirmatively and watches as Ritsar begins to walk the path toward the visions of the future.  The scenery begins to dissolve around him and he finds himself standing in a small stone chamber, not unlike the one which had the mystical portal into this place of visions.  It appears that he has just walked out of a similar portal into this room.  While there is no apparent light source, Ritsar finds that he is still able to see.  Set in the far wall is a heavy wooden door.


Ys-Korros:

The giant indicates that Ys-Korros must proceed through the appropriate door.  It leads down a long hallway, which dissolves from sight just a short way down.  Moments later, he finds himself in a room (see above) standing next to Ritsar.  Ys-Korros is also able to see in the seeming darkness of the room.


Neither Pyior nor Ys-Baddaden are anywhere to be seen at the moment.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2005)

"Ritsar is that really you?  Where are the others?  Where is Ys-Baddaden?" the giant asks in confusion, not expecting to see the litorian at this point.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 21, 2005)

"I haven't seen your brother.  Have you seen another Litorian slightly shorter than me in green robes?  Is this the path to wisdom?"

Ritsar looked around at the strange world and then back at his giant companion.


"Are you a shade of my recklessness?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 21, 2005)

"No I have only seen my brother, a dark spirit, and another giant.  I am not your recklessness, if anything I will be your restraint.  Why would this place try to show me the horrors that it claims represent the future?  Are the answers there?" replies Ys-Korros, indicating the heavy wooden door.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 22, 2005)

Spoiler



"Black for death, or red for blood? Seems I could be damned either way -- that will teach me to forget my lessons!"

Glancing quickly at the collapsing walls and realizing he doesn't have much choice with the collaping walls , Pyior says a quick faen rhyme, "Fear to die and fear to stay -- fate demands I should go THIS WAY!"

With a slight cry, he plunges down one of the halls towards the door at the end -- bounding over snakes with red-rings around their eyes.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 22, 2005)

"Not sure where the answers can be found.  But I know a way to find out."

Ritsar starts walking down the path towards the door.  He'll listen at the door first and then try to open it.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 30, 2005)

Pyior:



Spoiler



Pyior dives down the hall and snakes immediately start biting at him.  Their fangs are small and cause little injury on their own, but the venom they inject instantly tells Pyior that he guessed wrong.  His arms and legs grow heavy and sluggish while every nerve in his body explodes in fiery pain.

As his major organs begin to shut down, the lesson of his old teacher slowly come back to him:

"Eyes of black, a harmless attack; eyes of red, you're surely dead."

*****

Pyior blinks in the warm firelight, unsure if he's alive or dead.  The pain is completely gone, as is all evidence of the snake bites.  He is laying on a cool, stone slab floor in what looks like a small study.  Well stocked bookcases line the walls, though the titles are in languages unfamiliar to Pyior.  A fireplace crackles cheerfully.

In the center of the room is a large table with chair pulled up to it.  On the table are a half dozen lit candles, a heavy book, and a sheet of paper.  Written on the paper, in faen:

"Pyior Silverleaf,

This is a place of magic, where fact and illusion mingle in strange ways.  Past, present, and future are meaningless.  During your career, you will attain much of your heart's desires, becoming one of the Diamond Throne's most heralded experts on the lore of creatures mundane and exotic.

The book before you contains a record of every person's life that was or will be prolonged or shorten by way of your lore.  One would think that an expert's knowledge would balance this scale heavily in favor of saving lives, and it will for some time.  While your reputation ascends, however, your sanity will begin to slip away.  As is often the case with such maladies, you will fail to notice the changes within yourself.  Your advice will become inaccurate and eventually intentionally erroneous...just so you can see how the creatures of your fascination react.  Friends, family, and complete strangers, all contained in excruciating detail with this book.

Choose to confront your legacy by opening the book, or remain blissfully ignorant by consuming it in the fire.  Either way, the exit will be revealed."



*****

Others:

Ritsar places his ear against the door and hears nothing but heavy silence.  As he places his hand upon the latch, his attention is diverted by a sudden noise behind him.

Ys-Baddaden has stumbled through the dark portal into the room.  He is pale, sweating profusely, and has a somewhat dazed look in his eyes.  He finally looks at Ys-Korros and actually flinches back for a brief moment.  "Brother...," he says in a shallow whisper.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2005)

"Little brother!" Ys-Korros says as he reaches out to support the larger giant.  "What has this devilish place shown you?  Do not worry, it speaks only lies, illusions that it wishes to use to confuse and distract us.  Our mission is true and our cause is just." He is glad to see Ys-Baddaden alive.  He will stand by his brother's side always, never letting him sway from the task of peace and life.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 5, 2005)

Feeling like an intruder during the brother's reunion, Ritsar calmly leans against the wall and crouches down trying to push his senses away from the giant's emotions.

A memory of Charon and Ritsar as cubs comes to fill the spaace instead.  Charon was consoling Ritsar much as Ys-Korros was consoling his little brother.  Ritsar had been trapped against a hut by several of the other cubs.  Charon had tended his bruises and reknewed Ritsar's strength.  Charon was also there when Ritsar payed back Lirean for his bullying.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 8, 2005)

"Yes, our mission is true and just," Ys-Baddaden says.  His color is slowly returning and he wipes the sweat from his brow.  "Still, there is something to this place.  I'm not sure this place is about lies and deception, though.  A lesson, perhaps...

"Ritsar, are you okay?  And where is Pyior?"


ooc - will wait just a bit longer to see if Cordo posts.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 11, 2005)

Spoiler



Pyior's eyes widen at the message, and then his face drops at the end. The curiosity of the Faen race nearly overcoming him, he begins to reach for the book to open it, but his hand stops short.

He stands deeply in thought for a minute.

Finally, realizing that knowing his destiny -- even if it were true -- would suck the joy and meaning from his life, Pyior throws the book into the fire.

"I'll just have to do my best to avoid this destiny, and keep the well-being of others foremost in my mind -- never allowing my curiosity to get the better of me."


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 14, 2005)

Pyior tosses the book into the fire and watches as the cover and pages quickly ignite.  As the book is consumed, the surroundings of the room fade away, leaving only a single door in a bare stone room.

The door is unlocked, so Pyior opens it and finds nothing but darkness beyond.  Stepping carefully in, he finds himself pulled through the inky darkness.  Moments later, he is standing in front of a dark portal like the one through which they had all come to this strange place.  Ys-Baddaden, Ys-Korros, and Ritsar are all waiting for him in an unadorned stone walled chamber.  There is a single, sturdy-looking door at the far end of the room.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 15, 2005)

"I'm fine.  Your brother is right Ys-Baddaden, the spirits here teach as well as scare.  There is mini mage, welcome to the other side."

Ritsar smiles over at Pyior as he woodenly comes from his spirit teachers.

"Through the door?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 19, 2005)

Pyior gives a half-hearted grin to everyone -- but he's clearly upset.

"I... uh... Glad to see you're all safe."

Pyior nods at Ritsar's suggestion to go throught the door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 19, 2005)

"Its good to see you too little friend.  Don't believe the lies that place showed you.  It has tried to decieve us all.  Right, lets head through that door." replies Ys-Korros.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 19, 2005)

Refresher material, from previous (and now pretty old) posts:


			
				Magically hidden text on the cave wall. said:
			
		

> _My dear Iriana,
> 
> Imagine my shock when word reached me of your endeavor in these parts. Ambition that I would not have expected of you. Your claim to the Keep's prize is dubious, given how easily you let it slip through your fingers. For this reason, I have moved it to a safer location.
> 
> ...




Iriana visibly pales as Pyior recites the contents of the hidden message. 

"Shaddeck," she says. "That arrogant bastard. He just doesn't see what securing the Keep means to the safety of this region."

She leans heavily against the pedestal in the center of the room and sighs deeply. Her bearing has lost much of the strength and surety that it had when you had first met her.

"Shaddeck is an old acquaintance of mine," she says. "Fellow student, actually. We studied together at the Sharden Enclave. The guy always rubbed me the wrong way - arrogant, self-absorbed, and eager to prove himself smarter than everyone else. Might just have been a verrick thing, but still...

"The town of Sharden is just north of the Floating Forest, in the foothills of the Bitter Peaks. Only a week by horse from here, I suppose. Anyway, not too far from Sharden in the Bitter Peaks is a long abandoned Akashic school - Kisthmetch. It is now a destination for thrill seekers or those eager to join the Brothers of Shadow. Those who enter Kisthmetch and conquer the Heart of Night, by overcoming their fears, are welcomed into the order.

"The Brothers of Shadow aren't much more than a loose affiliation of those who have made it through Kisthmetch. More a fraternity than an organization with any goal.

"Given the close proximity of Kisthmetch to Sharden, it is quite common for the students of the Enclave to test their mettle against the Heart of Night. Shaddeck and I went into the place together. He passed while I failed."

Iriana is quiet for a moment, her eyes unfocused as she is lost in memory.

"I need the Ebonring if there is any hope of securing this keep and in turn this entire region," she says, strength returning to her voice. "Yet I cannot go to Kisthmetch to retrieve it myself. Were I to leave here for the two or three weeks it would take, the soldiers would likely abandon this endeavor.

"And I don't think I could face that place again," she adds in a hoarse whisper.

"Could you complete this quest you have started for me? I will triple your pay and provide horses for the journey. Please?"

*****

Pyior to Shaddeck:

"Anyway, back to the matter at hand. We had hoped to convince you of the importance of returning the Ebonring to it's rightful place in the keep. The ring is the keystone in making the newly captured keep a new force for stability in the region!"

Starting almost as an aside, Pyior continues talking past the point at which it would have been wise to stop. "Failing that, we had hoped to accept your challenge and face the Heart of Night in Iriana's stead."

Indicating Ritsar... "To be more accurate I believe this Litorian, whom we just met yesterday, wishes to face the Heart of Night as some sort of personal test. But my companions and I would just as well skip that part and be on our way with the Ebonring if we have a choice in the matter."

Shaddeck listens to Pyior with an even expression and no interjections.

"Well, I don't know what your true intentions or motivations are," he says. "Either you're in this because of some sense of duty to protecting that region, or you're in it for whatever payment Iriana has offered you. Frankly, I don't particularly care to know your reasons.

"I'm not surprised that Iriana would send someone in her stead. She is weak. I don't know exactly why she has undertaken this endeavor to reclaim the Keep and the ring, but I would caution you not to accept her intentions as entirely pure or noble. I suspect she's only in it for the ring, and her claims to use it to secure the region are either outright lies or only half-truths intended to get the help she needed to push out the rhodin."

He pauses, studying each member of the group as if trying to read their souls.

"It was only by circumstance that I became aware of her activities. I had never had any intention of interfering, but when the ring practically fell into my possession I began to wonder just what she was up to. I have no personal interest in keeping the ring. Its magic, while powerful, is also tainted. I won't deny her the right to claim it, but as one old friendly rival to another, I decided to make her earn it without the help of her hired army. Hence, I placed it in the one place she most fears to go.

"The Ebonring is in Kisthmetch. If you still wish to claim it, then you need only prove yourselves worthy of that place's legacy. The resting place of the ring can only be found by those who have passed the test. What you do with it then is up to you - return it to Iriana, keep it for yourselves, or find some way to be rid of it. I just urge you to use your best judgement before handing it back over to a woman whose courage is at best left wanting."
In response to questions of Iriana's motivations:
"Oh, I don't kiss and tell on others," Shaddeck says with a wry grin. "You already know of her failure in Kisthmetch. It's not my place to give a one-sided account of my experiences with her...especially when she's not around to defend herself.

"I merely hope that you will use your own best judgement when dealing with her. Iriana's motivations may truly be noble this time. I cannot say for certain, though."


More to come soon...


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 21, 2005)

The heavy wooden door creaks as it opens.  Beyond is a dim area carved out of blackness.  Literally.  There is a circular area about fifteen feet in diameter - clear of everything aside from the dark stone floor.  A smaller circle of highly polished black marble, some ten feet in diameter, is set in the floor within the dimly lit area.  Where there might be walls and ceiling, instead is a finite barrier of pitch blackness.

Above the polished circle, a faintly glowing apparition appears.  It is a human woman, likely in her 50's or 60's, with a authoritative bearing.  Her clothes are fine, though of an outdated style.  She speaks with a voice that seems to emanate from all around the group.

"Welcome to Kisthmetch.  Congratulations on having faced the trials of the Heart of Darkness, a task not taken lightly.  Please, come in."

The apparition gestures vaguely at the polished disk on the floor around her.

"First off, allow me to introduce myself.  I am, or was, Sendira Hyath, the last master of the Akashic order that called this place home.  We have been forced to abandon this place, though we hope that the magic here will endure for many generations to come.  My presence represents the last of the magic imparted in Kisthmetch, a way to guide those who would come after us.

"The trials of the Heart of Darkness are intended to test and temper one's fears, to teach one how to face the darkness within our hearts and minds.  In what you've faced, there is always some degree of truth, though whether it is real or metaphorical I cannot say.  Should you choose to return, you will face deeper and darker truths - it never becomes easier.

"Take the lessons to heart, learn from them, and use the experience to grow.

"In recognition of your efforts, I will lead you through the Ritual of Kisthmetch.  It is a secret ceremony of power, restricted to those who have passed through the Heart of Darkness.  The ritual will impart some small benefits upon you, and you will forevermore be able to recognize those others who have also passed this trial.  The ritual is optional, though I can think of no reason not to partake.

"If you wish to partake, please arrange yourself somewhere along the edge of the circle."

The apparition pauses, apparently programmed to allow the audience a chance to decide whether or not to participate in the ceremony.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 21, 2005)

Ys-Korros looks up to his brother, hesitating to move towards the circle.  What he say truely rattled him.  His brother's death at his own hands, being told that his brother would cause much pain and suffering all for Ys Korros' own cause.  The place where the black shadow had lept into his chest still itched.

The Heart of Darkness had shown him things that had scarred him deeply, perhaps if he could convince his brother to stay close he could reign in any unintentional disasters. "Ys-Baddaden, step with me here and stay close. I promise that I will always walk proudly beside you serving the cause of Life."

Then he stepped forward turning to the apparation and nodding silently.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 27, 2005)

Ritsar stalks over to stand at the appropriate spot visions of Charon in life, in death, and in spirit floating through his mind.

_I will revisit this place where only the spirits can teach every 2 years if it is within my power to do so.  This I swear on my honor and as a tribute to Charon._

Ritsar silently swears the oath to himself


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 28, 2005)

Pyior's nods gravely as the apparation says there was some truth to the vision, and then again when she says effort should be made towards learning and growing as a result.

Almost to himself, he mumbles, "See, I didn't think they were lies..."  and then steps forward to take place in the ceremony.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 31, 2005)

Ys-Baddaden stands beside his brother and the others assemble around the black disc set in the floor.  The apparition waits a few more moments and then begins with the ceremony.

"By facing our fears, we begin to understand our true selves.  Only those with a measure of purity can stand to face what motivates their actions.  The evil and selfish of the world fear fear, even if they choose to use it as a tool against others.

"In conquering your fears, you have demonstrated a degree of goodness in your souls.  From this moment on, you will recognize your companions.  Each of you shall bear and mark that will identify you all others in the Brotherhood of Shadows, yet shall remain invisible to all others.  While the members of the Brotherhood may not always work toward the same agenda, they will at least be capable of appreciating one another on a more fundamental level.

"Repeat after me:

"I have faced the Darkness, 

"I have faced my fears,

"I will continue to be mindful of darkness in my soul

"Knowing it can never be completely extinguished.

"I will strive to live in the light.

"May the Darkness be exposed."

As the last word is spoken, the dark wall that surrounds the room fades away.  The rest of the room is revealed - squarish with several shelves and tables littered with trophies and knick-knacks acquired over several centuries.  

Each member of the group also notices that all of the others has a faint black circle visible in the center of their foreheads.  If stared at too intently, the mark seems to fade almost out of sight.  The apparition also has one of these marks.

"Farewell," the apparition says before disappearing.


*****

ooc - The characters now bear the Mark of the Brotherhood of Shadow, and will immediately recognize the mark on any other who has been through the Heart of Darkness.  Furthermore, each character gains the ability Darkvision once per day, duration 60 minutes.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 5, 2005)

(bump...in case everyone missed it)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 6, 2005)

Ys-Korros stares at the black circle on Ys-Baddaden's forehead, knowing that the same thing resides permanently on his own.  Is it a blessing? It should allow them to get the key now?  But a black mark so closely reminds him of the trauma he had received at the hands of this place, of what he had done to his brother.  The Brotherhood of the Shadow certain sounded as ominous as Ys-Korros was now feeling.  As the mark fades from his little brother's forehead, Ys-Korros shakes his his own head and says, "Well that would appear to be the Heart of Darkness, it looks like we have passed the tests set before us.  The images presented here, whether lies or not, will be with us each forever." he looks up again at his brother, "Now back to our task at hand, where might this key be?"


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 9, 2005)

Pyior clears his throat and addresses Ritsar, "Congratulations on passing the test. Apparently I have misjudged you. For that, I apologize."

He smiles wanly at Ys-Korros and Ys-Baddaden. "We've succeeded, my friends. Do you think the Ebon Ring could be mixed in with these odds and ends? Perhaps we should search the room?"

Pyior casts _Canny Effort _ (reshuffling prepared spells if necessary) and searches the room, asking his companions for help.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 9, 2005)

Ritsar acknowledges Pyior's compliment with a smile and nod and then begins to search the room for a black ring.

"Are we allowed to take stuff from here?  The spirit lady won't be mad if we take the ring?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 9, 2005)

Ys-Korros' nod is a little more hesitant, having been deeply affected by the trail that they passed through and leery of the black circle on his forehead. "Yes let's have a look at this stuff, Shaddeck said that the ring lay within Kisthmetch."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 15, 2005)

With their dark vision, the magical gloom of the room is easy to penetrate.  Everyone starts looking over the shelves.  Most of the items - books, trophies, and trinkets - seem to be of little interest.

Pyior finds a piece of parchment on one shelf that is folded several times over and sealed with wax.  The name "Iriana Truthseeker" is written on the outside.  He picks it up gently and feels the surface with his fingers.  Sure enough, there seems to be a good sized ring sealed inside.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 15, 2005)

To Gideon: "I don't think the spirit would be angry. Shaddeck is a member of her--make that _our_--Brotherhood and he himself said we could find it here if we passed the test."

After finding it, Pyior shows the sealed parchment to the others.

"I think this must be it. I feel a ring inside. Should we open it to be sure or is it better to leave it sealed? Also, don't you find it interesting that it's addressed to Iriana?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 16, 2005)

"I think it would be best to open it to make sure that we are walking away with the correct ring, though as you say her name is rather interesting.  Shaddeck had said that he expected Iriana would send someone instead of showing up herself.  I would imagine that this is meant to make his point felt all the more when we turn the ring in." replies Ys-Korros.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 21, 2005)

"So, are we opening it or not?

Ritsar padded over and asked.  He obviously didn't want a long discussion on the decryption of Shaddeck's motives for writing a name.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 22, 2005)

"Let's go talk to Shaddeck first."

Pyior tucks the envelope into an inner pocket of his robe and begins to look for an exit.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 22, 2005)

"Lead on Pyior." replies Ys-Korros, ready to follow his companions out of this place.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 28, 2005)

Exiting the place turns out to be much easier than coming in.  The only way out is back through the black portal, which deposits everyone back at the entrance portal.  The apes again express their displeasure at the group's presence in the shaft, but do not attack.

Outside Kisthmetch, the strange bird-like creature is nowhere to be seen.  The group travels as far as possible before sundown.  Unlike the previous night, no hungry creatures disturb their camp.

Early the following evening, the group arrives at the Sharden Enclave where they had first spoken with Shaddeck.  There are several folks moving around the compound, mostly engaged in simple tasks.  In many cases, it's difficult to discern between who might be a student or part of the staff.  The smell of dinner roasting is a welcome greeting.

A young woman, presumably a student by virtue of her age and the magister's staff she carries, greets them.  She asks them to wait while she fetches Shaddeck.

Shaddeck emerges from the largest building on the property, walking quickly to greet the group.  Everyone immediately notices the ephemeral black mark on his forehead.  "I'm glad to see that you've all returned safely," he says.  "The journey to Kisthmetch is always a perilous one.  And I'm also pleased to see that you've successfully faced the trials of that place.  Welcome to the Brotherhood."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 29, 2005)

"Thank you.  We must continue on with our mission with all due haste.  We would appreciate it if we could stay with the Enclave tonight before setting out for the Ebonring Keep on the morrow." replies Ys-Korros, hoping not to get drawn into a debate on their employer's morals again.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 31, 2005)

Pyior bows to Shaddek, adding, "Thank you, brother. At first I was mystified to see that you had addressed the envelope to Iriana, despite your warnings to think through the situation carefully before we returned the ring to her. But as we traveled back I came to realize you had placed the envelope within the heart of darkness prior to knowing it would not be Iriana who retrieved it. 

I was also wondering, do you have any thoughts, brother to brother, on how we could go about finding out if Iriana's motiavations are truly noble or not?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ys-Korros stands quietly beside his friend.  He had hoped that they would discuss these matters in private later, still not trusting this Shaddek despite the mark they now shared.  Irregardless of his personal desires, Ys-Korros supported his friend's decision and waited patiently to hear what Shaddek would reply.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 10, 2005)

Ritsar stands quietly to the side waiting to hear the Verrik's answers.  This woman who wants the ring could be a major threat.  A whole tribe of Charon's on his conscious is just a bit much for the recently chastized Litorian.

OOC: Trying to detect if he is lying, badly.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 11, 2005)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Pyior bows to Shaddek, adding, "Thank you, brother. At first I was mystified to see that you had addressed the envelope to Iriana, despite your warnings to think through the situation carefully before we returned the ring to her. But as we traveled back I came to realize you had placed the envelope within the heart of darkness prior to knowing it would not be Iriana who retrieved it.
> 
> I was also wondering, do you have any thoughts, brother to brother, on how we could go about finding out if Iriana's motiavations are truly noble or not?"






"Ah, yes," Shaddeck says.  "I addressed the envelope to her, assuming either she or one of her agents would attempt to retrieve it.  The room down there is used as something of a secure holding area for the Brotherhood.  To date, I don't believe any of our membership has taken an item that did not belong to him.  It's an honor system of security that has proven effective for a long time.

"As for judging Iriana's motives...I don't think I'll be of much help.  When I knew her, Iriana was quite self-centered and very focused on her own studies and growth in magical power.  I never had any reason to believe she would do anything to hurt others to get what she wanted, though.  It was more that she was too focused on her progress as a magister to see the bigger picture.

"It's possible that she's changed.  It has been many years since I last spoke with her.  If she truly plans to use the ring for its intended purpose, to bolster the defenses of Ebonring Keep, then I wish her well.  At least now I have confidence in the motives of you four, and I will rest easier knowing that someone will watch and judge Iriana's actions."


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 12, 2005)

"I understand. Thank you. Now, about that lodging..."

Pyior is satisfied and ready to start travel back to the Ebonring Keep the next morning.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2005)

Ys-Korros nods as well, glad not to be drawn into a conversation on the merrits of their employer's motives.  He is looking forward to bringing peace to the area around Ebonring Keep and feels that Iriana is the right one for the job.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 17, 2005)

Ritsar just waits for the others to make the first move.  He'll travel with them to meet this magister and kill her if he must but that will all happen some other day.  Today he needs some food and some rest.

The last few days have been interesting.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2005)

(see post in OOC thread)


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 4, 2005)

Shaddeck is happy to show the group to a private room in one of the smaller buildings in the enclave, mostly populated by students.  The accomodations are comfortable, but perhaps a bit cramped.

Dinner is served in waves, as there isn't room in the main hall for more than a dozen folks at a time.  Shaddeck introduces the group to other magisters and staff.  Almost everyone is welcoming, though a couple of the magisters seem mostly disinterested.

Gritch, a middle-aged human magister dining with them, is particularly talkative and inquisitive.  He's quick to tell stories and poke good fun at himself and fellow magisters.  The other members of the Enclave seem to like him, even when they're the subject of his mirth.

"So, I hear you came here by way of the plains along the Floating Forest," he says while offering to refill wine glasses.  "We've heard bits and pieces about a group calling themselves...oh, what was it?  The Trythium?  Some cult that seems to be spreading throughout the towns in the region, even among the litorian tribes.  Can you shed any light upon this new phenomenon?"


----------



## Gideon (Oct 12, 2005)

"I'm from one of the villages these shaman's have infested"  Ritsar's voice growled out in an angry rumble. 

"They throw away tradition like dust in the wind and laugh at honor.  They are no better than rhodin."

Ritsar's voice had risen, his anger burning through the mannered demeanor of the meal.  He sullenly played with his food as he seethed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2005)

Having not run into the Trythium on his journey across the plains, Ys-Korros listens intently to Ritsar's tale.  Bringing the ring to Ebonring Keep is all the more important as more factions threaten the peace of the surrounding area.  He only hopes that they will not have any trouble crossing the border of the plains on their return.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 23, 2005)

ooc - Actually, you guys did run into the Trythium while on the way from the Ebonring Keep.  Well, all of you except for Ritsar.  See middle of page 8 if you'd like a refresher on how that panned out.  I know...it was quite a while ago and a fairly short encounter.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2005)

"We ran into a group of them on our way here." Ys-Korros adds in. "They seemed to think they ran the entire plains by what they said.  A friend of ours had set off to find out more when last we saw him at Ebonring Keep. I wonder what happened to Khajom?" he says looking towards Pyior.

_ooc: thanks for the reminder, all caught up now _


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 6, 2005)

Pyior nods gravely.

"Indeed, I hope no harm has befallen him. Speaking of the Trythium, my companions and I only spoke with them shortly, so we have little direct knowledge of their activities. I agree with Ys-Korros that they were certainly suspicious and unfriendly."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 20, 2005)

My apologies for letting this story get further and further behind.  The time I have to devote to these boards has diminished with my change in job position.  What time I can spare has been leaning more toward the Mutants and Masterminds games.  Rather than just let it fall further behind, I'm going to offer up this final post...a choose your own ending scenario.

It's been a pleasure running this game and I sincerely wish I had more time to give it proper attention.  Thanks for all your participation.


*****

The stock happy ending...

The company parts ways from the Magisters.  While returning to the Ebonring Keep, Khajom and Osric hook back up with them.  Their investigation into the Trythium Cult has revealed that they are planning to take the Keep by force.  

The company arrives at the Keep just ahead of a vastly superior force of litorians united under the Trythium banner.  Iriana Truthseeker is relieved to see that the Ring has been secured.  Scrambling through her notes, she places the ring in its proper place and is able to activate the Keep's magical defenses.

The Keep holds, though the battle is fierce.  Iriana's magic reveals that a demonic presence is leading the Trythium, and a foul magic is influencing the otherwise neutral litorian tribes.  Ritsar leads his new companions on a daring raid through the heart of the Trythium camp, where they successfully slay the demon and destroy the device it used to control the litorians.

Ritsar is welcomed back into litorian society with honor, the giants and litorians forge an alliance against the rhodin, and the Keep stands in defense of the region for decades to come under the benevolent watch of Lady Truthseeker.

*****

The Revenge of the Ys ending...

(for George)

The company hooks back up with Khajom and Osric on their way to the Keep.  They have learned that the Trythium has a mysterious and unseen leader pulling the strings of its expansion.  Worse, they're planning on striking at the Ebonring Keep, fearing that it could be a thorn in their side if the humans and giants are able to fortify that position.

Back at the Keep, the group is preparing to present the Ring to Iriana.  Ritsar inadvertantly overhears a whispered conversation between Iriana and one of the officers...saying that she will use the ring's powers to lower the Keep's defenses when the Trythium attack.  She's a traitor!

Ritsar races to the Ring chamber where the others are waiting for Iriana.  He quickly tries to explain what he just heard.  Iriana arrives and suspects that something is amiss.  When the company confronts her, she laughs evilly and casts a spell.  Ys-Baddaden snatches the Ebonring from Pyior's unsuspecting grasp.  Iriana orders him to use its powers, and the giant slips it on.

Ritsar tries to grab Ys-Baddaden, but the huge giant back-hands the litorian across the room, where he is knocked unconscious.  Iriana unleashes a bolt of lightning at Osric, slaying him instantly.  Ys-Korros lets out a cry of anguish as he sees the evil in his brother's eyes...the two squaring off.  Pyior, across the room, squares off against Iriana, both with their magister staffs at the ready.

Ys-Baddaden uses the Ebonring to open a secret passage in the floor...a spiral staircase that leads down and down.  He attacks Ys-Korros ruthlessly, constantly going for the killing blow.  Ys-Korros does his best to hold off the attack, pleading with his brother to overcome the corrupting influence of Iriana and the ring.  Ys-Baddaden doesn't let up and steers the fight down the stairs...and into a deep volcanic cavern complete with a river of lava!

Back up in the ring chamber, Pyior and Iriana exchange spells.  Pyior tries to use his small size to take advantage of the cover in the room.  He's outmatched and knows it.  Iriana continues to fling lightning bolts, destroying the room.  One blast knocks his staff from his hands, but it also makes a small crack in the wall.  Pyior makes the only realistic choice and flees through the crack.  He races to the trapdoor that leads to the secret cavern exit from the Keep...and escapes.

In an epic battle above the lava, the two brothers are evenly matched.  Ys-Korros uses his superior knowledge of tactics to claim the higher ground.  In spite of Ys-Korros' warnings, Ys-Baddaden aggressively attacks and is cut down by his brother.  Ys-Baddaden slides down the rocky slope, touching the lava and igniting.  Ys-Korros, heartbroken, leaves his brother for dead.

Ys-Korros eventually escapes and catches up with Pyior back at Shaddeck some time later.  Word reaches them that the Ebonring Keep is now under control of the Trythium, and the giant and human forces there are now aligned with the litorians under the self-proclaimed Emperor Truthseeker.  The two go into exile, promising one day to return and set things right.


*****

The Scooby-Doo ending...

The company races back to the Keep with the ring.  As they approach, it becomes clear that the Trythium have it surrounded and are laying siege.  Luckily, the heroes know of the back way in through the cave.

They encounter a handful of inept guards on the way through the caves and are able to make it in through the trapdoor on the lower level.  The sounds of fighting can be heard from up the stairs - the Trythium have made it through the front gate and are now fighting in the main hall.

The group finds Iriana waiting in the ring chamber.  She's stunned and overjoyed to see the company arrive at the last moment with the ring.  Pyior hands it over and Iriana places it on the pedestal just as a group of litorian warriors burst through the door.

"Halt!" Iriana cries out, and the magic of the ring is amplified through the Keep.  All the Trythium soldiers are magically frozen in place.  "Your invasion is at an end, Lord Jom-Kha!"

The litorian leader scowls at Iriana in frustration.  Iriana steps up to him and tilts her head in curiosity.  "Interesting," she says.  "You're wearing a mask of disguise.  Let's see who's really behind the Trythium cult."

She pulls off his mask and reveals Khajom!

"And my plan would have worked, too, if it wasn't for you crazy kids!" he says with a snarl at his former companions.

*****

The End!


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you very much Rybaer for your wonderful adventure.  I've had a great time playing Ys-Korros.  This is the longest lasting game I've had the pleasure of playing in and I am happy to see it wrapped up nicely with your triple ending.  The scooby doo one was quite funny.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 2, 2005)

I echo Erekose13's thanks for a well-done game, Rybaer! No worries about calling an end, it had reached a natural stopping point -- and actually the first of my games that has done so rather than ending in the middle of the action. It was also my longest-lasting game here on the boards over the last three or four years.

Thanks also to my fellow players. You're all good role-players!


----------



## Gideon (Dec 2, 2005)

I thought I said thank you as well but I must have just thought it.  So thanks!  It was fun.


----------

